# Celebrations!



## Alix

OK, we have a Venting thread, and heaven knows we all need that from time to time.

This one is to share the fabulous moments in our lives, or the little triumphs and joys that we just can't keep in. 

Mine is from yesterday. My Great Aunt turned 100 years old. That in itself is pretty amazing, but the coolest bit of it is that she is still as sharp mentally as you could want to be. She has a better memory than I do, she keeps up with current events and world affairs and is just the sweetest lady you'd want to meet. She got a great party yesterday too. She got certificates of congratulations from the leaders of all three levels of government, AND a certificate from the Queen too. She even got recognized in a little clip on the news. 

In chatting with her yesterday she mentioned that shes gone from horse and buggy to today. Pretty neat. And still able to remember it all and tell us about it.


----------



## lulu

Congratulations Alix's Great Aunt!  And what a brilliant idea Alix, the positive thread is much needed to cancel out all our moanings and groanings in the other one!  

This might seem a small celebration, but I would like to celebrate the people in my life.  Not for anything special, but just for being who they are and for being a souce of inspiration to strive to be better than I would otherwise be.


----------



## Alix

YAY lulu! I'm glad you have people in your life like that. Its a wonderful blessing. 

And don't get me wrong, I started that Venting thread and I think it is an important one! I don't want anyone to NOT post in there, because Venting is important and we need to support each other in there. 

I just really wanted a place where we can celebrate together too. So here we have it. Lets hear from you folks!


----------



## GB

We just found out that our daughter got into the daycare we were hoping she would get into. There were a number of schools we were looking at, but this one was by far the best. It is also, surprisingly, the least expensive. It is in our town which is a huge plus and the teachers there seem to do it out of love for the kids, not because it is just a job to them. We can't wait to see how much fun she has there.


----------



## mudbug

Great idea on this thread, as well as the Venting one, Alix.  You know just what we all need sometimes, and you've prepared the proper places to park it.

OK, here's mine.  Took daughter to the orthodontist today, for the zillionth time.  She is getting her braces off next week and is estatically happy (it's the day before we leave for NYC).  Seeing her pleasure in this has given me more happiness than I expected.


----------



## kadesma

_It finally dawned on me today that after 44 years of marriage, 4 kids, starting and running our own business, my DH and I are taking our very first vacation..We've had a day here or there usually to get hours to keep  up with what was happening in the pharmacy field and is required. But never have we gone any place since our honeymoon..I almost danced a jig in the middle of Cost Plus today when I realized next month we GO!!! We are taking a short cruise to Mexico, don't laugh now, but for us it's a biggie _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

It's about time you took sometime off away from the kitchen, kadesma (but we will need you back soonish)!

Not laughing here at all.  Enjoy your cruise, and let someone else do the cooking for a change.


----------



## wasabi

In the words of the group Rare Earth ~

Well, I can't be bothered with sorrow
And I can't be bothered with hate, no, no
I'm using up my time by feeling fine, every day
That's why I'm telling you 
I just want to celebrate another day of livin'
I just want to celebrate another day of life


----------



## Reanie525i

Wasabi - What beautifull thoughts - I think you might have helped alot more prople than you know!!!!


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:
			
		

> _It finally dawned on me today that after 44 years of marriage, 4 kids, starting and running our own business, my DH and I are taking our very first vacation..We've had a day here or there usually to get hours to keep up with what was happening in the pharmacy field and is required. But never have we gone any place since our honeymoon..I almost danced a jig in the middle of Cost Plus today when I realized next month we GO!!! We are taking a short cruise to Mexico, don't laugh now, but for us it's a biggie _
> 
> _kadesma_


 

No laughter here kadesma! 
I think it's great!!!   Have fun!  What ports do you stop
in?  Eat drink and be HAPPPPY!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> No laughter here kadesma!
> I think it's great!!! Have fun! What ports do you stop
> in? Eat drink and be HAPPPPY!!!!!


Pds,
I have no clue where we stop, it started out with the kids going, then just built and built with me dragging my feet the whole time. While I'll jump on a plane or helicopter at a moments notice, a liner is not my idea of being safe!! Plus the minute I step foot on our boat or a  friends yacht I become sea sick soooo.   I am looking forward to getting away though,and someone else feeding me sounds darn good 

kadesma


----------



## licia

I think you deserve every minute of it and have a wonerful wonerful time . You may come back with a cajillion more ways to tease our tastebuds. Have fun!


----------



## Alix

kadesma, the danged ship is so big you won't even notice you are on the water most of the time I bet. 

OK, little celebration here. I took my Mom out shopping today and she picked up some cute things for my kids (can't say what as Bugs will be checking threads here!) and while we were there, she fell in love with this HUGE plush puppy dog that reminded her of a toy she had as a little girl. I bought it on the pretext that it was for one of my kids and can't wait to see her face when she opens it Christmas morning! Heeheehee!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

I don't know if you'd call it happy or just sheer contentment sitting here with a chill in the air and a nice steaming cup of hot milk.     Dinner is already made (left-overs) and I've talked to everyone today who "completes me", if that makes any sense at all    Now, about all this typing I have to do - let me venture to the Venting thread!


----------



## kitchenelf

Alix said:
			
		

> kadesma, the danged ship is so big you won't even notice you are on the water most of the time I bet.
> 
> OK, little celebration here. I took my Mom out shopping today and she picked up some cute things for my kids (can't say what as Bugs will be checking threads here!) and while we were there, she fell in love with this HUGE plush puppy dog that reminded her of a toy she had as a little girl. I bought it on the pretext that it was for one of my kids and can't wait to see her face when she opens it Christmas morning! Heeheehee!!!



What a wonderful surprise Alix!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

It's windy!  I love watching the trees sway and bend.   
A good storm always excites me.


----------



## Alix

pdswife said:
			
		

> A good storm always excites me.


 
Me too pdswife, I especially like a good thunderstorm.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am so grateful that I am retired . I thank God everyday.


----------



## bjcotton

Me too JoAnn!  I can pretty much do what I want, when I want.

I've posted that I'm going to New Zealand for 6 weeks.  I leave on December 5th and return January 17th.  Being retired I was worrying about having some $ to spend, well, I paid my truck off, there was $285, paid my life insurance off, there was another $26, a friend sent me $200 NZ for Christmas and I got a letter in the mail from the bank that financed my truck with a check for $283 saying I'd over paid, my sister gave me $100 and I am grateful for it all.  Plus, all my friends and family are in good health.  I am truly blessed!


----------



## The Z

My Internet has been down for a couple of days and was pretty shaky for a few days before that...

I know it's a small celebration, but I'm glad to have it back (work bought a new router today) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also... we're getting 2 for 1 tickets to a show here in Vegas that looks pretty cool. Cavalia.

Z


----------



## ella/TO

Our celebration. We, our two daughters, 2 sons in law and 2 grandsons had a wonderful party, along with other friends and family for my dear hubby's 80th birthday. It was a most wonderful evening. Took place Oct. 14th.


----------



## wasabi

Happy, Happy, Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ella/TO

Thank you dear Wasabi


----------



## mudbug

This may sound minor, but to me it's major.

Daughter is reading to fulfill a reading log assignment in English, a subject she hates.  Also hates reading in general.

For the past 60 minutes she has been immersed in "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn", which I suggested, with nary a complaint.

Can I tell you how much this former English major is smiling right now?


----------



## CharlieD

I'm just happy all kids are healthy and doing well. Thank G-d for that.


----------



## Alix

Oh Mudbug, I hear you! There is nothing more wonderful to a reader than to see their kid reading (and enjoying!) books. Hallelujah!


----------



## crewsk

I was told yesterday by 3 teachers what a wonderful job I've been doing as a sub & how much they appriciate my entusiasim to work. My next celebration will come wen TC decides what he wants to do for his science fair project!


----------



## Alix

You deserve all of that praise and then some crewsk. You are a sweet and wonderful person here, and I can only assume you are wonderful to the kids too. Way to go!


----------



## crewsk

Thanks Alix! I love the kids & have gotten attached to a lot of them.


----------



## Dina

Today, was such a fun day at our school.  Teachers and students got to dress up as their favorite book character and march on the school parade!  Four of my students dressed up: one was an angel, a US President in a suit (heehee), Mickey Mouse and Esmeraldo from Hunchback of Notre Dame.  I was Esmeralda as well.  I'll post some pictures soon.  That started the day off right and the kids had fun for the rest of their half day.

Later, we had our Thanksgiving celebration with all the teachers and administrators.  Everything was so delicious and we got to relax a bit.


----------



## pdswife

Starting tonight at 7:30 Paul has the next NINE days off!!!  2 weekends and one paid week!!  He was supposed to have Thursday and Friday off but they finished a HUGE project so BILL gave his group and a few others the  whole week off with pay!!!!  9 days to play.   We leave for Oregon Tuesday!


----------



## Alix

Dina, my girls have done a Storybook Character fashion show for years, its one of the most treasured activities at the school. How neat to know you guys did it too. I know the kids LOVE it. 

pdswife, WHOOEE! Have fun! That sounds fabulous!

My rather minor celebration is that I got my hair cut!! I finally found someone who does it well (not so easy as we all know) and doesn't charge me $65 to do it. Just to top off my celebration, she is within walking distance too! YAY!


----------



## lulu

This will sound silly to anyone who has never lived apart from there OH, but Dh found some really good phone cards today and we got 108 minutes on the phone, actually talking, rather than a snatched few minutes and lots of emails!

I am celebrating phone cards!


----------



## Katie H

I'm so glad Alix thought of this thread.

Earlier this week, I was in our shop when a group of people came in to browse.  Most of them were locals, but one couple was visiting from Arizona.  Even though I'm married, everyone here still refers to me as Katie O'Neill or Dr. O'Neill's daughter.  My daddy was a country doctor here from 1954 until his death in 1973.  He treated everyone from people to pets and was more of a Marcus Welby than a Dr. Kildare.  He made housecalls and even delivered a baby on our kitchen table once.

At any rate, one of the locals introduced me to the Arizona folks and then they all started going on and on and on about Dr. O'Neill this and Dr. O'Neill that.  They must've gone on for 15 or 20 minutes.  Daddy truly was loved and, 33 years later as of this November 5th, he's certainly not forgotten.  I felt as though he was standing beside me.  It was a glorious feeling.  He was the best...to everyone.


----------



## Alix

lulu, I admire the fact that you aren't complaining about being separated from your DH. Lord knows you would hear the whining all the way to the UK if I weren't with Ken. YAY PHONE CARDS!!

Katie, what a lovely story. Isn't it nice to know your Dad had such a huge impact on so many folks? Gave me the warm fuzzies just to read it.


----------



## Dina

I love reading about you all's great moments!  Thanks for this thread Alix.  We took the kids to a corn maze on Saturday and got lost for over a hour.  That was an experience.  I played tetherball with the kids, they played on a potato sack slide, played in a corn box (instead of a sand box) and burried my two sons under the corn, roasted marshmallows by the fireplace sitting on some hay stacks, and ate some buttered corn in a cup...yummy.  What a FUN afternoon!  DH and I got to relieve some stress and had some good, quality time with our kids.  Being out in the country was so much fun and relaxing.  For those of you who live out in the country, YOU are one lucky fellow.  Enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## Michelemarie

What a great thread, Alix! Thanks! I had a great day. Today I met with most of my 14-year old daughter's teachers at the Jr. High. My DD is a bit social (to say the least) and very very dramatic. Last year DH and I spent alot of time (an hour or more) with her almost every night doing homework. Towards the end of the year we speculated she was not paying attention at school because she knew she had us to lean on. This year we took the sink or swim approach - do it on your own (of course we would help if she didn't understand).  She brought home all As and one B - on her own! Every teacher said she was a wonderful addition to their classroom (which was great news because anyone who has a teenage girl knows how hormonal, moody and bratty than can be), very bubbly, always happy and doing great! Her history teacher suggested she be placed in the accelerated class in HS next year and we found out that the math class she is in now will be an accelerated class next year and that she is actually learning out of the HS book right now.  I am so proud of her!  She has done it and she has done most of it on her own! It is so great to see your kids succeed and to have our evenings back! Yahoo!


----------



## crewsk

I'm celebrating that school is out the rest of the week for Thanksgivng! Today was the last day & the kids were wired!!


----------



## kadesma

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> What a great thread, Alix! Thanks! I had a great day. Today I met with most of my 14-year old daughter's teachers at the Jr. High. My DD is a bit social (to say the least) and very very dramatic. Last year DH and I spent alot of time (an hour or more) with her almost every night doing homework. Towards the end of the year we speculated she was not paying attention at school because she knew she had us to lean on. This year we took the sink or swim approach - do it on your own (of course we would help if she didn't understand). She brought home all As and one B - on her own! Every teacher said she was a wonderful addition to their classroom (which was great news because anyone who has a teenage girl knows how hormonal, moody and bratty than can be), very bubbly, always happy and doing great! Her history teacher suggested she be placed in the accelerated class in HS next year and we found out that the math class she is in now will be an accelerated class next year and that she is actually learning out of the HS book right now. I am so proud of her! She has done it and she has done most of it on her own! It is so great to see your kids succeed and to have our evenings back! Yahoo!


Brava to your fine young lady and BRAVA to you, what a spectacular mom you are...You should be so very proud.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

That's great news, MM.  Please forward some of that mojo to my kid.


----------



## kadesma

_ I'm celebrating what a fine little boy Cade is. Here it is almost Christmas, and we went toy shopping for his brother Carson, his cousins, Olivia and Ethan. He never once asked for a thing!! He just had a ball chosing things for the others   As we left the toy store, he asked, Ma, when you go shopping with auntie tomorrow, would you get something for me to give to a little boy at school, his dad just left and his mom has no money and my teacher is worried about him..Santa is getting a great big letter about this... Boy am I proud to be his Ma_
_kadesma_


----------



## Constance

What a sweet child, Kadesma. Give him a hug from g'ma Connie.


----------



## kadesma

Constance said:
			
		

> What a sweet child, Kadesma. Give him a hug from g'ma Connie.


I just did G'ma  Cade say's thank you and sends one your way.

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

This is the most beautiful thread, its made me all misty eyed reading everyone's posts.
My little celebration is that Riley has learnt to roll over! (He is a baby not a dog lol) and Jess found her dad's lost stubby holder! (its an Australian thing to put your beer in) He'd been cross cause it had gone missing.
I celebrate all of you, who have made me realise today when I am at a very low point, that there are things in my life to celebrate.Thankyou all.


----------



## Alix

OK, reading about Michelemarie's young lady, Cade and Riley brought some mist to my eyes as well. I'm so pleased to read all the little celebrations of our lives. I'm glad it brings you some joy too. 

mrsmac, I can't believe Riley is so big already! And yay about the stubby holder! Do you still have stubby bottles in Oz? They are making a resurgence here in Canada.


----------



## Michelemarie

Thank you Kadesma, Mudbug and Alix! Our children are all blessings - little Cade, sweet Riley - we are all so blessed. What a wonderful thread!


----------



## Opiñanita

Last weekend I performed with a choreographer I've been working with and we got reviewed in the New York Times!!! It's the first time I've been in the NYT and I'm so excited! YEA!!!!


----------



## corazon

Yahoo for my big sister, in the New York Times!  Yeehaw for that special Cade!  And a Whoop-dee-doo for all!

My celebration for today is a husband that loves me and our 2 incredible kids!


----------



## Opiñanita

Kadesma,
That's really a really sweet thing that Cade said. You must be so proud!


----------



## kadesma

_I am very proud of Cade, he is truly a sweet kind little person. I also, am proud to be  a member of this family here at DC. All the mothers, grandmas, grandpas, aunts and uncles, and all these beautiful children to get to know and grow to care about..We have a unique group of people here, who should know, that as we gather around the dinner table this Thanksgiving, that my family and I will raise a glass in a toast to all of you. May, your thanksgiving be filled with good food and loving family and friends._

_kadesma _


----------



## Dina

Good for you, Michelemarie.  I commend you for being a great mom.  My 12 year old is working on his own homework and school projects now and we have less conferences with his teachers....thank goodness.  It was just a matter of time for him to get his act together.  DH works less and spends more time with him too.  That is what our son needed to...a Dad.


----------



## Michelemarie

Thanks Dina! I'm glad your son is doing good too! It is soooo hard to parent a teen - God help us all!


----------



## Alix

Alright Dina! I'm glad to hear that Justin has picked up the slack and is doing well.


----------



## Alix

My most recent celebration is my kids report cards. Madeleine got all A's and Kate (Bugs) brought home an overall average of 94.5%!! Holy cow! I am so proud I could bust!


----------



## lulu

Wow, you all have such great kids.....maybe one day I'll have a DC kid too, lol.  It makes me really happy to hear about all these good things happening to good people. 

My celebration is we finally fixed a date for me to join DH in Italy.  I spent a fortune on car insurance (like a month's salary type fortune) and have arranged the cats and me to go in the Channel Tunnel in our car and drive over on Annunciation holiday in Italy.  So, it suddenly feels very soon, and although I am now having packing-terrors, the idea that soon DH, the cats and I will all be in one place again is so good!


----------



## Michelemarie

Alix, fantastic news! What great news! Lulu! Awesome! I am so happy for you!  Be safe traveling!


----------



## corazon

We had our first snow of the season last night. A couple inches at our house. Aidan woke up and said "I'm gonna put on my boots and my jacket to go outside!" He was excited and played in the yard for a half hour until his "thumbs got too cold."


----------



## Dina

Cool Alix! Congratulations to your girls. They take after their smart mom. Thanks Michelemarie. I even got an email from one of his teachers that he did really well on his last math test. I was afraid to open the email, then finally...took a deep breath, opened it and it was GREAT NEWS! He had passed his test. Sigh!


----------



## lulu

OK, I know I am harping on about this, but its only one more night I have to spend apart from DH!  He is meeting me for the journey, whther here or Calais depends on when he can leave work but I can't wait.....speaking of which I'll paak the Mac tomorrow morning and won't have connectionimmeadiately in Milan, so I might be a while visiting here.


----------



## Alix

Oh lulu, I'm excited FOR you. I hope you have a wonderful reunion and that you aren't missing too long. Hugs!


----------



## crewsk

My son has finally decided on a science fair project!! He's going to see what toothpaste protects teeth from acid the best. We have brushed eggs with several diffrent brands of toothpaste & submerged them in vinegar. It shold be interestng to see what happens.


----------



## Michelemarie

Awesome Crewsk - make sure you post the results!


----------



## crewsk

I will Michelle! It took him about a month to finally decide on what to do.


----------



## Barbara L

What a neat science experiment Crewsk!  You will definitely have to let us know how it turns out.  My daughter won first place for the lower grade levels at her Science Fair when she was in 2nd grade, for a fabric fading experiment.

I have 2 celebrations to mention.  I had not heard from my daughter in awhile (her husband left her on Mother's Day and she became a little withdrawn) but has called a few times the last couple months.  We usually can't talk long because she is on her way somewhere when she calls, but a couple nights ago she called and we were able to talk for 2 hours, which was great.   

The other thing is financial.  We were a little worried because our bank account was hurting really badly and the house payment is due.  Well, about a year ago James got a letter saying that some people had filed a class-action lawsuit against an insurance company he used to have insurance with years ago (apparently they overcharged some people).  They said that if he wanted to participate, all he had to do was sign this form and give his name, address, and SSN.  We sent it off and didn't give it much thought afterwards.  Two days ago I checked the mail and there was a check for almost $573!!  Now we can make our house payment without worrying about it!   

 Barbara


----------



## corazon

We helped collect some toys with my husband's fire dept yesterday for Toys for Tots.  I took Aidan into Target when we first got there.  He picked out this cool robot dinosaur.  He liked it sooo much but never asked to keep it.  We got outside and he marched up and perched it on the back of the fire engine.  The first toy of the day.  

We left for a couple hours to come back to 5 overflowing shopping carts full of toys, toys all over the fire engine, toys lined up on the ground and a shiny new bike!  I got tears in my eyes when I saw people's generosity.  Even typing this up, my eyes are watering.  The fire dept will be there today and tomorrow too.  It'll be a very Merry Christmas for these children.


----------



## texasgirl

corazon90 said:
			
		

> We helped collect some toys with my husband's fire dept yesterday for Toys for Tots. I took Aidan into Target when we first got there. He picked out this cool robot dinosaur. He liked it sooo much but never asked to keep it. We got outside and he marched up and perched it on the back of the fire engine. The first toy of the day.
> 
> We left for a couple hours to come back to 5 overflowing shopping carts full of toys, toys all over the fire engine, toys lined up on the ground and a shiny new bike! I got tears in my eyes when I saw people's generosity. Even typing this up, my eyes are watering. The fire dept will be there today and tomorrow too. It'll be a very Merry Christmas for these children.


 
I'm so proud of Aidan!! It takes a special heart for a young child to give something,  that they would love to have, without a thought. It says a lot about his parents too!!!


----------



## stargazer021

This is such a nice thread.  So many things to be thankful for.  Here in Michigan our economy has been very rough and lots of folks w/o or soon to be w/o jobs.  I'm very thankful that we still have jobs to go to everyday.


----------



## crewsk

I have 2 things to celebrate, one is actually worth celebrating over & the other is something small that just made me happy. 

#1- My church always puts up a Helping Hands Christmas tree with gift tags for 2 needy families, the church members select a tag & buy the gift listed. For the past 2 years, I have been teaching our 4 & 5 year old Sunday School class & we have gotten a tag from the tree. Last year we took up money to buy a teenage boy a personal CD player, this year I decided to try smething a little diffrent. There are always 2 tags to do food boxes for the moms, so I chose one of those. I sent letters home with each child in the class asking them to bring in 2 or 3 boxed or canned food items. The food was brought in yesterday & we collected almost 30 cans & boxes of food for this mother!! I was so excited & proud of my little class!! We only have 3 children & 2 teachers, everyone was so generous!!


#2- There is a business that I pass nearly every day & they have 2 rhinos in front of the building, a mama & a baby. Now, these are 2 full sized, probably plastic, replicas. A few months ago, we noticed that the baby was missing & we were told that it was stolen. After Thanksgiving, the business always puts Santa hats on the rhinos, this year was no diffrent, mama had on a hat & beside her was a sign that read "All I want for Christmas is my baby back" with the baby's hat hanging on the corner. Thursday night on our way to Savannah's basketball practice, TC started bouncing in the back seat & yelling "the baby's back!!" I looked over & there was the baby, proudly wearing its Santa hat!! In front of it there was a sighn that read "Christmas is merry again, I have my baby back". It made me so happy that I almost cried!!


----------



## Alix

OK, I'd like to celebrate my youngest daughters Christmas pageant. She sang like an angel and danced beautifully. I just wish she'd been on more! LOL. 

I also have a teeny little celebration. Ken insisted I look like I lost weight (I haven't been trying, never do. Just don't care about that much) so I tried on an old pair of jeans that I couldn't bear to throw away because I loved them so much. They FIT!! WOOHOO!!! I get to wear my favorite jeans again. At least til after Christmas dinner...


----------



## Michelemarie

Alix, congrats! That is something to celebrate!


----------



## Loprraine

Congrats, Alix!!!    I'm celebrating my last day of work today.  I'll be off for almost 3 weeks.


----------



## Dina

I love to hear about your celebrations on here.  

We're celebrating Christmas at school tomorrow with the Polar Express!  The kids, teachers and administrators will be wearing their pajamas as the principal reads the Polar Express to the students while we all have hot cocoa and cookies.  I'm looking forward to it just not the overactivity with the kids after all the sweets they'll have!  Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope you all enjoy your celebrations!


----------



## corazon

For the last 40 minutes, I've been celebrating Callum's first birthday! I've been reliving what was happening a year ago today. I gotta stay up another 5 hours if I plan on really dedicating myself to it.


----------



## Alix

Oh my word! One already??? Happy 1st Birthday Callum!!


----------



## corazon

Thanks Alix!  Yep one year old! All 17 lbs of him. Our pediatrcian said "well, no one would call him a big guy. he's just a little toad." 

Get this, Callum can't even walk yet but he can somersault!  It comes from watching his somersaulting older brother.  Callum gets into a real low squat, then puts his head between his legs and rolls.  Most of the time he ends up on his side but he's done a few true ones as well.  I've never heard of a somersaulting one year old.


----------



## Alix

OMG, how cute!! Neither of my girls hit 20lbs before age 1. I think it was closer to 2 for Madeleine (who is currently closing in on 11 and only 62lbs!). Madeleine didn't walk at 1 either, she would scoot on her butt rather than crawl so she could leave her hands free to wreak havoc EVERYWHERE! LOL, no flies on THAT kid. 

I'd love to see Callum somersaulting all over, how adorable that would be! Get video.


----------



## Alix

OK, my own personal celebrations are small. 

I got a whole lot of organizing done today. It was little stuff, but things I needed to do. Got our yoga class organized, got some dancing stuff finalized and sort of figured out some stuff about ball (it appears I missed the first class AGAIN dang it!).

I also got my tea in the mail today! WOOHOO! I was seriously low on my favorite tea and I just can't find it in the stores here so I ordered online and got a couple of bonus teas for $1! It all arrived today and I am just tickled.

Got the laundry all done and folded and left a yummy dinner for my family. I am woman hear me roar!


----------



## Katie H

Last Saturday (January 6th) Buck and I enjoyed our monthly "date" day together.  Went to a new restaurant for a phenomenal lunch.  Food, service, ambience, everything A+.  The day was beautiful, too.

After lunch we really didn't want to go straight home so we went to a large park in the area to see a new skate park that had been built for the youth.  Big deal ($$$) and a big skate park.  We drove through the park looking for the new area and couldn't find it.

As we were circling another time, we noticed a couple of young boys (about 9- or 10-years-old) with skateboards.  We stopped, rolled down the windows and asked them if they could tell us where the skate park was.

One of the boys said, "Over there, sir," as he pointed in a direction ahead of us.

Wow!  "SIR!"  That was great.  No adult coaching him to respond in this manner...with manners.  They were sweet and clearly were enjoying the day, too, as we were.  We found the arena and sat in our car for probably 30 minutes watching the children skate away.  All shapes, all sizes.  Whizzing and swirling and having a ball.  At one point I counted about 37 children wheelin' away.  Almost made me want to give it a try.


----------



## YT2095

well I`ve FINALY bit the bullet and set up this new PC that`s been sitting idle in the box for 4 months, and WOW!

it`s a 2.4Ghz, plenty of mem and disk space, it ALL works (my last one was dying bit at a time) incl the Sound 
the monitor is a bit bigger and clearer than the old one, and with the help of some of the tech guys, all my software and favorites ans setting are all restored too, it even has a camera thingy so I can put pics on the net again too 
it has a router that I can connect other computers too as well, I need something called Ethernet card and cable to do that with though?

but the best part is that pages load up instantly as I`m now getting the full 2mb broadband that I`ve been paying for for years and couldn`t use.

it has XP on it, and it`s not TOO different to windows 98, so I`m not entirely lost on it either 

T3h YT is 4 h@ppy Bunneh


----------



## corazon

Celebrating taking the kids sledding today.  What a great time!  

Also celebrating that they play so well together.  Sometimes Aidan will pick Callum up by wrapping his arms around his chest and he'll march into their room.  They both fall together on the bed and I hear so much giggling!  Nobody can get Callum to laugh like his older brother can.  They are both practically in tears from fits of the giggles after about 10 minutes.


----------



## luvs

i want to hug her. sheesh, i appreciate elders.


----------



## lulu

The building behind us is a dance school.  I am choosing to celebrate th efact that I now have Carmen full volume next door!  One could get frustrated, but hey, its Carmen, its not like I have something with a heavy beat (always frustrated when I can only hear a beat, either turn it down, or turn it up, so I can at least hear the music!).  Think what nightmare music one could have to put up with from your neighbours, I am considering myself very lucky!


----------



## Dina

Good for you Alix.  Want to come over to do some cleaning here?  My maid quit on us cause she thought the house was too big.  Thankfully, kids help clean and hubby helps cook.  I'm so proud and grateful of Carlos for cooking wonderful meals for us.  He finally learned!  I'm so thrilled about that!  I can't wait to hear about your vacation girl!  When are you coming back?Corazon,Those little ones can be so adorable.  Enjoy them while they're young.We just celebrated our son's 4th birthday on Saturday.  We had a Fiesta/Nacho Libre theme kinda thing going on.  The decorations turned out great thanks to my daughter and her friend.  The food was of course, Mexican, and we had some "corn on the cob" and lots and lots of  "corn chips"!  LOL  Everyone had so much fun.  My digital cam is down so I'm not able to share any pics.


----------



## texasgirl

This isn't something that I've done, just a good thing for me, for once
MY BABY IS COMING TO VISIT!!!
Yes, I know he is far from a baby, but, I have missed him so much. He will be here on February 10th and staying for a week!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This isn't something that I've done, just a good thing for me, for once
> MY BABY IS COMING TO VISIT!!!
> Yes, I know he is far from a baby, but, I have missed him so much. He will be here on February 10th and staying for a week!! I can't wait!!!


WOOHOO, now that is something to celebrate 

kadesma


----------



## Katie H

This might only mean something to those of you who have/like cats, but today I was finally relieved that one of my favorite outside kitties, Squeakers, is going to be okay.  He's one of 6 who live outside.

For the last couple of weeks he seemed to have lost interest in eating, playing, petting, everything.  He is my baby and it really got to me.  He'd always run to me when I went outside and we would have a delightful, loving pet session.

He spent several days sleeping in an old wicker baby carriage without even looking up when I put their daily meals and milk out.  Even when I went over to check on him and pet him, he just kept sleeping.  Didn't even acknowledge me.  He started to lose weight, which is never a good sign.

Late Sunday he started to become more intersted in eating and had a few bites of supper and a couple of laps of milk.  He ate more yesterday and, today, he ran to meet me as I opened the breakfast room door with their breakfast.  Right now he's sleeping in a pile of leaves in the sun.  I think my little Squeakers is feeling a lot better.  I am, too.


----------



## texasgirl

I think so too, kadesma!!

Katie, I'm glad that he is doing better!! It's hard when they are sick.


----------



## JoAnn L.

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This isn't something that I've done, just a good thing for me, for once
> MY BABY IS COMING TO VISIT!!!
> Yes, I know he is far from a baby, but, I have missed him so much. He will be here on February 10th and staying for a week!! I can't wait!!!


 
I am so happy for you, I know how you feel. When our oldest son Dan from Denver or our youngest son Mike from Madison come home to visit, you just get that warm feeling in your heart. Life is so short, I hated it when they left town. But I know they have to live their own lives. Now the grandchildren have moved too. Thank God 3 of my children stayed here in town.(sorry I didn't mean to carry on so).


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> I am so happy for you, I know how you feel. When our oldest son Dan from Denver or our youngest son Mike from Madison come home to visit, you just get that warm feeling in your heart. Life is so short, I hated it when they left town. But I know they have to live their own lives. Now the grandchildren have moved too. Thank God 3 of my children stayed here in town.(sorry I didn't mean to carry on so).


Joann, you can carry on anytime. Children, may be difficult to handle and many times we wonder if they will ever be on their own. Then that day comes and we realize, time sped by far to quickly. I think I would be completely lost of any of my four moved away..My grandkids are what keep me putting one foot in front of the other..

kadesma


----------



## JoAnn L.

kadesma said:
			
		

> Joann, you can carry on anytime. Children, may be difficult to handle and many times we wonder if they will ever be on their own. Then that day comes and we realize, time sped by far to quickly. I think I would be completely lost of any of my four moved away..My grandkids are what keep me putting one foot in front of the other..
> 
> kadesma


 
Thanks for understanding. I have another huge heartache, maybe someday I will be able to share it. JoAnn


----------



## philly29

I lost over 100 lbs. and quit smoking at the same time.


----------



## Dina

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This isn't something that I've done, just a good thing for me, for once
> MY BABY IS COMING TO VISIT!!!
> Yes, I know he is far from a baby, but, I have missed him so much. He will be here on February 10th and staying for a week!! I can't wait!!!


 
That's great news! Enjoy every quality moment with your son.

I don't ever want mine to leave home but I know one day that will come.


----------



## Katie H

philly29 said:
			
		

> I lost over 100 lbs. and quit smoking at the same time.



Whoa, philly29!  That's a real double-whammy.  You deserve tons and tons of kudos for your efforts.  Congratulations.  It couldn't have been easy.  Thank you for sharing your victories!!!


----------



## lulu

My powers back on!   We had a big storm and some water got in to the wiring, so everything was out since Monday night till just now, but in our landlord's cellar was a spare fridge freezer, so we saved all of our food and had a wonderful candlelit evening yesterday and what could have been a nightmare was a simple beautiful time!  And we were not cold at all, even with no hot water or heating and a few sleet showers.  It was almost like magic


----------



## mudbug

philly29 said:
			
		

> I lost over 100 lbs. and quit smoking at the same time.


 
omg, philly.  I'm speechless (for once).


----------



## Alix

I just had an amazing vacation and I'm now home with a cup of tea in hand and a warm purring kitty on my lap. Ahhhh! I feel soooooo much more relaxed than I did a while ago.


----------



## kitchenelf

Do you celebrate when you see an Albino squirrel?  Idunno.

Glad Squeakers is doing better!!!!!  It's always troublesome when our voiceless children are sick.


----------



## lulu

Yippee, I had my first Italian lessons (4 per day!) in Milano!  I was really scared (like a kid) and did not stop  shaking all morning but my teacher and the other students are all really nice, and I am really pleased that all six students have a different first language.


----------



## urmaniac13

lulu said:
			
		

> Yippee, I had my first Italian lessons (4 per day!) in Milano! I was really scared (like a kid) and did not stop shaking all morning but my teacher and the other students are all really nice, and I am really pleased that all six students have a different first language.


 
Te l'ho detto, te l'ho detto!! I told you!!  You will have a blast in the class I promise!!  Have fun, and it will be the best thing you could do to get accustomed to using the language!!  In bocca al lupo, good luck!!


----------



## lulu

Crepi!

for non Italian speakers, the good luck "In bocca al lupo" means "in the mouth of the wolf", to which the reply is "crepi" he dies!


----------



## Alix

WOOHOO!!! Our treadmill is getting fixed either this afternoon or tomorrow. *doing a happy dance*


----------



## lulu

This so easily could have been a vent: but like most  things, I realised the silver lining won out.

Last night the cats were tearing around the bedroom, unsettled because DH is away and playful.  For the first time since they were kittens I had to tell them off about climbing the curtains!  Anyway, this went on for a long qhile, until, inevitably something broke, and unfortunately its was my barely used perfume, which one can only buy in France.  I wear two perfumes, one is this one which I wear in the summer and in day time, the other one can only get in London, and I wear it in the evenings and winter, but I have run out of that one!

Anyway, as the bottle shattered and the bedroom filled with the scent of sun and violets I admit my lip quivered, but the cats froze with shock, and seem distraught too.  I aalways know I love them, but they seemed so genuinely remorseful, and after gathering them up and settling them down I cleaned the glass up and then, got a clean mop and sorted out the perfume.

The joy of it was, I was reminded that my little cats mean so very much to me, and what faithful friends they are, and we slept, just the three of us in a warm bed in a room that smelled divine, and DH is going to bring me my London perfume home, and I get to anticipate the joy of a new botle of scent.  

Thank heaven for cats and perfume!!


----------



## Alix

Oh lulu what a lovely story, thanks for sharing it with us! You are truly special to have been able to see the bright side of that episode. I confess I might have had a hissy fit in your position.


----------



## lulu

Nah, I'm nothing special, but my cats have me wrapped around their paws,lol.  Actually, the cats are quite special.  When we lived in London people used to pop in to see the cats...not us!


----------



## lulu

Hurrah, two celebrations in one day!  DH managed to get another flight home!  YIPPEE.  His flight WAS cancelled, but he went to the airport and found a suitable alternative and will be home about 1 am!  He could not get my perfume, BUT he found one he thinks I'll like, and he has an excellent nose, so really, I am just celebrating all over the show today  Life is good!


----------



## shpj4

Alix I am so glad that your Threadmill is getting fixed - it is really good exercise for you to use.


----------



## Katie H

I'm still numb from a phone call I received a few minutes ago from Buck.

Last Wednesday when I drove the 30 miles for my vittles supply shopping day, I had a little negative experience.  As I was pulling out of my parking space in a shopping area, a little old lady backed out of her space right into the right rear of my car.  I had already gotten to the point where I was almost completely out of my parking space and was beginning to straighten my wheels to leave the lot when she came out.  I tried to honk at her to get her attention with no luck.

Okay, I reparked my car and got out to talk with her.  She said she didn't see me.  My car was nearly twice the size of hers.  Hard to miss.  She suggested we just drop the whole thing because it probably wouldn't be enough to worry the insurance company about.  Told her "no" we needed to exchange the proper information.  She was reluctant to do that but, in the end, did.

Buck took the car to the garage on Thursday for an estimate.  About $200.  Not bad.  They just had to fix the rear bumper.  In fact, the mechanic whacked it with a mallet and brought it out slightly.

Her insurance company called and said they'd send an adjuster to look at the car.  The fellow came this morning, took pictures, etc.  He left a check for the repair.

Now!  Are you ready????  Scroll down.















$1,300.00  We're in shock.  Came at a good time, too.  Last month's heating bill was nearly $400.


----------



## kadesma

_Thats wonderful Katie E. It sure brightens up your day _

_AS most of you know, we have family sunday dinners here. Yesterday the girls came early with the kiddos so I got to sit and play with them..Ethan, spent the day strutting around telling us all he didn't wear baby diapers anymore and was now a BIG BOY  Olivia, followed me around so I sat with her and we practiced new words and I got called MA for the first time by our little girl, then Carson, who dosen't talk unless Carson wants to, opened up and said everything I asked him to. Wow,that was such a grand feeling. I've been really worried about him and now just hearing him yesterday was such a relief  So,even the darkest day can change into one of sunshine and smiles with little kids._

_kadesma _


----------



## Alix

Katie, WHOOOHOO!!! What a lovely surprise!


Kadesma, I love hearing about your grandkids, they sound like such a special bunch. I'm glad Carson was speaking up for you too.


----------



## crewsk

After 3 weeks in the hospital (one at a regular hospital & the other two at a rehab center to help learn to walk again) my FIL came home yesterday!! He was supposed to come home Friday but my MIL had a stomach virus & we decided it wouldn't be a good idea for him to come home until she was better.


----------



## kadesma

crewsk said:
			
		

> After 3 weeks in the hospital (one at a regular hospital & the other two at a rehab center to help learn to walk again) my FIL came home yesterday!! He was supposed to come home Friday but my MIL had a stomach virus & we decided it wouldn't be a good idea for him to come home until she was better.


crewsk,
thats wonderful news.It sounds as if he is making improvements and that really makes thing less stressful. I'm happy for all of you.
kadesma


----------



## crewsk

Thanks kades! It's been a long hard 3 weeks & things won't be any easier with him home. He has to have someone with him 24/7 so on hubby's days off he'll be staying at his parents house while his mom is at work. He & his 2 brothers will be rotating weekends though.


----------



## kadesma

crewsk said:
			
		

> Thanks kades! It's been a long hard 3 weeks & things won't be any easier with him home. He has to have someone with him 24/7 so on hubby's days off he'll be staying at his parents house while his mom is at work. He & his 2 brothers will be rotating weekends though.


crewsk,
I know and it really is hard..We never did find out what happened with my dad, the doctors, just didn't want to be bothered..But,I tell you,I didn't know I could lift as much weight as I did 4-5 times a day with my dad. He got to the point where he barley spoke, was tripping and falling, then we had to get a wheel chair..Soon I was lifting him from bed to the chair, the to the dinning chair, back to the wheel chair,,I could see by his eyes that he hated me having to do this. At the time, I only weighed 90 lbs. and funny thing was, I never was uncomfortable doing it..It wasn't til about 2 days after he passed that my body kind of took over and said enough. It's good the family is taking turns, as much as you love and want to do for them, when someone says, go rest for a couple of hours, do it..In the end, as they improve you will still be on your feet and happy you've been helping

kadesma


----------



## Alix

OK, I've got a list of celebrations but I'll keep it short. 

I had a wonderful birthday yesterday. Heard from all kinds of people in my life and felt very blessed all the way around.

Having a quiet day today. Just catching up on laundry and all the little stuff I ignored completely yesterday. 

The sun is shining (even though its -20C) and the day is bright. 

My girls are happy today, and we don't have anywhere we have to be tonight so we can just stay home and be a family.

Edit: Um, apparently my brain is on vacation. Ken just reminded me that we have tickets to the Chantal Kreviasuk concert tonight. OOPS. I DID know that because I was just talking about it on the phone. Holy brain hiccup!


----------



## crewsk

My parents left for W. Virginia this morning & my mom just called to let me know that they had made it. She said that it's 19F & snowing like crazy. I'm just thankful that they had a safe trip!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Glad to hear they had a safe trip crewsk.


----------



## wasabi

*This is something to celebrate!*

I'm typing this for my sister, Marge, about son John. The good news today is that he was sitting in a chair this morning (still attached to intravenous, but not intubated, using oxygen mask), eating canned fruit cocktail, canned pears, diet 7-up, diet coke, and then his lunch arrived. Sliced turkey on dark wheat, cranberry juice, orange slices, fruit cocktail, and soup. He is looking good too, the color returned to his face and the excess water is leaving his body. We are so happy to have this good news to share with you. We don't know about the results of the chemo treatment yet, to know if he will have to begin the second round of it next week. Marge will keep you informed as to his progress.

Please keep John in your prayers that the cancer is in remission and that it stays that way. Praise God for his love and mercy. We all thank you for your prayers also. 

"Lil Sis,"
Caroli


----------



## SizzlininIN

wasabi said:
			
		

> I'm typing this for my sister, Marge, about son John. The good news today is that he was sitting in a chair this morning (still attached to intravenous, but not intubated, using oxygen mask), eating canned fruit cocktail, canned pears, diet 7-up, diet coke, and then his lunch arrived. Sliced turkey on dark wheat, cranberry juice, orange slices, fruit cocktail, and soup. He is looking good too, the color returned to his face and the excess water is leaving his body. We are so happy to have this good news to share with you. We don't know about the results of the chemo treatment yet, to know if he will have to begin the second round of it next week. Marge will keep you informed as to his progress.
> 
> Please keep John in your prayers that the cancer is in remission and that it stays that way. Praise God for his love and mercy. We all thank you for your prayers also.
> 
> "Lil Sis,"
> Caroli


 
Yes this is definetely something to celebrate.

And too we should celebrate your return Wasabi........where the heck you been?  You've truely been missed.  Welcome Back!


----------



## lulu

The news about John is great news indeed!  

I am celebrating that the sun is out, my garden is full of birds and spring is most definitely in the air!  I woke up full of ebnergy and have got loads of boring houseworky chores out of the way.


----------



## Michelemarie

Yahoo for John! That is definately worth celebrating!!!


----------



## babyhuggies

i am celebrating  
i am finally starting to feel better(still coughing but it is loosening up)
the boy is no longer  THANK goodness.
last night of dougs weekend but we
are finally GOING OUT(i'm doing my nails and everything) ----Yes i have been couped up in the house far to long-hehe
and have decided that i'm not having moussaka tonight. Love it but think i should try something different--this is were i wished i lived in a bigger city again---more chocies--here yes we do have 3(maybe 4) greek restarunts--but they basically all serve the same things.

here's hoping for a good night---


----------



## kadesma

_Heck Babyhuggies,_
_it doesn't matter what you eat, you are getting OUT, the little one is better and so are you..Enjoy your evening...fingernails and all _

_kadesma _


----------



## SizzlininIN

Well we've now got a new addition to the family........."Its a Boy"......the kind with 4 legs though... .  We had talked about going to the animal shelter and something told me to check out this site Petfinder.com: Adopt a pet and help an animal shelter rescue a puppy or kitten. and I clicked on the classified section and then into the adopt a pet section and lo and behold one post caught my eye and I contact the owner and we now have a beautiful little guy.  His name is Max and he'll be 4 months old on the 23rd and he's a full blooded Boston Terrier.  He's only been with us for 6 hours now and he's already captured my heart.


----------



## Katie H

What a cutie, Sizz!!  Have a great time with Max.  He's a real doll-baby.


----------



## kadesma

_Oh Sizz,_
_he is adorable..And what a lucky little guy he is.._

_kadesma _


----------



## csalt

What a spellbinding face! couldn't stop looking!


----------



## urmaniac13

What a cutie Max is!!  Congratulations Sizz!!  So has Trinket been nice to him??  I hope so!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks everyone!  He's keeping me on my toes this morning working with the whole potty training and all.  

Urm......Trinket is avoiding him at all cost.  It'll take her a while to warm up to him or should I say get to the point of tolerating him  ....they'll be fine though. Its just she's been the queen for almost 5 years so it's an adjustment for her.  She just now jumped down from the bed and Max is curled up on his blanket so it'll be interesting to see what happens if he wakes up when she walks by.


----------



## urmaniac13

Lol, sounds like a typical feline reaction to anything hyper!  I am sure she will be okay too... she looks like a laid back sort and, as soon as she figures out here is little someone to boss around for the queen... things will begin to fall into places eheheh!!  Hugs to both of them!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

LOL! Hale to the queen.

Oh I forgot to mention......Max and new carpet in one hand.....New York City in the other hand........Max and the carpet won out so no trip in March to NY but we do plan on making it there sometime just not sure when now.  But all the tips I received are safetly tucked away along with my itenerary I made up. 

Oh well Max is well worth it and I just finished my first coat of paint in the new room we're completely remodeling (ripped down to the studs) so I'll be nice to have that room to relax in.... as that'll be our main hang out room (dining/family room)......so we're really excited.  So soon it'll be 4 rooms completed in just a smidge over a year and only 6 more to go....LOL!


----------



## Alix

OK, even though I have strep throat I have a celebratory thing to share. 

I was going thru the channels of trying to get into my Dr, and got an appt for 3pm. Not the best time for me because the kids get home around 3:30, but I took it. I thought I'd just check out the local Medicenters to see if I could get seen more quickly. The first one I tried had +1.5 hour wait. No thanks. Then I cruised up to the Mall and lo and behold, not only was there no wait, I got right in...the doctor saw me within about a minute and I left a few moments after that. I bet I wasn't there 10 minutes! And now I have antibiotics and a gargle so I don't feel like I'm swallowing knives anymore!

WOOHOO!!


----------



## Barb L.

Great for you Alix, hope you feel better real soon !


----------



## Katalyst

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Well we've now got a new addition to the family........."Its a Boy"......the kind with 4 legs though... .  We had talked about going to the animal shelter and something told me to check out this site Petfinder.com: Adopt a pet and help an animal shelter rescue a puppy or kitten. and I clicked on the classified section and then into the adopt a pet section and lo and behold one post caught my eye and I contact the owner and we now have a beautiful little guy.  His name is Max and he'll be 4 months old on the 23rd and he's a full blooded Boston Terrier.  He's only been with us for 6 hours now and he's already captured my heart.



Sizz, Max is real a cutie!  I'm a softie on the orphans.... 6 of my 10 pets were adopted.  DH has banned me from the "shelter day" at the pet store.  
But they truly are the best pets... they seem to know how lucky they are.  

On the charity thing, I discovered PetSmart has "Recycle for Life." PetSmart Charities I send in old ink cartridges ( they take old cell phones, too) and the money goes to animals instead of the office stores. They have the postage-paid envelopes right at the checkout.


----------



## urmaniac13

Yey Alix!  Great to hear that you are now feeling better!!  Now get well soon so you will be feeling better drug-free!!


----------



## texasgirl

Today is our 22nd anniversary!! We were the one's that noone thought would last. I was 16 and he was 21. Wow, just told my age didn't I? LOL
Lot's of crying and laughing, but, I'm glad I'm still here!!


----------



## MJ

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Today is our 22nd anniversary!! We were the one's that noone thought would last. I was 16 and he was 21. Wow, just told my age didn't I? LOL
> Lot's of crying and laughing, but, I'm glad I'm still here!!


Happy anniversary TG!


----------



## Katie H

Good for you both!  Congratulations.  You have many years ahead.  Just think, you'll only be 66 when you celebrate your 50th anniversary.  Pretty young.

Buck and I have been together for just over 30 years and are looking forward to at least 30 more.  We'll be older than dirt by the time we celebrate our 50th.  Maybe we'll have matching rockers.


----------



## crewsk

We are having Savannah's birthday party tomorrow. It's a celebration for us because, 7 years ago this Sunday, we didn't know if she would make it or not.

Happy anniversary TG!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Today is our 22nd anniversary!! We were the one's that noone thought would last. I was 16 and he was 21. Wow, just told my age didn't I? LOL
> Lot's of crying and laughing, but, I'm glad I'm still here!!


Happy Aniversary, glad you two still have that old MAGIC 








kadesma


----------



## crewsk

I almost forgot!!  The ortho released TC yesterday!!! He has to take his meds 1 more week, only once a day instead of twice, and he's done!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Today is our 22nd anniversary!! We were the one's that noone thought would last. I was 16 and he was 21. Wow, just told my age didn't I? LOL
> Lot's of crying and laughing, but, I'm glad I'm still here!!


 
May your anniversary be filled with joy and may you be surrounded by loving family and friends. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## Katie H

crewsk said:
			
		

> I almost forgot!!  The ortho released TC yesterday!!! He has to take his meds 1 more week, only once a day instead of twice, and he's done!!!!



Yeah!  Happy mommy!  Happy daddy!  And, most of all, happy TC!!!


----------



## boufa06

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Today is our 22nd anniversary!! We were the one's that noone thought would last. I was 16 and he was 21. Wow, just told my age didn't I? LOL
> Lot's of crying and laughing, but, I'm glad I'm still here!!


Happy Anniversary, TG!  Chronia Polla!!


----------



## boufa06

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, even though I have strep throat I have a celebratory thing to share.
> 
> I was going thru the channels of trying to get into my Dr, and got an appt for 3pm. Not the best time for me because the kids get home around 3:30, but I took it. I thought I'd just check out the local Medicenters to see if I could get seen more quickly. The first one I tried had +1.5 hour wait. No thanks. Then I cruised up to the Mall and lo and behold, not only was there no wait, I got right in...the doctor saw me within about a minute and I left a few moments after that. I bet I wasn't there 10 minutes! And now I have antibiotics and a gargle so I don't feel like I'm swallowing knives anymore!
> 
> WOOHOO!!


Alix, hope you are feeling better now.  Do not forget to take yoghurt later to replace the friendly bacteria and to help boost your immunity.


----------



## boufa06

crewsk said:
			
		

> We are having Savannah's birthday party tomorrow. It's a celebration for us because, 7 years ago this Sunday, we didn't know if she would make it or not.


Happy Birthday to Savannah, crewsk!  Great news about TC!!


----------



## csalt

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Today is our 22nd anniversary!! We were the one's that noone thought would last. I was 16 and he was 21. Wow, just told my age didn't I? LOL
> Lot's of crying and laughing, but, I'm glad I'm still here!!


 

_Many congratulations. _


----------



## Alix

Texasgirl, CONGRATULATIONS! Way to go girl! How's hubby feeling these days? Things all back to normal now?


Crewsk, Happy Birthday to Miss Savannah! And WOOHOO! to TC!


Boufa, I am already on top of the yogurt thing. I had to look carefully to find ones with active cultures though. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## babyhuggies

congratulations on the anniversary texasgirl!!!

I am finally starting to feel better. Taken awhile but think it's almost gone(i hope)

Alix i hope you also start feeling better soon


----------



## corazon

Yeah for everyone! This is a great thread to read!

tg, we miss you around here! What's the latest? And Happy Anniversary!

I'm not certain if this is a celebration as much as it is a proud mom moment. Last night I went out with some friends (I know, can you believe it?!). I heard about my boys night today. We have gates on the stairs for Callum but every so often we forget to close them. Callum is great at climbing and is very confident. From what Aidan tells me, Callum was trying to walk up (he's usually crawls) the stairs when dad wasn't looking. Aidan ran over to him and spotted him. Somehow they both fell down 2 stairs. dh ran over to find Aidan holding Callum's head and back to protect him from hitting the floor.  What a good big brother.


----------



## texasgirl

thanks everyone and hooray for Savannah and TC!!!!!


----------



## lulu

Wohoo, I am celebrating that I am back!  I wiped my cookies and my passwords with them last week and was in a rush and then off for the weekend, and just managed to sort it out!  Hurrah for DC!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Katalyst said:
			
		

> Sizz, Max is real a cutie! I'm a softie on the orphans.... 6 of my 10 pets were adopted. DH has banned me from the "shelter day" at the pet store.
> But they truly are the best pets... they seem to know how lucky they are.
> 
> On the charity thing, I discovered PetSmart has "Recycle for Life." PetSmart Charities I send in old ink cartridges ( they take old cell phones, too) and the money goes to animals instead of the office stores. They have the postage-paid envelopes right at the checkout.


 
Hey thanks for that information I'll def. be saving those things for them.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hope your feeling much better Alix.
Congrats on the Anniversary Tex! Ditto on the missing seeing you around here.
Tell Savannah Happy Birthday for me Crewsk. Good news about TJ too!
Corazon......Aidan sounds like a wonderful brother! So glad they didn't get hurt. 
Glad to see you back Lulu.


----------



## Half Baked

Katalyst said:
			
		

> On the charity thing, I discovered PetSmart has "Recycle for Life." PetSmart Charities I send in old ink cartridges ( they take old cell phones, too) and the money goes to animals instead of the office stores. They have the postage-paid envelopes right at the checkout.


 
Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## YT2095

I`m pleased that I`ve made a few folks happy today, I was at the monthly committee meeting this morning and came up with an idea that will save not only loads of cash but also get the job done 

it involves me stripping down Solar powered garden lamps and building them into Dummy Cameras, so that at night the light comes on and they Look Active 

that way we can mount them on poles, maintainance free, no live feed to them or expensive wire runs, and all our gardens and veggies won`t get stollen and Chavs will think twice about breaking in the area and burning our potting sheds etc...

no batteries to change, no wires to run, apparently Active... what more do ya need


----------



## texasgirl

Too cool , YT!!

I guess I missed the last page of responses before I did. Thank you everyone, I miss being here. Work is really hectic and then coming home and processing food and cooking twice gets time consuming to say the least.
He isn't doing any better. We're to the point that he just has to deal with it. It amazes me that of all the accomplishments that the medical profession has done, nothing can be done for my husband!! It's depressing. We had fun with my son. Sorry, no pics. Really didn't think about it. I was happy to see him. He's healthy and happy, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## crewsk

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## lulu

I am almost singing with happiness!  We have been interviewing hapless person after happless person for the easy job oif weekend catsitting so we can wander further afield at weekends, and just a few minutes a go I employed the most wonderfully happy and seemingly sharp girl from NY to come in.  The cats loved her and she seems happy to dodge our landlord and seems like she'll be able to slam the door shut and not let the girls run out.  So, I am happily going away for the weekend!


----------



## Alix

YAY lulu! Have a lovely time. (And boy I feel your pain about finding the right person to catsit!)


----------



## Alix

YT2095? Are you here? I just want to say THANK YOU!!! I tried your suggestion about raising my core body temp for several hours (which really isn't difficult where I work!) it WORKED! The spots in my throat are nearly all gone and I can swallow without pain for the first time in a week. 

OK, yes I know it was likely getting to the end of its run anyway, but honestly, it was not getting appreciably better until this morning. So if this ever happens to one of you, take YT's advice and heat yourself right up for a while.


----------



## Katie H

Every Friday evening we talk to Buck's mother in Pennsylvania.  After our conversation last night, I think, more and more, something she said comes under the heading of "celebration."

First, back up a few years.  I was in a serious vehicle accident in which I was nearly killed.  Fortunately I survived with little physical injuries.  It wasn't until about 6 weeks after the accident that I realized there was something very, very wrong.  I had suffered a closed head injury during the accident.  Think of it along the lines of shaken baby syndrome.  My brain was shaken around inside my skull pretty severely during the accident.

As a result, I ended up with very serious short term memory loss.  I felt as though I was in prison or some sort of living he!!.  I would be getting ready for the day in the bathroom.  I'd reach for my hairbrush, put it down on the counter and, then, look at it wondering why it was on the counter.  I never knew what day it was and, as a result, had calendars in every room of the house (including the bathroom) and my car.  I used the daily paper to tell me what each day was as a foundation for my calendar use.

I couldn't read.  I'd get to the bottom of a page and not even know what I'd read.  I'd read the page again and again.  Still no comprehension.  I couldn't knit or crochet any more.  I couldn't follow recipes to cook.  Housework went undone because I'd forget to do it.  Or think I'd done it.

When it came to doing some of my design work, I would sit down to create a design and do the necessary calculations and everything on the page would seem as though it came from Mars.  Things I'd done hundreds, thousands of times were foreign to me.

Okay, long story short.  Through a quirky series of events, I became part of a clinical study investigating an Alzheimer's drug to treat memory loss after head injury.  Bingo!

Since participating in the study I've been taking Aricept and have regained my memory 100%.  I fell as though I've been given my life back.  No more memory prison.

During our conversations over the last couple of months, Buck's mother discussed some memory problems she'd been experiencing and asked about the drug I take.  She also said her boyfriend was having similar difficulties.

Fast forward to last night.  Buck's mother told us she'd been taking Aricept for several weeks and was seeing improvement.  She said Elliott, her boyfriend, was also responding to treatment.  All this made me very happy.

So my celebrations is, from my awful accident, two people other than myself are receiving treatment for and relief of their memory problems.  Just proves a silver lining can always be found in an ugly cloud.  I'm so happy for both of them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our 4 year old grandson Joshua was bowling and got 2 strikes and a spare.Yeah!!


----------



## Claire

Just when I was feeling down & out & depressed, my freinds rallied 'round.  I will say I started it.  I determined that storm or no, I was walking to friends' house to say hello.  We went for drinks after, and ate (burnt!) chili here after that.  Then yesterday another friend asked if we'd meet her at the local Mexican joint for dinner, and she bought because our birthdays are next week.  When I called my mom (in the hospital, scheduled for bypass surgery in a few days) she sounded good.  

As they say, we get by with a little help from our friends.


----------



## Alix

Katie, just makes you realize that to every thing there is a purpose huh? What a very cool story. I'm so glad you got your life back. And I'm glad your MIL is getting hers back too. 

JoAnn, woohoo!

Claire, way to go. Friends are so important come rain or shine (or OTHER crappy weather). Hang in there, we're all here for you about your Mom.


----------



## Alix

Once again, Ken saves my butt! Even though he is busier than a one armed lion tamer he found time to get to the site I needed to get to and to print off the forms I needed. What a guy. I can hardly wait to see him to smooch the stuffing out of him.

Did I mention that he brings me flowers just cuz? Sigh.


----------



## mudbug

I caught daughter's cold late last week and spent the entire weekend on the couch, coughing and sniffing.  HH not only did all the laundry but folded it as well.

I believe in miracles.


----------



## Alix

Is anything now the size of a Barbie outfit mudbug?   What a wonderful hubby you have. Sounds like we need to raise a glass to our respective husbands this week.


----------



## mudbug

HA HA HA, Alix!!!  He did good - not even any Ken outfits (no offense, real Ken).

The miraculous part is that usually when HH "does" the laundry, it means that he takes it to the basement, separates whites from the rest, etc., throws one load in, and walks away.  Repeat, walks away.

First husband committed the unforgivable laundry sin several decades ago, though.  Actually, two unforgivables.

First, washed my only good white blouse in with the jeans he had worn feeding pigs.  Tie-dye gray wasn't cool even back in the early 70s.

Second, got tired of hanging around the laundromat so put some of my harder-to-dry pants over the oil heater gizmo in the living room at home.  Burn stripes from the screens on top of the heater across the behinds of my only non-jeans also was not cool back then.

Think I kinda knew it was over then.


----------



## Ken

I'm going to the Rod Stewart concert tonight with my Cutie....hope the old guy doesn't slip a disc on stage.


----------



## Barbara L

I have had ideas for a few books in my head for a few years now but have never taken the time to really work much on them.  One of them is a "chapter book" for kids around 3rd or 4th grade.  I finally pulled the ideas off the "shelf" a week or so ago, and tonight I got the first chapter written!  Yay!!  It is really short, but for that age group it is fine.  I can't wait to do Chapter Two!  I would start on it now, but I have to get to bed.

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Congrats Barbara! Writing is something I wish I had the talent for.

I have 2 celebrations, #1- Savannah went back to school today & is feeling pretty good. She was still a little tired this morning but didn't want to stay home. 

#2- Hubby & one of his friends took TC bass fishing last night, in all they caught 14 fish, 2 of those TC caught by himself!! He's caught fish before with help, but these 2 he did totally alone, took them off the hook & released them too. He was so happy when he got home last night that he was bubbling!


----------



## kadesma

_crewsk,_
_now this is the kind of news it's worth getting out of bed for  I'm glad Savannah is feeling better, poor little girl had a rough time of it. And TC, wow, he is getting to be such a big kid  He deserved that fishing trip and so did dad..They both were troupers during Savannahs illness..And mom, now you can relax a bit and just enjoy looking at your babies... _
_kadesma_


----------



## crewsk

Thanks kades! It was a wonderful feeling to have both kids up & getting ready for school, even though I had to remind them to hurry it up a couple of times because I let us oversleep.


----------



## YT2095

at my other site, I set up yet another yearly Competition, this year is to make an electric LightBulb, that must last 10 mins and be bright enough to read a book by in blacked out room.
it`s open to ALL to take part.

Today I had a reasounding Success! 

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/yt2095/experiments/bulb2setup.jpg
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/yt2095/experiments/bulb2on.jpg

probably not in the slightest bit interesting to anyone, but I`m quite pleased with it


----------



## corazon

Glad that Savannah is feeling better Crewsk!

My celebration is small but worthy IMO.
I went to ballet this morning to take class.  The teacher told me twice after class that she loved watching me dance.  

If that isn't enough to celebrate, I donated a cake for a silent auction.  It sold for $30.


----------



## texasgirl

I'm going to be a great aunt for the 18th time!! My nephew that I used to work with! He has a girl from a previous marriage and is on cloud !!


----------



## SizzlininIN

YT2095 said:
			
		

> at my other site, I set up yet another yearly Competition, this year is to make an electric LightBulb, that must last 10 mins and be bright enough to read a book by in blacked out room.
> it`s open to ALL to take part.
> 
> Today I had a reasounding Success!
> 
> http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/yt2095/experiments/bulb2setup.jpg
> http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/yt2095/experiments/bulb2on.jpg
> 
> probably not in the slightest bit interesting to anyone, but I`m quite pleased with it


 
You and my dad would of gotten along famously .  Congrats on your success!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Glad Savannah is better too Crewsk!

So we got us a dancer here.....I never knew that about you Corazon....impressive.

Congrats Tex!  I only have 1 great niece.


----------



## corazon

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> So we got us a dancer here.....I never knew that about you Corazon....impressive.


Yep, since I was 3.


----------



## Katie H

I meant to post this sooner but just never got to it.  I've been making the N.Y. Times bread a lot and have been using my big cast-iron skillet to bake it in.  The skillet works great but it's quite heavy, so I've been grazing my area thrift stores for a suitable substitute.

Hooray!!!  On Wednesday I found a 5-quart Magnalite Dutch oven (sans lid) for $1.50 at Goodwill.  You can be sure I brought that baby home.  I had a lid that fit so I was in business.  I made the bread over the weekend using the Magnalite pot and wound up with the nicest loaf yet.

Yeah!  Yeah!  Yeah!  That's my celebration.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thats awesome Katie!

Good news.............. I got the job!!!!  I got the call today and they offered me a nursing position at the Veterans Hospital.  Its been a long process (5 months).......boy the government is thorough and you have to jump through so many hoops just to land a position.  I was starting to fret because people kept saying (that work there) that they weren't hiring any part-time and that those that are part-time should be thankful for it.  Well the lady that interviewed me said the head nurse said if a good canidate came though wanting part-time to send the application to her and she'd review and decide whether to send it on to the board or not.  Turns out the head nurse is my old nursing school director.  But it was a matter that even though she approved it still had to go before the board and I had to turn in countless papers. Plus in order to get the highest amount of pay I had to prove my skills by writing out how I would handle certain medical cases if I were presented them.  Well I got the top pay....YIPPEE!! I'll be making between $3.95 to $4.95 more an hour, not to mention the retirement benefits. 
I cannot tell you how excited I am that I can leave my present job.......its so bad there.  I'm going to work my next scheduled weekend and then turn in my resignation........boy is that going to be another celebration.  I'll miss a lot of my fellow co-workers and so many of my patients though...thats the downfall. But "I GOT THE JOB"!!!!  Ok...I'm a bit excited


----------



## kadesma

_Congratulations Sizz,_
_They couldn't have picked anyone better...YIPPEE _
_kadesma_


----------



## corazon

Congrats Sizz!  That is great news!  I'm very happy for you, that is a true celebration!


----------



## Katie H

Awesome, Sizz.  You deserve to celebrate.  You persevered and met your goal.  Good for you.  Congratulations!!!  Many thumbs up.


----------



## pdswife

cool!  Congrats!  Enjoy!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks everyone....I'm highly excited.  DH walked in the door last night and I was literally jumping up and down beaming from ear to ear. Could be a combination of that and this beautiful weather we're finally having.  Have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## boufa06

Congratulations and jubilations... I want the world to know I'm happy as can be....!  You deserve it, Sizz!!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Well persevered. Congrats.


----------



## bethzaring

Congrats Sizz!!!!  I feel sorry for the place that you are leaving, they are losing a terrific employee.  Good luck in your new position!!


----------



## mudbug

that's great news, Sizz.  Hope it turns out to be everything you hoped for.


----------



## crewsk

Congrats Sizz!!


----------



## Alix

YIPPEE! The best possible finish to all that icky paperwork!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks everyone.....your the best!


----------



## Alix

Going for a massage today!! WOOHOO!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Alix said:
			
		

> Going for a massage today!! WOOHOO!


 

Woohoo is right......you must be feeling better.....I hope!  Enjoy!


----------



## pdswife

Enjoy!  Have you ever had a hot rock massage?  They "ROCK!"  You should try one!!!


----------



## Alix

Nope, never had one of those. I hear they are great though. I don't think our plan would cover a hot rock massage. Not as therapeutic as the other kind. LOL.

And yes Sizz, I'm feeling a bit better today. Hoping the massage helps with that too. I'll just have to ask her to be careful around the lymph nodes. OW.


----------



## kadesma

Alix said:
			
		

> Nope, never had one of those. I hear they are great though. I don't think our plan would cover a hot rock massage. Not as therapeutic as the other kind. LOL.
> 
> And yes Sizz, I'm feeling a bit better today. Hoping the massage helps with that too. I'll just have to ask her to be careful around the lymph nodes. OW.


Alix,
please, just sit back and enjoy..You need to treat yourself to this..You've been up and down with something all winter..Get better lady...
hugs,
kadesma


----------



## Dina

Congratulations Sizz! You'll make a great nurse. I'm happy for you.

Alix, Can I come with you? I could use a nice massage after a long week of work. Sigh! Enjoy it my friend.

Tonight I took my daughter with her nine other friends and their moms for a girls' night out to "Bath Junkie"! They all had so much fun mixing their favorite fragrances to make their own lotions, bath salts/scrubs, etc. Then we headed to have some delicious seafood. It was a happy and FUN evening! 




I have to brag about my girl, but after all, this is a celebrations thread after all. She won 1st place in Art Smart UIL competition and made the district team. She just left this morning at 6:30 to compete with other schools. She got commended in Reading and Math with a perfect score on her state tests. I'm so proud of her. 

Tomorrow we celebrate my son's 13th birthday and we're expecting lots of teenagers. Yikes! We are ready with the volleyball net, dj, burgers and hotdogs for over 30 kids. Pictures later.


----------



## corazon

I've been teaching the beginner/intermidiate modern dance class for a couple months, today I was asked to start teaching the advanced class on Wed nights!!!  I'm very excited to be teaching at a high level!


----------



## mraa

Congrats ~ good luck!


----------



## kadesma

corazon said:
			
		

> I've been teaching the beginner/intermidiate modern dance class for a couple months, today I was asked to start teaching the advanced class on Wed nights!!! I'm very excited to be teaching at a high level!


Cora,
what good news. Your students will now have the best teacher in the school  I know this must make you feel on top of the world..Good going there girl.

kadesma


----------



## Dina

Corazon,
I'm glad to hear that.  You must be in the best shape ever.  With two little ones running after it's more than a full time job in itself.  I admire you.  Enjoy your dance class; you'll do great.


----------



## corazon

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  The only downside is that I won't be able to take the class myself now that I am teaching it.


----------



## mudbug

congratulations, cora!  you will be great, I'm sure.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Tell your daughter congrats for us Dina!  

And Cora.....way to go!


----------



## Dina

corazon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the well wishes everyone! The only downside is that I won't be able to take the class myself now that I am teaching it.


 
You will still be dancing in your heart.


Thank you Sizz.  She got 1st place in district today and got the perfect paper in Art Smart.  I'm so proud and happy for her.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thats awesome Dina!

Well its official...........I'm no longer employeed......LOL!  Ok, I am but I'm not  .  I am turning in my resignation today at the facility I work at.  I wasn't scheduled to work again till the 6th of April and decided that was plenty of notice.  So I can finally breath a sigh of relief to be done with that place.  You have no idea how bad its gotten there and I should of jumped ship a long time ago but stuck it out for as long as I could.  Its the longest job I've ever held 6 1/2 years in all....still can't believe it. Sure going to miss a lot of the people there. I start my new job on the 16th of Apirl so I'm going to enjoy the next few weeks but also try and get some of my Spring cleaning done too.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Congratulations. Good luck with the new job and enjoy your time off.


----------



## redkitty

Sizzlin, enjoy your time off and good luck at the new job!

I'm thrilled and so very proud of myself for finishing a ten day cleanse! It was easier than the first time I tried it, but still had some hard days.  Its been hard coming onto DC and reading all of your lovely recipes!  I missed food!


----------



## TATTRAT

Congrats, Redkitty! I have been on a bit of a cleanse myself.

today is my B-day, I am going out, for the first time this month, and hope not to ruin my "cleanse"


----------



## SizzlininIN

redkitty said:
			
		

> Sizzlin, enjoy your time off and good luck at the new job!
> 
> I'm thrilled and so very proud of myself for finishing a ten day cleanse! It was easier than the first time I tried it, but still had some hard days. Its been hard coming onto DC and reading all of your lovely recipes! I missed food!


 
Thanks JoAnn and Redkitty!

?? ten day cleanse?? redkitty????

Again Happy B-day Tatt!!!!


----------



## redkitty

Yup, ten days no food.  Its called The Master Cleanse written back in the 50's by Stanley Burroughs.  Best thing Ive done for myself this year!


----------



## SizzlininIN

10 days no food...........what the heck did you live on?

Never mind I googled and educated myself.


----------



## Katie H

This may not be a "celebration" for many folks, but it is for Buck and me.

Many of you who have learned about us know we are "cat people" and have inside and outside kitties.

One of our outside kitties, Chiefy, a female, is one of our favorites.  She looks like a dreamsicle, all peachy orange and white and has long, fluffy, luxurious fur.  She's beautiful.

Some time ago, I noticed she was most definitely in the "family way," and began to count the days until she presented us with her children.

By the time last Saturday arrived, I was pretty sure she was close to "popping" and implored her to be safe and have her babies here at home.

Yes, I know, it sounds silly that I talked to her as if she understood my words.

At any rate, I didn't see her at all the remainder of Saturday and none at all yesterday.

When she showed up for breakfast and morning "milkie" this morning, she'd regained her girlish figure and I realized I'd been close to accurate with her due date.

After she ate breakfast I watched where she went and wasn't surprised to see that she headed to an area where our unused electric log splitter was.  It should go where old log splitters go, but Buck hasn't seen fit to send it there yet.  Instead, it's covered with a tarp and an old piece of carpet.

Chiefy disappeared under a space under the splitter and, unless my imagination is more vivid than usual, that's where the babies are.  Either that or the wood splitter "meows."

So, Buck and I are parents once again and are looking forward to cute, fuzzy children frolicking on our front porch in a few weeks.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Awww thats wonderful!  I love cats ..... especially little baby kittens.  When I was little we had a cat named Dot who popped out lil ones all the time  .  I'd always disappear and even when our own cat wasn't involved. We had an addition on the back of the house that wasn't completed and in one room there was paneling leaned up against the wall. Well one time I went missing and mom was a frantic mess had all the neighbors looking for me and finally they found me curled up - asleep with the kittens behind the paneling.  Another time ..... a frantic mother again requesting help from the neighbors found me in a neighbors garage....evidentally I went in and the door closed behind me and I was fast asleep with someone elses cat..... .  I still love to cuddle with my cat but at least now I don't have to resort to such extremes.

Please take pics as soon as you can.


----------



## redkitty

Awwwww!  Thats sooo cute!!! MEOW!!!!


----------



## csalt

*So much to be thankful for.*

Today has been such a lovely day. Mild and sunny.
We went to Church last evening so today have had a really relaxing day.
I did some gardening this morning. It's such a delight to 'potter' around doing this and that.
Then I cooked DH's favourite dinner. Lamb shanks in redwine and rosemary, with roasties etc.
His recovery, which at first was slow, with some hiccups, is now sure and steady. He is driving again and able to go out socially; not just to medical appointments. I cannot tell you how grateful I am from the bottom of my being that he has come through this.
We have been listening to one of our favourite CD's of Kathleen Ferrier...absolutely wonderful.
Our neighbours also have had good news about medical tests; so we are having dinner together next Friday by way of a double celebration. We have such lovely neighbours.
It's a day when I sense so much the goodness of God in our lives. Just lovely


----------



## kadesma

_csalt,_
_how nice to see a haapy post from one of our little family. I'm so pleased to hear things are going well for your DH..We awoke to some heavy rain, but, since it is needed for the hot summer ahead, we are smiling. You've had your evening meal, and I'm off for our sunday breakfast date  Something I look forward to and enjoy..Just the two of us,talk, relax and get ready for the afternoon and dinner with our children..Sundays are so special here for us...Glad yours was special as well._
_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13

csalt, I am so happy to hear about your hubby's steady recovery!!  Let's hope he will regain his full health soon and be able to enjoy the summer!!  
and hey, your "red devil" looks so happy with all the TLC you are giving!!

Yeah CJ, it is still early over there, isn't it... enjoy your sunday!!


----------



## csalt

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> csalt, I am so happy to hear about your hubby's steady recovery!! Let's hope he will regain his full health soon and be able to enjoy the summer!!
> and hey, your "red devil" looks so happy with all the TLC you are giving!!
> 
> Yeah CJ, it is still early over there, isn't it... enjoy your sunday!!


 

Just to explain..the 'Red Devil' is a rose bush given to me as gift by a 94 year old gentleman to whom I was a Caregiver. The other is called 'Whisky Mac'
We used to laugh because the 'Red Devil' can be an apt description of me at times and Whisky Mac of him as he never let a day go by without his 2 glasses of whisky ( and about 4 of wine!)


----------



## Snoop Puss

csalt, you've made up my mind for me. I'm just going to have to get a Whisky Mac rose for my garden. My Dad had one years ago and I loved the colour and the scent. Now it just seems that wherever I go, I keep finding references to it. One a day for the last week, it seems! And now you.

Anyway, glad to hear your husband is on the mend.


----------



## csalt

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> csalt, you've made up my mind for me. I'm just going to have to get a Whisky Mac rose for my garden. My Dad had one years ago and I loved the colour and the scent. Now it just seems that wherever I go, I keep finding references to it. One a day for the last week, it seems! And now you.
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear your husband is on the mend.


 
*Oh I do hope you enjoy your 'whisky mac' rose Snoop Puss. It will remind you often of your Dad won't it? I love having plants in our garden which remind me of special things.*
*I have another beautiful rose which was given to us by a couple from Omaha who visited us last year. ( I 'met' them on a Daily Reflection site I use) I've christened it after them and every now and then send them a pic of it!*












Whisky Mac; Red Devil and C'loney/Bill!


----------



## lulu

Lovely roses csalt!

Csalt and Snoop, another one of this colour, but the old fashioned scent and shape is Pat Austin.  (From of course Austin roses.)  I am not drawn to the golds so much, but Pat Austin is truely gorgeous and was amoung the roses  I picked for my wedding flowers!  The colour is like a whiskey Mac, dipped in copper and bronze, on fire at Sunset. 

Well, I have a flower celebration too.  Its so hot that the white bunch DH brought home last night promptly drooped, depite my best efforts, this morning they looked drunk!  DH is away tonight, and so I kissed him and packed him off and got on with the day.  THEN, at lunchtime who should walk in but my superhusband; he said he could not leave me without flowers in the house (this is a new, but much approved of turn of events!) and so had brought me some yellow and orage flame tulips!  With a kiss, the bunch of flowers and a bottle of water he left again!  I am so lucky to have him, and I am amazed, at a time of really high pressure of work he took time to bring me a bunch of flowers.  I really don't know how I got so lucky as to get chosen by him!


----------



## lulu

its a celebration in itself to celebrate twice in one day, especially a day that franklly had a lot of downs!  But as well as the post above I had another most wonderful compliment from some people I really value and its private and really, honestly made me feel valued!  Ha, and dh is away so I get the WHOLE bed to stretch on...apart from the cats!

And we'rte going there now!


----------



## csalt

I know you're not as old as this Lulu but the sentiment's the same. You must be so very happy to have such a thoughtful and caring DH and I bet you miss him from that bed really and I'm sure the compliment to you was richly deserved.


----------



## lulu

Well, I'm not sure I missed him t5hat much, it was a hot night and for once I got to really sprawl out!  He's back tonight though, so I'll be back in my corner but cuddled....its a win win choce really!


----------



## Katie H

Every once in a while I step in it and I did today, but it wasn't bad.  I stepped into something great!

Let me explain that I'm a consummate bargain hunter.  
Buck says I can make a penny scream.  Don't know. I just know I like my dollars to go as far as I can make them.

Today was a great example.

One of my primary goals today was to buy a pattern and some fabric to make pajamas for one of our grandsons.  The fabric HAD to be Thomas the Train.  That was a given and I had already bought some at Wal-Mart to make him a pillowcase.  I knew where to get that.

I checked the fabric books in the stores and selected Simplicity a pattern.  Went to a hobby store to get the $10.00 pattern because all Simplicity patterns are $1.99 this week.  Cool.  Got the pattern and checked for the fabric, just in case they had it.  Nope.

BUT...the biggest quilter's show in the world (seriously) was here last week and all the surplus fabric the store'd purchased for the quilters was hugely discounted.  I found a cute teddy bear fabric ($5.00/yard) and bought 1 1/2 yards.  It was now $1.00 per yard.

I had a 40% off coupon I used at check-out and for the $17.50 regular charge for the goodies, I paid a few cents over $3.00.  Then I went to Wal-Mart and bought Thomas the Train fabric.

Young master Ian is going to get 2 pairs of pajamas.

Yippee!


----------



## Alix

OK, gotta share. 

My girls are busy campers at this time of year. They both dance (and enter competitions) and play ball. We RUN all through May and June. 

So...they have both brought home medals in their last competitions! I'm so proud! Bugs brought home a High Gold from the last competition she was in (they placed 4th in the first one so no medal there), and Madeleine brought home a silver yesterday! Madeleine is competing in a Duet today so I'll post how she did later. (Poor kid has a cold and might not be able to sing well!)

My other celebration is that it is STILL sunny and beautiful outside! I got to plant my tomatoes this weekend and put pansies in pots on my front step. I haven't planted all my petunias yet as we still might get frost in the evening sometime this month and I don't want to take that risk. I had such a lovely weekend enjoying the weather, my family and puttering in the yard. AHHHHH!


----------



## csalt

*I'm so happy you all had such a lovely weekend. Congratulations to your girls. *


----------



## Katie H

Congratulations, Alix.  You deserve to be "bustin' your buttons" with pride over your girls.  

You'll be enjoying fresh tomatoes before you know it.  I already have blossoms on some of my tomato plants.  I can't wait.


----------



## redkitty

I'm glad you had a nice weekend Alix!! 

I'm super duper happy because in THREE MORE DAYS I will be home in San Francisco for two weeks!!!!!  I haven't seen my family, friends and my beautiful city by the bay since last October!

I'm soooo excited, can you tell?!?!??!


----------



## Dina

Congratulations to your girls Alix! I'm so happy to hear you're doing well and I commend you for being a great mom. Keep us posted on Madeleine's Duet competition.

May I brag a bit too? Amanda got 1st place in Art Smart UIL competition, commended performance in Reading, Math and Science TAKS (state exams), and her Reading teacher will be publishing a book for Amanda. She's now working on the illustrations. I couldn't be more proud of my girl.


----------



## Alix

YAY Amanda!! And atta girl Dina! You're raising a smartie there!

And just to add to my button bursting, Madeleine and her buddy Kristen got a GOLD! They were so pleased! And so was I!!


----------



## Katie H

Awesome, blossom!!  Three cheers for all the girls.


----------



## mudbug

congrats, Alix.  I was going to celebrate that my daughter spoke pleasantly to me for about 48 hours, but that just ended 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Alix

Hey mudbug, at her age, 48 hours of pleasantness IS cause to celebrate. 

And thanks all for the congrats for the girls, I'll pass it along.


----------



## Dina

Way to go Madeleine!  Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirl

With everything bad going, at least there are 2 things that are good. My baby turns 20 today. Whew, I feel old now. And, I was offered manager position at our new storage facility and I accepted. It will be a little while before I actually get going on it. We have to train a person and then it will be REALLY slow there until the remodeling/ upgrading construction is finished. Right now, it only has 53 storage units and parking. We are expanding to have 30 more parking and about 100 more storage units. It's boring there right now because of noone knowing of the upgrading. It was a mess before the boss bought it. I hope that it won't take long to get it going good so I have things to do all day. I'm also doing uhaul rentals as I do at the other place.


----------



## csalt

*That's brilliant news. I'm sooo pleased for you TG. Hope all goes well with the promotion and keep your chin up at home too. *


----------



## Barb L.

Iam so happy for you "Redkitty", have a super vacation and enjoy yor family and friends. - Take alot of pics. for memories !


----------



## Constance

texasgirl said:
			
		

> With everything bad going, at least there are 2 things that are good. My baby turns 20 today. Whew, I feel old now.



When I turned 40, I mentioned to my dad how old I felt. He said, "How do you think it makes me feel?" Now I know how he felt. My oldest daughter would have been 40 last year, and Kim's son turned 40 last fall. Where did the time go?


----------



## Katie H

Constance said:
			
		

> When I turned 40, I mentioned to my dad how old I felt. He said, "How do you think it makes me feel?" Now I know how he felt. My oldest daughter would have been 40 last year, and Kim's son turned 40 last fall. Where did the time go?



I hear you, Connie.  Our children are nudging up to the "40" mark and I wonder where the time went.  Surprisingly, I still feel quite young emotionally.  Now, when it comes to the bod, that's a different story.  Gettin' old ain't for sissies.


----------



## csalt

This gives me an uplift! 

What then? Shall we sit idly down and say
The night hath come; it is no longer day?
The night hath not yet come; we are not quite
Cut off from labor by the failing light;
Something remains for us to do or dare;
Even the oldest tree some fruit may bear;
Not Oedipus Coloneus, or Greek Ode,
Or tales of pilgrims that one morning rode
Out of the gateway of the Tabard inn,
But other something, would we but begin;
For age is opportunity no less
Than youth itself, though in another dress,
And as the evening twilight fades away
The sky is filled with stars, invisible by day.



Extract From “ Morituri Salutamis by
Henry W Longfellow​ 
​


----------



## licia

Csalt, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Constance

How beautiful, Csalt! I'm saving that to read when I get to feeling useless.


----------



## csalt

Constance said:
			
		

> How beautiful, Csalt! I'm saving that to read when I get to feeling useless.


 
That tells you why I have it saved in my 'Poetry' file and read it often 

It was in a Christmas Card I received from an elderly lady whom I used to act as Caregiver for. She had such an indomitable spirit and was extremely funny too. ( I'll never forget you Ruth)


----------



## Dina

I'm celebrating that my students' awards assembly is over. I was a bundle of nerves trying to get all organized with the other 2nd grade teachers and it all worked out very nicely. We were all so proud of our little 2nd graders. Today, I gave them their going away gift and letter. I'm going to see them for 5 more days but it's getting so hard to say goodbye to them.

Today, we also celebrated my BIL's 34th birthday.  I baked him a cake and cooked a nice Italian dinner for him.  My husband and kids were very happy to have him over.  He's like another Dad to the kids; kind hearted, patient, playful and a great counselor.  (He's also available ladies...lol).  I may just nominate him to be the next "Bachelor".  We are blessed to have him in our lives as he's helped us with our teenage son who goes through ups and downs every now and then.


----------



## texasgirl

Well, congratulations on a good assembly, Dina. Just think, you helped all those kiddos in another step in their lives. Good for you!!


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I are enjoying one of our warm weather pleasures...porch settin'.  It's a beautiful night.  The temp is perfect and the sounds of the night creatures are our "music."

I just glanced out at the front yard and driveway and was treated to a light show, compliments of our first season's lightning bugs.

I almost want to go inside and find an old mayonnaise jar, poke some nails through the lid and catch some of the glowing creatures.


----------



## Dina

Thank you Txgirl.  Well today my daughter got commended performance in Science, Reading and Math TAKS with perfect scores on all exams.  She was named the only one in the whole school to achieve these scores.  I was so proud and happy for her!  She also got chosen as a Duke University talent search and A Honor Roll.  Later, she and her classmates sang "You'll Be In My Heart" by Phil Collins to their teacher, gave her roses and presented her with a powerpoint presentation of pictures of their year together.  Almost everyone was in tears as you can imagine (mostly us moms).  The day was amazing and today I celebrate my beautiful daughter and beautiful people who care like her teachers.


----------



## csalt

http://imageshack.us]

_*Congratulations Dina on your 2nd Graders achievements; on your evident love and care for them and on your lovely daughter and her achievements and her equally lovely Mother*. _


----------



## Alix

Geez Dina, you have me sniffling and I'm a LOOOONG way from that auditorium. Congrats you your special lady. She is a wonderful girl. Hugs to you and all three of your sweethearts from their Canadian Auntie.


----------



## Katie H

Fabulous news, Dina.  You must be wanting to shout it from the top of a mountain.  I know I would.  Congratulations on a fine, fine job of being a parent.  Your daughter's achievements are a reflection of your love and support.


----------



## Dina

Thank you all so much.  We are so proud of her.  She's now at the 5th/6th grade mascarade dance.  She looked adorable in her dress.  I will have to post some pics just as soon as I figure out the new camera.

Today, we are also celebrating my son passing his math class.  Amazingly, he was able to bring it up 50 points within 2 weeks.  I call it laziness on his part but he got his act together just as soon as he was told he wasn't going on vacation with us to Hawaii and staying with his uncle to go to summer school.  But, YEY!  He did it!  I'm very proud of him too.  Got to go cook something now.  Thanks and talk to you all later.  Hugs,


----------



## Barb L.

Dina, you have every right to be  proud of both your children , they both have done very well, and  to show you and themselves they can succeed in whatever they choose..  Good job Kids !!


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks Katie!  That is good to know.  I will be checking them out pretty often.

You will probably all laugh at my celebration, but I am serious!  We have been married a little over 4 years and we just finally got a dresser a few days ago!  We could never afford one before.  Other than what we hung in the closet we didn't have anywhere to put any of our clothes (we do have a small cabinet for towels).  We got a really good deal on this one.  It is low and wide with 8 drawers, hunter green with a natural pine color top.  We paid $45 for it.  If it isn't new it is close to it.  A few years ago my daughter did send money to buy a dresser (my Mother's Day gift), which we did.  Unfortunately it had major problems so we returned it.  The store didn't have any other dressers in that price range (it is kind of a "junk" shop, as the owner calls it, so she has some furniture but not much) so we were never able to replace it.  You do not know how much getting this dresser meant to us.  I feel much less slovenly.   

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Thanks Katie! That is good to know. I will be checking them out pretty often.
> 
> You will probably all laugh at my celebration, but I am serious! We have been married a little over 4 years and we just finally got a dresser a few days ago! We could never afford one before. Other than what we hung in the closet we didn't have anywhere to put any of our clothes (we do have a small cabinet for towels). We got a really good deal on this one. It is low and wide with 8 drawers, hunter green with a natural pine color top. We paid $45 for it. If it isn't new it is close to it. A few years ago my daughter did send money to buy a dresser (my Mother's Day gift), which we did. Unfortunately it had major problems so we returned it. The store didn't have any other dressers in that price range (it is kind of a "junk" shop, as the owner calls it, so she has some furniture but not much) so we were never able to replace it. You do not know how much getting this dresser meant to us. I feel much less slovenly.
> 
> Barbara


Barb,
that is great..except I'd never ever buy YOU as slovenly!!! I'm so happy for you..Just what you needed and at the right time..YEA!
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

awwwwwwwwww thanks kadesma!  

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

My computer is mostly fixed! WOOHOO! Not all the way fixed, but working better than it has in AGES!

Daughter got awards yesterday, one for having an average above 90% overall and one for having the best mark in computers. And no...she didn't fix the computer. LOL.


----------



## VickiQ

In the midst of my father's 80th birthday party, my daughter Kiersten's 20th birthday (July7),and my son's wedding stuff ,there is a very important date we will be celebrating .On July 20th Kiersten(my daughter) will have maintained her contract weight for an entire year.The past two summers she was hospitalized for anorexia.Though she struggles every day, she is winning the battles and a year is quite an achievement.We are very proud of her and not so much in fear anymore to losing her to this God forsaken disease.It is such a delight to watch her rise above and defeat that which had crippled her.I want to plan something very special for her and once we get past my father's party next weekend I will start.There is alot going on here- more than I can get into but, I WILL NOT lose sight of this important feat in her life.Thank you for listening/reading.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Alix

YAHOO! Vicky what a triumph for your daughter. My hearty congratulations to her, that is a tough thing to do!


----------



## Barb L.

Thats is so great !  She has done a great job, congrats.!!  You have every right to be so very proud of her.


----------



## VickiQ

Thank you both!! All I can offer to anyone who has someone struggling from an eating disorder is that they must be wanting to get better - no one can make them get better. It took a very long time -Kiersten was diagnosed as an anorexic when she was 12. It was about 6 months after the death of her brother.It was a matter of control for her but, it became more than that and it wasn't until last summer after all those years of treatment that she decided she wanted to get better.She had actually signed herself into the hospital.As a parent already having lost one child and watching another starve herself -there are no words to describe what life was like.I am just greatful that my hardheaded little girl deicded to take a positive turn and put her hardheadness to good use!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## kadesma

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Thank you both!! All I can offer to anyone who has someone struggling from an eating disorder is that they must be wanting to get better - no one can make them get better. It took a very long time -Kiersten was diagnosed as an anorexic when she was 12. It was about 6 months after the death of her brother.It was a matter of control for her but, it became more than that and it wasn't until last summer after all those years of treatment that she decided she wanted to get better.She had actually signed herself into the hospital.As a parent already having lost one child and watching another starve herself -there are no words to describe what life was like.I am just greatful that my hardheaded little girl deicded to take a positive turn and put her hardheadness to good use!!!Love and energy, Vicki


Vicki,
at the time her hardheadedness had you worried sick, but, it turned into an advantage for her. She is rising above an illness that destroys so many young people...Having parents who were at her side, who truly cared and showed it helped her so much. I'm so happy for you and your family..Having a niece who managed to get passed the worst of it and has gone forward, who is now graduationg with high honors from college, I can see how hard you all have fought to be where you are today..Congratulations to all of you and especially to Kiersten for all her hard work..She is heads above the rest..

kadesma


----------



## Claire

When I was in my late teens/early 20s I had problems with anorexia/bulemia.  Those words did not exist, and because I am large boned, no one really noticed.  I got thinner and thinner and got more and more compliments. No one noticed I was going the the bathroom after every bite I ate.  I was just thinner, and thinner is better, right?

  To me the best you can do as she gains weight is to not say anything about it.  Period.  Make sure that there is always plenty of good, nutritious food around.  Meat and cheese platters.  Bean dip and hummus.  Bread.  If she is truly trying to recover, these foods will help.  Any comments on her weight no matter how well-intentioned, will just make her feel self-conscious about it.


----------



## VickiQ

CJ and Claire- Thank you for your kind words.Claire- I do try to keep all her favs around and she has conciously made an effort to eat- I NEVER ask her anymore if she has eaten but, I will ask her if there is anything imparticular she would like me to get when I go grocery shopping or even for a dinner idea and she seems to like this.I can't say that we still don't feel like we're walking on eggshells but, it does feel like we've been given a couple of layers of thin padding underneath!!!Thanks again. Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## mudbug

great news, VickiQ! I know you have been very worried about this. Bravo to your daughter.


----------



## Dina

Barbara, Alix and Vicki,
Congrats to you all!  Barbara:  Things come and go in a marriage but what matters is that true love stays forever.  Alix:  Great job on your daughter's grades.  She gets it from you.  Vicki:  I feel for people with this condition but thankfully she had you to support her.  Congratulations and best wishes to you and your girl to a healthier future.


----------



## Alix

Thanks Dina!

Today I am celebrating nothing in particular. Its just a beautiful day and my family is well and healthy.


----------



## Michelemarie

Excellent Alix! May I celebrate with you? Heres to good health and nice days!


----------



## Katie H

A week ago yesterday morning our outside kitty, Chiefy, had a litter of kittens in a huge growth of ivy near the front porch.  I counted 5 and I think she'd already moved 1 to a safe place near the woodpile by the kitchen.

I came out on the porch yesterday morning to feed the outside "children" and glanced over at a cardboard box I'd left there Saturday night.  Tucker and Thelma had claimed it after I'd emptied it and I didn't have the heart to shoo them out.

When I looked in the box, I expected it to be empty because Tucker and Thelma were busily eating their breakfast.  Instead, there were 5 sweet little kittens sleeping in a cozy pile.

There are 3 calico ones and two orange tabbies.  So cute.  Buck and I love kittens.  There's nothing like watching them nurse with their nice mommy and, I can't wait, playing with anything on the porch.

I love new life and the hope it brings.  Chiefy is a beautiful cat and, soon, her babies will be able to see how lovely she is.  They're beginning to open their eyes.  Let the games begin!!


----------



## Barbara L

Congratulations on the little kitty family Katie!  I love kittens (and cats, and puppies, and dogs, and bunnies, and.... well if it is furry or alive I love it).  I love listening to the mama cat purring as the babies nurse, and later as the babies learn to purr, listening to their tiny little motors running!

WooHoo on the family's health Alix!  We both had check-ups today.  For the second time in a row she said everything on James's blood work was perfect!  Yay!  My cholesterol was high and she started me on Lipitor, but I'm no longer anemic and she said my blood glucose is doing great.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Katie E said:
			
		

> ...two orange tabbies.


LOL  We have somehow hit on a theme when naming our orange tabbies.  So far we have had Sunkist, Orange Julius, and Minutemaid.   

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

I had a few terrible moments of panic when a timetable I'd been working on to organize scorekeepers for roughly 60+ ball games went missing and I thought I would have to recreate it all from memory. I FOUND IT AND ITS ALL OK!!!! Holy celebration time for me!


----------



## Alix

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Excellent Alix! May I celebrate with you? Heres to good health and nice days!


 
You bet Michele! Come celebrate with me anytime!


----------



## kadesma

_lots to celebrate today..First I got to have breakfast with DH and our oldest son this morning..It felt so good just to see and chat with him..Something we now are able to do every tuesday..Pa knew the girls and all the kids were coming for lunch so before he left for work, he put up the 11 foot high water slide we picked up for the kids..Everyone had a nice lunch, we played a bit and then we had a snow cone party...then back to the slide..If you wanted a site, you needed to see Olivia and Carson both nakid as j-birds climbing that great big slide then coming down head first Cade who feels he is to old to hob nob with the little ones rode a float with a motor in the big pool and Ethan went between pool and slide the best of both worlds for him.So, Ma is celebrating a day of laughs, kisses,blue,red and purple tongues and sticky hands and faces. Ahhh, life is sweet... _

_kadesma_


----------



## Alix

Oh kadesma, that just sounds like heaven. I'm glad there were so many smiles and sticky kisses for you. No one deserves them more.


----------



## Barbara L

What a wonderful day kadesma!  I'm glad your family is so nearby so that you can enjoy many good days like that!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh kadesma, that just sounds like heaven. I'm glad there were so many smiles and sticky kisses for you. No one deserves them more.


Thanks Alix, it was so much fun.. Just think you have all this to look forward to one of these days..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:
			
		

> What a wonderful day kadesma! I'm glad your family is so nearby so that you can enjoy many good days like that!
> 
> Barbara


Barb, I'm glad they are close by too. Right about now, I needed those sticky kisses and faces..There is nothing better 

kadesma


----------



## cjmobxnc

I'm celebrating the fact that I'm alive, breathing, walking, and talking.  I have HBP, asthma, allergies, Carpal Tunnel, and arthritis - so every day that I can get up and move is a good thing to me.


----------



## corazon

We had a fundraising reception last night for the dance company I'm in.  We raised alsmost $1000!  Enough to buy two pieces of choreography for this season.


----------



## Dina

Kadesma:  You're blessed with family.  I'm so happy for you.

cjmobxnc:  Prayers, karma and energy are going your way.  We should all be thankful for our health.  I couldn't agree more with you.

Corazon:  Congrats!!!  I bet you enjoy every minute dancing.  I should pick up on a dance class when the kids go back to school.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

My kids are all coming here today to celebrate the burning of my mortgage and our close friends getting a loan for their first house! WooHoo! It may seem kind of shallow, but for me, it represents feeling really secure. I grew up very poor, and even though I've been relatively fortunate financially for most of my married life, I've always known that things can change in a flash. I'm so lucky to have 7 wonderful children and that we are all so healthy and I'm profoundly grateful for it every day. But my one big dream has always been to own my home outright so that no matter what, we would always have a place. I've lived in this house for 22 years and even though it's old and in constant need of repair, it speaks to me daily of all the joys (and hard things) we've lived through here. My youngest child was born in this house. My Father-in-Law died in this house. My children learned to crawl and walk and talk and read and became the lovely people they are inside this house. I can picture ending my days in this house and perhaps my children or their children raising families here. And our friends are finally able to start this dream too. So that's what we're celebrating here today - all 14 of us! (Also, I'm celebrating having learned to make ribs from you fine folks at DC so I have good food to feed all these people!)


----------



## kadesma

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> My kids are all coming here today to celebrate the burning of my mortgage and our close friends getting a loan for their first house! WooHoo! It may seem kind of shallow, but for me, it represents feeling really secure. I grew up very poor, and even though I've been relatively fortunate financially for most of my married life, I've always known that things can change in a flash. I'm so lucky to have 7 wonderful children and that we are all so healthy and I'm profoundly grateful for it every day. But my one big dream has always been to own my home outright so that no matter what, we would always have a place. I've lived in this house for 22 years and even though it's old and in constant need of repair, it speaks to me daily of all the joys (and hard things) we've lived through here. My youngest child was born in this house. My Father-in-Law died in this house. My children learned to crawl and walk and talk and read and became the lovely people they are inside this house. I can picture ending my days in this house and perhaps my children or their children raising families here. And our friends are finally able to start this dream too. So that's what we're celebrating here today - all 14 of us! (Also, I'm celebrating having learned to make ribs from you fine folks at DC so I have good food to feed all these people!)


Your dream of a home that is yours alone is not shallow. It's a compliment to you and your family..You've worked hard to get where you are and you deserve a brava well done for it. Have a wonderful fun filled day..Enjoy that you are all together in your OWN home to celebrate.

kadesma


----------



## licia

What a nice thing to see posted here and a reminder that we should all celebrate the milestones in our lives. Sometimes we get so bogged down in whatever is current that we let the important things slide. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Barbara L

Fisher's Mom, that is definitely not shallow!  It is a day I look forward to very much.  You have good reason to celebrate!

 Barbara


----------



## Claire

Definitely NOT shallow.  We have outright owned our homes since selling our first one.  It is a good feeling to write checks for all my bills and at the end of the month not owe anyone a dime.  Sweet freedom is what it is.  So many people are burdened by debt.  One time my sister commented on the fact that I don't itemize on my tax returns.  I told her it is because I own everything I have -- I llive debt-free.  She commented that she owns her house.  I replied, you don't understand, I _own_ my home.  She gave me a blank look and her husband finally chimed in with, you do know that THE BANK owns our house, don't you.  OH.  It is wonderful to have that feeling, and good cause for celebration.  Enjoy it.  Everyone I know who has made their last mortgage payment has thrown a party!


----------



## kadesma

_Oh boy am I proud and happy right now. My oldest granddaughter Alyssa who just turned 14 has won the Nor/Cal junior rodeo circut..She was the overall best in her age class..This little gal can ride like the wind, rope, barrel race, pole bend, you name it Lys can do it. Her little sister who will be 13 in february came in 3..These girls have been riding since they learned to sit up. Mother would plop them on the horse with pops their granddad and off they would go. Now they not only ride and compete, they can break and train a horse as well as work with their dads cattle to show them They help with the branding, take care of any calf or foal who loses their mom..Alyssa won fist place with highest points and her prize was a brand new Pink saddle. Her favorite color. Along with all of this both girls passed their school classes with a's and b's..Wow..I'm so excited I bet I hardly sellp tonight...Sorry for blathering on so much, but just had to toot their horns for them..
Alyssa and Gianna's Ma

kadesma
_


----------



## Dina

Congratulations to your granddaughters Kadesma.  It's great to see kids flourish on their talents.


----------



## licia

I know you are proud of them and their accomplishments.  Lots of hard work went into that.


----------



## Barbara L

You have such a great family kadesma!  I love to hear about them.  You are obviously very proud of them all, and with good reason!  Congratulations to Alyssa and Gianna!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

_Thanks Dina,licia and Barb L. I am proud...Kids are such a joy..I consider myself one lucky Ma_


----------



## Alix

They are a pretty special bunch and you're lucky to have them, just as they are lucky to have such a wonderful Ma!


----------



## kadesma

_Thanks Alix,
I just love these kids..They are the best that life offers.
kadesma
_


----------



## Barb L.

Grandchildren are Gods Blessings, to us - I am so happy for you, and feel the love and pride you have for each .  Treasure each moment as I know you do.   Congrats. to Alyssa  and Gianna - great job girls !


----------



## Michelemarie

Kadesma! How exciting for you! I would be very proud too!  Excellent! Congratulations!  Keep loving them kids!


----------



## pdswife

NEAT!!!! 
So cool Kadesma!


----------



## kadesma

_Thanks  Michele and Trish,
These kids just keep me ticking.

kadesma
_


----------



## Katie H

Yeah!  Whoopee!  Hooray!  Happy Day!  Yahoo!!!

I finally have my oven back.  The repairmen were here about 20 minutes ago and everything's back to GO status.  Three weeks to the day since my oven went on vacation.

Good thing, too, since I'd planned to have oven-fried chicken for dinner.  Was going to try it in our big toaster oven if I had to but, now, that's not necessary.

I'm a very happy camper.  Bread baking is on the agenda tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Woo Hoo, Katie! I'm so happy for you - 3 weeks is a long time to have your oven out. I'll bet you'll be roasting and baking up a storm for weeks.


----------



## texasgirl

Something that went right for once!! My oldest FINALLY has a driver's license!!
Now I'm scared!!!!


----------



## kadesma

He will be fine TG, after alll you're his mom and he knows you well..
I'm happy happy too, Cade has been coming here each day after class as they get out early all week due to parent teaacher meetings. Today we started making some Christmas ornaments for him to give to mommy and daddy, brother, and cousins..He's been so wanting to spend the night here and his mom is worried about me, so this kind of made up for it. His little face was shinning when his dad came to get him..Then I told him I'd be able to come to his soccer game tomorrow as I'd be through with dialysis in time he was grinning ear to ear as they left..Ah, to see a little guy smile like that, makes your heart just sing.
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine

I'm a very happy camper.  I booked my flight to go away see my sweetie at Christmas and New Years, and got a great sale on a flight!


----------



## kadesma

Loprraine said:


> I'm a very happy camper.  I booked my flight to go away see my sweetie at Christmas and New Years, and got a great sale on a flight!


Christmas and New Year are going to be wonderful for you..Yippee, so glad things are so bright and cheery...
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Loprraine said:


> I'm a very happy camper.  I booked my flight to go away see my sweetie at Christmas and New Years, and got a great sale on a flight!


I'm so happy for you, too! What a wonderful way to ring in a brand new year! And since you got a cheap ticket, maybe it's time to go shoe shopping!!!


----------



## corazon

We got an offer on our house!!!
We will be out of this house in about a month!  Whahoo!  No more 45 minute drives home!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Congrats, Corazon!! And in this market, too! I'm so happy for you. Those 45 minutes are part of the most valuable time in the day - family time!


----------



## kadesma

That is fantastic Cora...I'm so happy for you.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Congrats!!  Have you got a new home picked out??


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, so many good celebrations the last couple days!

I am so glad you sold your house Corazon!  See, it didn't take as long as you feared!  Congratulations!

Loppraine, you bring back memories of Christmas 2000!  The good memories that is (there were some VERY bad memories from that Christmas season too, as my mom had died on the 11th).  That is when I met James face-to-face for the first time (we had met online March 30th of that year).  I hope you and your sweetie have a wonderful Christmas and New Year's!

Texasgirl, congratulations to your son on getting his license!  It's funny--I knew from the time my daughter Nancy was 5 years old that she would be a good driver.  We were at Straw Hat Pizza (long since closed) and she decided to try her hand at the Pole Position [driving] game.  She did so well that she beat the high score of the day!  She did just as well every time she played driving games, growing up.  She didn't want to get her license at 16--she felt she needed to be a little more mature (she was pretty mature to begin with, but that was her choice).  She really did turn out to be an excellent driver.  

My celebration--Not sure how special it is because they might give them to everyone who enters, but today I got an Honorable Mention certificate for one of the four stories I entered in a Writer's Digest writing competition a few months ago.  I didn't expect to win anything (although it would have been nice!), but I wanted to see what they expected, so next year I will try again.  I checked it out as much as I could before entering because I wanted to make sure it wasn't a scam like poetry.com.  So anyway, even if seven zillion other people got Honorable Mention, I'm the only one on my block to get it.  LOL

Barbara


----------



## corazon

Thanks everyone!
We are looking at houses right now and we definitely have our eye on one of them.
Whoohoo!  I'm so relieved!  I just hope all the paperwork and details are smoothe.


----------



## kadesma

Sunday was the perfect day...I had all four of my kids and their families here for the day. We ate, talked, watched the babies play, ate some more..The best part, for me, being able to cook for them and yet have the time to pick up Carson and get kisses, to give in to Olivia's uppy uppy ma, to cuddle Ethan with a blanket as he was not feeling all that great, and then to sit and paint some Christmas decorations with Cade...he has discovered the world of giving gifts not just getting them Now today, getting up, and getting the urge to do something in the kitchen..I got in and made 4 dozen oatmeal,chocolate chip, walnut cookies and the beer batter bread that Sierra Cook bumped up several days ago...I must say,life is so good, enjoy every minute of it.

kadesma


----------



## Callisto in NC

I got a weekend job that will pay for my trips to the Renaissance Faire working at the Faire.  I love having an excuse to buy all the fun stuff I've always wanted because she's already asked me back next season.


----------



## YT2095

Today I Finally got a Positive result from a project I`ve been working on in my spare time for over a year, I am Now the proud owner of 2 Radioautographs that I made myself 

an explanation here: The Fundamentals of Radioautography - Annual Review of Nuclear Science, 5(1):297 - First Page Image


----------



## texasgirl

Wow, YT, congratulations!! I won't even pretend I know what any of that said though. LOL But, you are happy and proud of it and I'm sure it was no easy thing to do and I'm proud of you too!


I am celebrating the Christmas day birth of another great niece!!
That makes 21 great nieces and nephews for me


----------



## Alix

NICE TG. Way to celebrate the season. I have a ton of greats too. Last count was...15 for me, with more to come soon.


----------



## babetoo

*joy, joy*

georgia is coming home tomorrow. she was born christmas , way to early.now is breathing , eating, holding body tem.and eating on her own. she is a little fighter. we are all so excited. the mom is a little scared tonight , i am  sure  she  will do just fine.

babetoo


----------



## SierraCook

Most of the time I shop in the grocery here in town.  But it always does not have what I need.  Twenty plus miles away is a larger store that has a better selection.  This morning I decided to drive to the other town to shop.  About halfway there I saw a bald eagle sitting on a fence post.  Of course, one of the few times that I left my camera at home.  I usually carry a camera with me everywhere.  The eagle was gorgeous.  He had a snowy white head and he looked very majestic sitting on that fence post.


----------



## Barbara L

Wow SierraCook!  I wish you had your camera too.  That must have been something to see!  At least you will always have the picture in your head so that you can see it.  

Barbara


----------



## Dina

Today's my son's 5th birthday! We celebrated on Saturday with a lots of family and friends. It's the first time he had a moon jump and he and his friends were really enjoying it. (Even I jumped in it! Hee hee) They had a Batman piñata and games that my husband and I created for them. We're still kids at heart.


----------



## kadesma

Dina,
what a wonderful mom and dad you two are...Your kids must of had a wonderful time at this party..It looks like so much fun..

Way to go.
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Congrats Dina! Aren't 5 year old boys the best thing ever? The party looks like every little boy's dream!!! The kids will be talking about this one for a long time.


----------



## Barbara L

What fun Dina!  Thanks for posting the pictures.  It looks like everyone was having such a good time.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Dina, loved his cake!!!

I'm celebrating something so very wonderful....we found a place to live when we move home to San Francisco in June.  The very very best part is...it's my old house!  My roommate (who is also one of my dearest friends) rented my room when I moved out in Feb 06 and she just moved out this month.  He is waiting for us to come home in June to move back in!  This is a great situation for all of us, especially since it will make our rent cheap.  All three of us get along very well and his dog loves my dog!  Large back yard, great neighborhood in SF and 2 parks within walking distance for the pups.  I lived there for two years before I moved to England and loved it.

We were really freaking out about where we were going to live and not having any furniture, car etc.  Rent in SF is ridiculous and we would have had a hard time finding something with a garden for the doggy.  Only thing we need to buy is a bed and some dressers.  The house is still furnished with the furniture I sold my roomy when I moved!  LOL!  Anywho, we are thrilled and relieved.  

Sorry for such a long post, thanks for reading!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Happy Birthday to your son Dina, what a nice party you gave - couldn't you see us DC'ers on that Moon jump !!!


----------



## Barbara L

redkitty said:


> Dina, loved his cake!!!
> 
> I'm celebrating something so very wonderful....we found a place to live when we move home to San Francisco in June. The very very best part is...it's my old house! My roommate (who is also one of my dearest friends) rented my room when I moved out in Feb 06 and she just moved out this month. He is waiting for us to come home in June to move back in! This is a great situation for all of us, especially since it will make our rent cheap. All three of us get along very well and his dog loves my dog! Large back yard, great neighborhood in SF and 2 parks within walking distance for the pups. I lived there for two years before I moved to England and loved it.
> 
> We were really freaking out about where we were going to live and not having any furniture, car etc. Rent in SF is ridiculous and we would have had a hard time finding something with a garden for the doggy. Only thing we need to buy is a bed and some dressers. The house is still furnished with the furniture I sold my roomy when I moved! LOL! Anywho, we are thrilled and relieved.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post, thanks for reading!!!!


This is great news!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Thanks Barbara!


----------



## babetoo

*happy happy happy*

our very premature baby weights almost five pounds. she is two and a half months old now. 

so yeh for georgia

great grandma babe lol


----------



## Loprraine

Redkitty, huge congrats !!!  Babetoo, what great news!  After a winter snowstorm (4 inches), in Virginia, my fiancee has finally decided that January may not be the best time to get married!  I've been trying to convince him for months!!! Summer wedding here we come!


----------



## Dina

Thank you all. Christopher had a wonderful birthday today also.



redkitty said:


> I'm celebrating something so very wonderful....we found a place to live when we move home to San Francisco in June.


I'm so glad for you Redkitty. Congratulations!

Babetoo: Congratulations on your baby. I wish you much happiness.

Loprainne: Best wishes on your wedding.


----------



## kadesma

Loprraine said:


> Redkitty, huge congrats !!!  Babetoo, what great news!  After a winter snowstorm (4 inches), in Virginia, my fiancee has finally decided that January may not be the best time to get married!  I've been trying to convince him for months!!! Summer wedding here we come!


That's fantastic, I love summer weddings..I'm so happy for you.
kades


----------



## Katie H

*Happy, happy, happy!*

There's nothing like having a new kitten in the house.  Our little Sally is a breath of fresh air.  She was born June '07 and is so full of vim and vigor.

Buck and I just got home from the funeral visitation of my friend, Bob, a little while ago and we were not in - shall I say - the best of moods.

Well, that's all changed.  Sally has been entertaining us in the family room for the last hour or so.

The room is large and not carpeted, so when she runs and slides she has no "gription" (as one of our sons said when he was a child).

Somewhere in the recesses of the room/furniture Sally found a tennis ball.  Well...that's all she needed.  Hit, slap, push, run, chase.  Whatever a kitten can do with a tennis ball she did.  Since these balls are "furry"  she could get a good grip on them with her front claws and she went to town.

Then she rediscovered a toy mouse she'd been playing with while Buck and I ate lunch.  Forget the tennis ball.  The mouse was where it was AT!

Now, she's playing with the "people" on the television screen.  When you're a kitten, everything's a toy.

Our troubles have been forgotten.  Thanks Sally!

P.S.  She must have known I was talking about her because she just jumped on my lap for a kiss.  There are NO accidents.


----------



## Barbara L

Katie,

I'm so glad you have Sally! I don't know what it is about kittens, but you're right. When they start playing, they are so full of unabashed joy. They don't care who is watching--they just go all out. And they do love to cuddle and somehow seem to know (I think Someone whispers in their ears) when we need something soft and furry to cuddle.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

My DW is an IT Contractor and IBM have just renewed her contract for a year (normally the contracts are for a max of 3 months). This gives us another years security.


----------



## krichardson

Congrats Miniman!!! What wonderful news for you and your family, and what a great way to start a weekend!


----------



## Bean208

*Last Day Home*

I have been on maternity leave the past three months and will be heading back to work on Monday.  That is not something I am celebrating as I would much rather be able to stay at home with my two children!!  I am celebrating the fact that I have had three months of snuggling, playing, and just spending time with my kids!  I have had the best last day at home starting with my two year old daughter climbing into bed with me this morning and giving me kisses on both cheeks and my nose and then this afternoon playing with my 3 month old son and listening to him giggle again and again for one of the first times whenever I'd tickle him!!  While I will probably shed a few tears come Monday morning I have had the most wonderful three months at home and fortunately I am teacher which means I am already counting the days until summer vacation!!


----------



## babetoo

bean that makes me sad for u. my granddaughter has a week more before back to work. georgia is still so tiny, not even five pounds yet. wish she could stay home. 

she is music director, paid, for her church. am sure or hope she can take baby with her. 

babe


----------



## Cath4420

*Australia Day*

Today is actually Australia Day which is like Independence Day for you all in the US.  

Probably a lot of beer, bbqs, prawns (shrimps), salads and pavlovas, and yes we do cook green prawns on the barbie!!! (marinated of course)

We are heading out a little later this afternoon to a venue to meet family and friends and end up back at my MIL and FIL house for a barbeque dinner and drinks.  Some Jewel Pink Champagne and a couple of Baileys on ice might be the go I think!


----------



## Dashus Yield

Well CONGRATS!!!! I wish I was there!


----------



## kadesma

Well, I'm celebrating my first session to learn to dialyze at home...Had my access put in last friday, had it taken care of today and things went very well...The wonderful part was coming out after several hours of training to find my kids and the grandkids outside in the rain with flowers and signs and yelling go ma go Boy am I lucky..
kades


----------



## Barb L.

The wonderful part was coming out after several hours of training to find my kids and the grandkids outside in the rain with flowers and signs and yelling go ma go Boy am I lucky..

*Congrats ! Kades  you are so loved and so fortunate to have the family you have.  Warms my heart to read your family post.  You did good !!

Still learning this link sending - 
*


----------



## kadesma

I'm so proud of myself..I did my first fill,dwell and drain all by myself today at the center. They said I did so well that I most likely will be on my own at home next week..I am excited and a tad scared, but I can do this
Just had to share a success with my DC family
kades


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo kadesma!  We're both proud of you!!!  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Your doing so great Kads!!


----------



## corazon

that is great kads! Glad things are going well.


----------



## Dina

That's great news Kads!  There's nothing better than the comfort of home and your loving family by your side. You deserve this and much more sweet lady. Hugs to you.


----------



## kadesma

Thanks,
BarbL,Barb,Texas, Cora, Dina, learning this, is making things seem so much more hopeful...Thanks for all the encouragement and kindness you've shown to me..You are all loved.

hugs,
kades


----------



## bethzaring

neat kades!!  I hope this makes your life a bit easier for you..congratulations on your progress.  I hope you are feeling better these days!


----------



## kadesma

bethzaring said:


> neat kades!!  I hope this makes your life a bit easier for you..congratulations on your progress.  I hope you are feeling better these days!


Hi Beth,
Yes, I feel so much better. Once I can do this as home it will be so nice..It will free me up to do more. Thanks for the congratulations
kades


----------



## texasgirl

72 HOURS, COMPLETELY SMOKE FREE!!!
I have never been able to get past the 48 hours without a puff here and there. I can honestly say, I have not touched a cigarette since Thursday morning at 8:30 am! I'm okay so far on real cravings. 
Thank you all for your encouragement. If I hadn't had you guys to feel accountable to, I don't think I would have made it through, especially yesterday I found my new addiction though, orange tic tacs I used to love these things and got a pack of them yesterday. They are only 60 calories for the container too. Not too bad


----------



## corazon

Congrats tg!  That is great news!  Glad you are doing so well.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## kadesma

Well, the time has come..Today is my last day on one type of dialysis, tomorrow I go where I've been train the past week and I do my fill and then go HOME, the dwell of the fluids and the drain will then be done at home and I'll then do the next fill at home..I thought this was going to take at least 6 weeks but DH and I zipped through it in a week! I'm in the process of setting up all the supplies and things I'll be using,and to be honest, I'm scared  to death. So wish me luck..You've all surrounded me with love since I fell ill in september, your love and prayers are part of why I am still here..so please wish me luck..
hugs
kades


----------



## Dina

Good luck to you dear Kads.  You can do this.  Hugs, prayers and much love are going your way today and always.


----------



## licia

CJ, you know we are all thinking of you and remembering you in our prayers. I'm not surprised you are bit afraid, in fact, I'd think it would be strange if you weren't, but look how you zoomed thru the preliminaries and you will do as well or better on your own. I have a friend who administered her own chemo thru a drip system and I had no idea there was such a thing.  BTW, she is doing very well.  You've come a long way and we are proud of you!


----------



## Katie H

I have the utmost confidence in you, cj.  You'll do just fine.  And, just think, you've made it to another milestone toward positive results.  Lots of love and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Barb L.

Sending lots of love, prayers, support and luck, for a angel ready to receive.  God Bless you Hon.
                                             Barb L.


----------



## miniman

Keep going Texas Girl - that is great and all the best to you Kadesma for your new experience, it will all go really well.

Ray


----------



## kadesma

Thanks Dina,Licia,Barb,Katie and Ray..Your support and caring makes me feel so special..
kades


----------



## texasgirl

Hey, your a special lady. We all know you will be great!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma, we love you!!

You're wonderful and I know you can
do anything you set your mind on.


----------



## kadesma

Thanks Pds and Texas,
it's so nice to have such wonderful friends..
cj


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Congratulations, Kadesma! It's great not to have to go to dialysis 4 days a week and get stuck and all the other not so fun parts of hemodialysis, huh? Plus, you'll probably get to drink more fluids, too.

You should be so proud of yourself, getting your training done in just a week! That's very impressive because it's a lot to learn but believe me, they wouldn't have "graduated" you if you weren't ready. I know you'll do great with the peritoneal. Are you doing CAPD or CCPD?

Anyway, I'm so happy you'll have so much more time at home with your wonderful grandbabies and I _know_ they are thrilled.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm so glad you are ready for this step kadesma, but I understand the fear too.  Just know that as you are doing it, we are all standing around you in spirit, praying and cheering you on.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Fisher's Mom said:


> Congratulations, Kadesma! It's great not to have to go to dialysis 4 days a week and get stuck and all the other not so fun parts of hemodialysis, huh? Plus, you'll probably get to drink more fluids, too.
> 
> You should be so proud of yourself, getting your training done in just a week! That's very impressive because it's a lot to learn but believe me, they wouldn't have "graduated" you if you weren't ready. I know you'll do great with the peritoneal. Are you doing CAPD or CCPD?
> 
> Anyway, I'm so happy you'll have so much more time at home with your wonderful grandbabies and I _know_ they are thrilled.


Terry,
 I have an access in my neck  so I don't get stuck, but it's a temp but has lasted well.I've been going to hemodialysis 3 times a week for 3 hours each time..I've become very fond of the nurses and aides and bring them cookies and cakes at least once a week..Today they all gathered around to give me hugs and kid me about who was going to feed them now .I have decided agains't having an access in my arm as once in it cannot be removed..The one I have was just jammed in there without asking me I woke up to it..Now I have one in the lower abdoman for the pd..After about a month they will let me go on the cycler if I want..Right now I do 4 exchanges a day with my choice of fluid...The cycler has a waiting list up to 3 months so we will see...Hopefully I can get it sooner, but it's only fair to wait my turn...Tonight we are setting up the solutions,clamps,gauze pads,soaps,cleaning solutions,pole,bags,heating pad..it's like bringing home a new baby Lot to learn, but,,hey you do what you have to..I have a bit of shakey knees, but that will pass..I can do this!
Thanks for the support and reminding me of my babies, at last I'll be able to have them here more once again..It seems like forever since they came to stay and play.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> I'm so glad you are ready for this step kadesma, but I understand the fear too.  Just know that as you are doing it, we are all standing around you in spirit, praying and cheering you on.
> 
> Barbara


Barb,
I knew you and James would be by my side in spirit and believe me I can feel it...Thank you and I promise I'll try not to be to afraid tomorrow..
kades


----------



## Barbara L

It's okay to be a little afraid sweetie, just don't let fear take over.  I'm sure that in a week you will be laughing and asking yourself what you were so worried about.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> It's okay to be a little afraid sweetie, just don't let fear take over.  I'm sure that in a week you will be laughing and asking yourself what you were so worried about.
> 
> Barbara


I'm sure I will too, then I'll PM you and we can giggle over it together...
I'm leaving in a few minutes, so hold onto your hat!

kades


----------



## Alix

Hang in there kadesma, we are all with you on this one. You are going to be GREAT.


----------



## texasgirl

Hope you can feel all of our hands hold you right now CJ!!!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Hope you can feel all of our hands hold you right now CJ!!!!


That's odd Texas, but on the way home in the car, I had been so cold my teeth were chattering..All of a sudden I started to feel warmth along my face and then my arms and then it changed to all over me..I just had this incredible feeling, as if my folks and everyone were there in the car with me..Can't explain it so it makes sense, it was just this very warm comfortable feeling..Peaceful and comfy.
kades


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> That's odd Texas, but on the way home in the car, I had been so cold my teeth were chattering..All of a sudden I started to feel warmth along my face and then my arms and then it changed to all over me..I just had this incredible feeling, as if my folks and everyone were there in the car with me..Can't explain it so it makes sense, it was just this very warm comfortable feeling..Peaceful and comfy.
> kades


 
I'm always going to be there, maybe not body, but, in mind and spirit


----------



## texasgirl

My celebration is not as big as kades, but, I am happy and proud of myself, so I wanted to crow a little. It has now been 7 days 5 hours, 33 minutes without a cigarette AND 72 hours without a Commit lozenge. The last 2 days were really hard and as someone said on here and on a healthboard to me, you have to go cold turkey or there is still nicotine in the system and I believe that with all my heart now. Today, I haven't even craved, NOT EVEN ONCE!!
I'm not eating everything either. LOL


----------



## bethzaring

that's great news texasgirl!!! you're on your way to kicking the nicotine habit. Keep the progress up!

Kades, how is the new system going for you? Is it working out okay? Wish I was closer to give you a helping hand


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> My celebration is not as big as kades, but, I am happy and proud of myself, so I wanted to crow a little. It has now been 7 days 5 hours, 33 minutes without a cigarette AND 72 hours without a Commit lozenge. The last 2 days were really hard and as someone said on here and on a healthboard to me, you have to go cold turkey or there is still nicotine in the system and I believe that with all my heart now. Today, I haven't even craved, NOT EVEN ONCE!!
> I'm not eating everything either. LOL


Good work Texas,
I knew you had it in you..I'm so proud of what you've done..Wish I could just give you a huge hug..but will give you this one
{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}
Hang on my friend you are on your way.
kades


----------



## kadesma

bethzaring said:


> that's great news texasgirl!!! you're on your way to kicking the nicotine habit. Keep the progress up!
> 
> Kades, how is the new system going for you? Is it working out okay? Wish I was closer to give you a helping hand


Hi Beth,
today is my first full day of doing this at home..Dh. is a big help and it's going pretty well..Last night was really hard as the fluid made me feel as if it were hard to breath..But, I sat up and just made myself relax and then things settled down and are now running smoothly. I wish you were closer too, not just for the help, but for the joy of knowing you better.
Thank you.
kades


----------



## Barb L.

I am so proud of you Cj I knew you could handle this just fine, you are a trouper!  God Bless you Hon, we are all behind you 100% with love and support !!!  Best Ma in the world, plus my Ma too !!
                                                                              Babs


----------



## kadesma

Barb L. said:


> I am so proud of you Cj I knew you could handle this just fine, you are a trouper!  God Bless you Hon, we are all behind you 100% with love and support !!!  Best Ma in the world, plus my Ma too !!
> Babs


Babs,
thank you..I have gotten so much support and love and good feelings from everyone..I'm the luckiest person in the world. There is nothing so wonderful as good friends. I just hope that we all stay healthy and close now.
cj


----------



## Barbara L

I knew you'd do great cj!  It will just get easier and easier as you get more used to it.

TG--Congratulations on your progress so far!  You're doing great!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> I knew you'd do great cj!  It will just get easier and easier as you get more used to it.
> 
> TG--Congratulations on your progress so far!  You're doing great!
> 
> Barbara


Thanks Barb, 
how could I fail with friends like you and all the rest of the DC family.
cj


----------



## suziquzie

I can officially celebrate the return of my husband!!!!
He has been in Kentucky with his mother, her mother had a stroke and has been barely hanging on all week. Neither one of tham can miss any more work, they are halfway home as I speak. 
As saddened as I am by the circumstances, I am just so happy he will be home and I can give him the giant hug and the shoulder he's needed all week. Thanks everyone for your support while he's been away.


----------



## texasgirl

suziquzie said:


> I can officially celebrate the return of my husband!!!!
> He has been in Kentucky with his mother, her mother had a stroke and has been barely hanging on all week. Neither one of tham can miss any more work, they are halfway home as I speak.
> As saddened as I am by the circumstances, I am just so happy he will be home and I can give him the giant hug and the shoulder he's needed all week. Thanks everyone for your support while he's been away.


 
Hooray!! I'm glad he is coming back home so that you both feel better!!


----------



## suziquzie

thanks tg....

Hey you are at 8 days..... OVER a week! 

Great job. Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I've missed all sorts of stuff because the flu hit my house. I'm celebrating that today, all but one of us who have had the flu over the past 11 days are out of bed and feeling good! WooHoo!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

kadesma said:


> Hi Beth,
> today is my first full day of doing this at home..Dh. is a big help and it's going pretty well..Last night was really hard as the fluid made me feel as if it were hard to breath..But, I sat up and just made myself relax and then things settled down and are now running smoothly. I wish you were closer too, not just for the help, but for the joy of knowing you better.
> Thank you.
> kades


Good for you, CJ! You did it!!! It must be so nice to have some control over this thing now. I hope you get the cycling dialysis machine soon because it will free you up even more. But it's probably good that you have to learn by doing it manually. By the time you get the machine, you'll be the queen of sterile technique! We're all so proud of you.


----------



## texasgirl

Fisher's Mom said:


> I've missed all sorts of stuff because the flu hit my house. I'm celebrating that today, all but one of us who have had the flu over the past 11 days are out of bed and feeling good! WooHoo!


 
I'm glad your better.  Wondered where you were.


----------



## kadesma

Fisher's Mom said:


> Good for you, CJ! You did it!!! It must be so nice to have some control over this thing now. I hope you get the cycling dialysis machine soon because it will free you up even more. But it's probably good that you have to learn by doing it manually. By the time you get the machine, you'll be the queen of sterile technique! We're all so proud of you.


Thanks Terry,
I'm doing alright now..I'm so sorry you were ill..Glad to see you are better..Take care so you don't get something else...We miss you when you don't visit each day.
kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks, ya'll. I can't complain much because the last time I had the flu was 27 years ago. And no one had any complications so I consider us pretty lucky. And since everyone in the house got sick, no one was up making a mess so I don't have tons of housework waiting for me - just laundry.


----------



## suziquzie

My turn to be gone a few days.....
FM I'm glad you made it through with little trouble! 
TG I love your new rose.... very pretty!


----------



## texasgirl

Well, although I had a dream that was VERY vivid and I woke up wanting a cigarette so badly, I was smoking in the dream, I am 2 WEEKS smokefree!!!
Supposedly, when you have a dream about something and it is so vivid, you wake up with it and think that it was real, that is like telling something goodbye. Don't know if that is true, but, I could almost taste that cigarette when I woke up. And am having real cravings today, but, I will survive and keep going forward LOL


----------



## Fisher's Mom

texasgirl said:


> Well, although I had a dream that was VERY vivid and I woke up wanting a cigarette so badly, I was smoking in the dream, I am 2 WEEKS smokefree!!!
> Supposedly, when you have a dream about something and it is so vivid, you wake up with it and think that it was real, that is like telling something goodbye. Don't know if that is true, but, I could almost taste that cigarette when I woke up. And am having real cravings today, but, I will survive and keep going forward LOL


I was quit for 5 years and I had dreams about smoking the entire time. It was really weird. But the worst thing was seeing someone smoking in a movie. They always make it look so good in movies. I had to get up and leave a couple of movies when I was first quit because I couldn't handle it. But 2 weeks is amazing, TG! I hope you do something really nice for yourself with the money you're saving _every day_ by not smoking!!


----------



## kitchenelf

Frankly, I don't know if this goes under "Celebrations" or "Venting" - I got my first of 3 or 4 Whisper Lasers today (about 1 hour ago or so) and while I am on my way to new and improved skin this doesn't really feel like a "sunburn" either    OK, maybe that sunburn I had one time when I lived on Guam and I had to soak my lips in ice water and keep cool things on my face.  

The REALLY good news is it IS after all Valentine's Day and the color of the day is red - and it will be that little splash of color every black dress needs   At least we are going somewhere where it doesn't really matter anyway.  

(one small vent - I hate that burnt smell - don't know if it's skin or hair)


----------



## pdswife

OUCH!  Hope the pain goes away before you're dinner.


----------



## kitchenelf

It has subsided substantially!  Thanks pds.


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> I am so grateful that I am retired . I thank God everyday.


 
me too joann, isn't it great to do mostly only those things u want to do. dance to your own tune, so to speak

babe


----------



## corazon

Aidan rode his bike without training wheels for the first time today!!!  He was so excited and proud of himself.  He's so jazzed about riding on two wheels that he forgets to steer and because he's concentrating so hard.


----------



## Michelemarie

Congratulatoins Cora! That is great news!


----------



## texasgirl

HOORAY Aidan!!! Great job buddy!!


----------



## kadesma

Way to go Aidan









kadesma


----------



## krichardson

Yeah I have an interview tomorrow with Whole Foods!!!! I applied like 4 months ago and have long since given up that they would call, but they did and now I have an interview at 2:00 tomorrow. I am so exicted, I've been at the same job for a 1 1/2 years, but I am the only employee of a small business that isn't doing so well. I've stuck with this job because I get paid really well, but it is always in the back of my mind that the business might go under any day. So anyways YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

good luck krichardson. oh i see you're also from ohio?
try and stay warm while you're out lol.

today is billy's 11th birthday guys. i can't believe it.
deep down i want to cry but i'm so proud of him.


----------



## Barbara L

A belated Congratulations to Aidan on the bike ride!



krichardson said:


> ...I have an interview tomorrow with Whole Foods!!!! I applied like 4 months ago and have long since given up that they would call, but they did and now I have an interview at 2:00 tomorrow...


Good luck!  I hope everything works out great for you.



middie said:


> ...today is billy's 11th birthday guys. i can't believe it.
> deep down i want to cry but i'm so proud of him.


They grow so fast!  Happy Birthday Billy!









Barbara


----------



## krichardson

Thanks for the support Barbara L. and Middie!

Happy Birthday Billy!!!!!!


----------



## corazon

Thanks! We took Aidan out on his bike again yesterday and he rode even better!

Good luck with the interview! I hear Whole Foods is a good place to work. 

Happy Birthday to the big 11year old Billy!


----------



## texasgirl

Good luck KR!!
Happy Birthday to Billy!!
Middie, wait until he graduates. You will lose it then.


----------



## kadesma

middie said:


> good luck krichardson. oh i see you're also from ohio?
> try and stay warm while you're out lol.
> 
> today is billy's 11th birthday guys. i can't believe it.
> deep down i want to cry but i'm so proud of him.


Happy Birthday Billy..
gosh Middie, times flies doesn't it. You have a right to be proud, look at all you've done, you're a great mom and Billy is a lucky boy.

kadesma


----------



## middie

Thanks guys. They do grow way too fast. I swear just yesterday he was an itty bitty in my arms at the hospital. Texas you're right I will lose it when he graduates lol.


----------



## krichardson

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the job, they gave me what I asked for as far as salary goes, they have an excellent benefits package, and everyone was so super nice! I thought if the interview went well I'd get called back for a second round, but nope offered the job to me right on the spot. The manager actually told me that he didn't know exactly what postion he had for me, but that he loved my attitude and he definetly saw supervisor material in me. I have never had a better interview in my life. I'm so excited!!!!!!!! Thanks to those who wished me luck, you all helped me too!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yea, it is definetly time to celebrate, anyone want to join me?!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

krichardson said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the job, they gave me what I asked for as far as salary goes, they have an excellent benefits package, and everyone was so super nice! I thought if the interview went well I'd get called back for a second round, but nope offered the job to me right on the spot. The manager actually told me that he didn't know exactly what postion he had for me, but that he loved my attitude and he definetly saw supervisor material in me. I have never had a better interview in my life. I'm so excited!!!!!!!! Thanks to those who wished me luck, you all helped me too!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yea, it is definetly time to celebrate, anyone want to join me?!


Congratulations!! This is great news. You must be on cloud 9! Do you have any idea when you get to start work?


----------



## krichardson

They told me to talk to my current job and find out how much longer they want to keep me here and then to let Whole Foods know what day I would like to start. I've always given jobs a 2 week notice, but in my current job I am the only employee, and there are 4 owners of the business. And I know that they will take it personally that I am leaving, so after I tell them I don't know how long I will stick around because I think it's going to be really uncomfortable. And also Whole Foods said to pick the date I want to start, so hopefully I will start really soon. Oh, and I just got a nice tax refund today so maybe I will take off a couple days to relax too!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh yeah, I hate the time at work after you give notice. Sometimes it's downright hostile. But just keep thinking about your new job and don't let them get to you. It's awesome that you'll be getting good benefits, too. I don't know how it is in the rest of the country but here in Texas, decent benefits are becoming scarcer and scarcer. And almost every place has a 3-6 month waiting period before you are eligible for benefits. On top of that, lots of places only hire temps now - contract workers - so there are no benefits ever. Anyway, congrats again. Let us know how this goes and all about your new job.


----------



## texasgirl

Congrats krichardson!!!

Must be a day for jobs,  MY SON GOT ONE TOO!!!!! WOOHOO!!!
Things are also happening at my job, will explain later.


----------



## krichardson

Thank You Fisher's Mom and Texasgirl! Yea Texasgirl, congrats to your son! Hope what's going on at your job is good!


----------



## miniman

Super great krichardson - every blessing for a quick start and no aggro from the current job.


----------



## texasgirl

krichardson said:


> Thank You Fisher's Mom and Texasgirl! Yea Texasgirl, congrats to your son! Hope what's going on at your job is good!


 
I was given the bigger facility because of something that happened with the other manager, bigger responsibility, but, busier. Also, are going to start putting us on insurancedh will have insurance now!! Also, more money.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

You and your son both, Stacy??? This is fantastic! I'm so happy for ya'll. I don't know what's up with all these wonderful happenings but I think I'll mosey down and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Barbara L

Congratulations on all the jobs (and on the insurance Stacy)!  

I still haven't found one, but I really kind of have to put serious job searching on hold until I get back from California next month.  I have about a zillion things to list on ebay but haven't done it yet.  Depression stinks.  

My celebration--James will be home in about 3 hours!  Yay!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

barbara, I missed this yesterday, but, I am so happy that he is back home with you!!


Today is our 23rd anniversary. I really didn't know if we would ever make it this long. Noone thought we would get past a few years LOL, now, we are the only ones left, of all of our friends that we grew up with, still married to the same person. I think things are going to finally start looking up now. I can feel it!


----------



## Alix

Woohoo!! Happy Anniversary Stacy! That is really special. 

Barbara, hug James hello from me too. I miss that big lug around here! I'm so glad he's home!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Happy, Happy Anniversary, Stacy! 23 years is such an accomplishment! I think it's harder now than ever to stay married so you and your hubby should be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks you two!!
Yeah, it seems like it is so easy for people to just say, forget it  and not try anymore. I was 16 and he was 21, yes, I call him Chester daily. LOL At those ages, we were doomed, but, we didn't let it happen. We are both totally different people from then and it shows that things can work out, if you try, or your stupid. LOL


----------



## Barbara L

My real celebration will be June 20th when James comes home for good!

Happy Anniversary Stacy!  I hope it is a very special day!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

texasgirl said:


> Thanks you two!!
> Yeah, it seems like it is so easy for people to just say, forget it  and not try anymore. I was 16 and he was 21, yes, I call him Chester daily. LOL At those ages, we were doomed, but, we didn't let it happen. We are both totally different people from then and it shows that things can work out, if you try, or your stupid. LOL


OMG, I thought I was the only one! I was 15 and my husband was 23 when we got married. My grandmother bet us $10 every year that we wouldn't make it another year. She laughed every year saying she knew we'd be divorced already except we wanted the $10. We'll be married 36 years in June, but he's lived in another city for the past 4 years so he's only here on weekends. (I hated that at first but now, I'm not sure I'd change it!)


----------



## ~emz~

Today we played one heck of a soccer game. I think it was the best our team ever played. We ended up losing but it was so awesome to see us playing like that. It was the top team in the league that always kicks our butts but we held it to them fairly well, and I think they were pretty surprised with our performance. happy day, happy day!


----------



## Alix

WHOOO! Good job Emz!


----------



## kadesma

Way to go Emz..Brava!!!

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

~emz~ said:


> Today we played one heck of a soccer game. I think it was the best our team ever played. We ended up losing but it was so awesome to see us playing like that. It was the top team in the league that always kicks our butts but we held it to them fairly well, and I think they were pretty surprised with our performance. happy day, happy day!


That's great emz!  I love your enthusiasm!  I would rather lose against a great team, knowing that we put our all into it than to win, knowing that we just did a so-so job.  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Great job ~emz~
It feels so good to know you did something with your best.


----------



## corazon

Its been two weeks of Callum having the stomach flu and he is finally getting better!!!! He's playing and laughing again. He's eating a lot and his belly is no longer full of gas. Ah, what a relief!


----------



## kadesma

corazon said:


> Its been two weeks of Callum having the stomach flu and he is finally getting better!!!! He's playing and laughing again. He's eating a lot and his belly is no longer full of gas. Ah, what a relief!


Now that is something to celebrate..Give that little sweetie a big fat hug..

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

That is great Corazon!! It's so awful when the babies are sick!!


----------



## babetoo

*sink unstuffed.*

my kitchen sink is functional again. after three days of washing dishes in the bathroom sink, i am super to have it unstoped.

now if the heater would just get fixed i would really be a happy camper.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

ONE MONTH SMOKEFREE!!!!!!
I'm doing it and can't believe it!! I want one sometimes, but, then, I think of how embarrassed and disappointed I would be about myself. Want to and guilt, LOL, whatever it takes, right? WOOHOO!!


----------



## Katie H

Wow, Stacy, has it already been a month?  You're doing wonderfully, especially with all the stress you have had to handle.  Fantastic job!!!!  Keep goin'!  It'll be a year before you know it.  Yeah!!


----------



## kadesma

Stacy,
I knew you could do this..You are far stronger than you think..I'm so proud of you..I have 5 months behind me and there are times, but, I'm doing it for me and for my Cade...So no giving in!!!!

cj


----------



## texasgirl

My counter says tomorrow is a month, but, I have been going by Thursdays. It is the 4th Thursday since quitting. To me, it's a month. It's not so bad now. I have almost all the Commit lozenges. I am going to give them to my sister when she decides to quit too.
Thank you ALL!!


----------



## TanyaK

Congratulations Stacy - just think of how your body is already healing itself. Don't know whether you've read about all the changes that occurs in your body by minutes,hours,months,years etc after you stop smoking - it's amazing !


----------



## Barbara L

I am so proud of you Stacy!  You too kadesma!  

Now if I could just quit...    eating!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:


> I am so proud of you Stacy! You too kadesma!
> 
> Now if I could just quit... eating!
> 
> Barbara


 
If we didn't eat, we wouldn't have come to DC in the first place
I wish I could too though. LOL


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I just opened today's mail and got a letter from the National Marrow Registry. Apparently I'm a potential match for someone needing a bone marrow or stem cell transplant! I registered 14+ years ago and have never been called to donate. I'm supposed to call them and tell them if I'm still available to be a donor and then give them a blood sample for further matching. I'm kind of excited at the possibility of being able to do this. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## miniman

Wow that is a long wait. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Barbara L

That's great Fisher's Mom!  I'm registered too.  I got something once that said I was a potential donor and they would let me know if they needed me.  Evidently they found someone else.  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

That is great!! What a wonderful thing to know, that you helped another person to live!!


----------



## kimbaby

congratz to you


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks ya'll! Of course, it's the first time I've ever been even a potential match so maybe it will be like with Barbara and someone else will be a better match. But the idea of being able to help someone get healthy with almost no effort on my part - how often does that kind of opportunity come along?


----------



## kadesma

Great Terry, I so admire people who go out of their way to help others..You should be so proud of yourself..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

We celebrated little Carson's 3rd. birthday today...I was surrounded by my babies all day and was it wonderful...

kadesma


----------



## Inferno

I saw the marks of my chemistry lab questions and report as well as the mark for a microbiology term test I had on last Wednesday. Chemistry was 100% on the questions (only were 2 questions) and report was 85%. On the microbiology test, somehow I got a mark higher than I expected, which was 75%.I was very busy, so I didn't get tons of studying in that I had hoped for. Anyways, I got 89%, which I'm absolutely amazed at. 

In addition, I made a successful dinner and a great cake with few injuries (such as cutting my finger on broken glass and a few other injuries as usual). I just told my parents about the marks and my mother was so glad, I thought she was going to faint. My father was also happy at the marks. 

Today must have also been a good day since my cousin not only passed a math test but got a 70% on it. That may seem unimpressive to some, however, before she was getting marks around 30% then slowly got to getting 50%. Now, her last one was 70%.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Woo Hoo! I just got back from the video game store with a copy of Super Smash Bros Brawl! It was a midnight release and when I rolled up, there was a long line outside the store but I got one!!!! This game is one all my kids can play so everyone is happy.


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday Carson!







Inferno said:


> I saw the marks of my chemistry lab questions and report as well as the mark for a microbiology term test I had on last Wednesday. Chemistry was 100% on the questions (only were 2 questions) and report was 85%. On the microbiology test, somehow I got a mark higher than I expected, which was 75%.I was very busy, so I didn't get tons of studying in that I had hoped for. Anyways, I got 89%, which I'm absolutely amazed at.
> 
> In addition, I made a successful dinner and a great cake with few injuries (such as cutting my finger on broken glass and a few other injuries as usual). I just told my parents about the marks and my mother was so glad, I thought she was going to faint. My father was also happy at the marks.
> 
> Today must have also been a good day since my cousin not only passed a math test but got a 70% on it. That may seem unimpressive to some, however, before she was getting marks around 30% then slowly got to getting 50%. Now, her last one was 70%.


Congratulations on the good marks!  Also on the successful dinner and cake!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Inferno -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fisher's mom - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy birthday Carson!!1


----------



## Katie H

What a delightful afternoon!

Buck and  I drove about an hour away to see a matinee theater production of _Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck.  It was presented by a well-established community theater.

Now, normally we wouldn't drive this distance - gasoline being what it is - to see such a performance.  We did because my youngest brother was in the show and was playing the part of a critical character, Slim, if you are familiar with the story.

We had a beautiful day for the hour-long drive and arrived at the theater in plenty of time.

WWOOWW!!  What a performance...by all the actors!!!!  There were several times during the show that moved both of us to tears. We were not expecting such polished performing. 

It was great.  The dog of one of the cast members  even turned out an award-winning performance.

What a treat today was!!!!


----------



## kadesma

I know this might seem silly to some, but to me it was satisfying and wonderful..Since I got sick, I haven't had the little ones here to take care of..Nor have I been able to pick them up..I could sit and hold them if someone put them on my lap..But as much as I enjoyed it, it wasn't the same..Today, I got to watch Ethan and Olivia for 4 hours and oh my was it great..Poor Livi fell and hurt her hands and knees on the gravel and without even thinking I bent down and picked her up and she snuggled in my arms, putting her little head on my shoulder..DH, about had a fit thinking I might have pull my dialysis access, but I didn't everything is fine and I now know I can pick up Livi or Carson without worry..Just be careful in how I do it..You can't imagine how good it felt to hold that little girl in my arms..Even my Dh said he wanted to cry at how she clung to me..Right now, I am so happy and glad to have had this chance to hold my little girl again..I'm sorry she had to fall to get me going, but she is fine and so am I..Makes me feel as if somebody up there loves me..
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> I know this might seem silly to some, but to me it was satisfying and wonderful..Since I got sick, I haven't had the little ones here to take care of..Nor have I been able to pick them up..I could sit and hold them if someone put them on my lap..But as much as I enjoyed it, it wasn't the same..Today, I got to watch Ethan and Olivia for 4 hours and oh my was it great..Poor Livi fell and hurt her hands and knees on the gravel and without even thinking I bent down and picked her up and she snuggled in my arms, putting her little head on my shoulder..DH, about had a fit thinking I might have pull my dialysis access, but I didn't everything is fine and I now know I can pick up Livi or Carson without worry..Just be careful in how I do it..You can't imagine how good it felt to hold that little girl in my arms..Even my Dh said he wanted to cry at how she clung to me..Right now, I am so happy and glad to have had this chance to hold my little girl again..I'm sorry she had to fall to get me going, but she is fine and so am I..Makes me feel as if somebody up there loves me..
> kadesma


Now, on what universe would that sound silly?  It sounds wonderful cj!  And somebody up there does love you, as well as the person typing this message, and everyone else who knows you.

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> Now, on what universe would that sound silly?  It sounds wonderful cj!  And somebody up there does love you, as well as the person typing this message, and everyone else who knows you.
> 
> Barbara


Thanks Barb, I've been so lucky to have found Dc and all the family here..You all have been life savers for me..I love you all..

kades


----------



## pdswife

I can just feel her little arms.. how sweet!  I'm happy for you kades!!


----------



## kadesma

Thanks Trish,
Yesterday felt like old time. I miss having my little ones here like before..It takes all my will power not to show up at the baby sitters house..She just lives about 4 blocks away and the kids are there every day now..I asked Ethan if he was going to Lillians today and he said yes, but I don't want to, I want to come here with you ma...Oh boy, hold back the tears..Maybe one day I can have them here a couple of days a week.. I'm praying for that.

kades


----------



## pdswife

But... you still get your Sunday family dinners don't ya??   I hope so.   They sound like the perfect way to spend time and spread love around.


----------



## miniman

Kadesma - enjoy all you have got & I hope you can look after them again. It is so great for children to have their grandma easily accesible. I regret so much that my mum died when Nicholas (her only grandchild at that point) was 1. They and she have missed so much.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> But... you still get your Sunday family dinners don't ya??   I hope so.   They sound like the perfect way to spend time and spread love around.


Yes, I am able to keep up our sunday dinner, and both my girls have jumped in and are larning to make appy's and salads and desserts, it is now a combined effort and let's me spend extra time just watching the babies play and holding any who just want to sit a spell

kades


----------



## kadesma

miniman said:


> Kadesma - enjoy all you have got & I hope you can look after them again. It is so great for children to have their grandma easily accesible. I regret so much that my mum died when Nicholas (her only grandchild at that point) was 1. They and she have missed so much.


Thank you Miniman,
I don't mean to complain, I've been oh so lucky with getting to watch my little ones..It was hard though to admit I was Ill and having to stop watching them hurt like crazy, but I do see them every sunday, so I'm still very lucky..I'm doing so much better now that I'm hoping to take them back several days a week soon and can hardly wait..It's been hard not having them with me, but, the hugs and kisses on sundays keep me going til summer gets here and they are mine again I hope little Nicholas knows about his Ma...We, love those little ones more than you can imagine...Give him a hug from this ma..Please
kadesma


----------



## luvs

*i'm returning to cooking school!*

horrary, school!


----------



## Maverick2272

Today I am celebrating getting out of the hospital (again), this time for pneumonia.
Tomorrow I am celebrating our 13th wedding anniversary.
Woo hoo!


----------



## suziquzie

Congrats Mav I hope you can manage to stay outta the joint awhile!!! 

And congrats on the anniversary too! 13 is alot of years these days!!!


----------



## Katie H

Congratulations, Buddy...on getting out of the hospital and the anniversary.

As for the anniversary, keep up the good work.  Buck and I will celebrate 25 (officially) this year - 32 unofficially.


----------



## Barbara L

Congratulations on the anniversary Buddy!  I'm glad you are out of the hospital, and I hope you are done with that place for a long time.

I am celebrating my wonderful vacation and time with my daughter and grandkids.  Andrew turned 10 last Saturday, and I was here for that.  I also got to see him play baseball for the first time.  They and the other team were both undefeated, and Andrew's team lost, unfortunately, but Andrew did a great job, and the game was very close (7-8).

Hannah (6 3/4) learned to ride a bike today!  She was very intimidated at first, but my dad helped her and now she is riding very well.

I miss James very much (and will miss our 5th anniversary this Friday), but I am not looking forward to leaving next Wednesday.  In the meantime, I am enjoying my grandkids, daughter, sister, and dad as much as possible.  

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

So glad you're home _and_ still married, Buddy! (If you forget to buy your wife a gift next year, just run out for roses instead of trying to pull the old "in the hospital for pneumonia" thing!)


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> So glad you're home _and_ still married, Buddy! (If you forget to buy your wife a gift next year, just run out for roses instead of trying to pull the old "in the hospital for pneumonia" thing!)



Yea, I guess I can only use that excuse once!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Congrats on your anny, Buddy! I will always remember it because it's my son's 18th birthday today, too!


----------



## Maverick2272

Cool, don't forget to remind DW next year!

Believe it or not, I am the one always reminding her of our anniversary date!
Isn't that a switch?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Cool, don't forget to remind DW next year!
> 
> Believe it or not, I am the one always reminding her of our anniversary date!
> Isn't that a switch?


Wow, talk about role-reversal! In my family, I am the keeper of the vital information. Heck, I have to remind some of them when their birthday is coming up _and_ how old they will be! (I've been known to screw with them on the age thing from time to time.)


----------



## kadesma

Yea, I get to take care of my little Olivia today.I'm so excited..The sun is out and we will spend the time on the swings and slide and sand box..It's been so long since I've had one to hold and hug and play with, just me and them...Selfish I know, but oh do I need this.  So, YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE
kades


----------



## Maverick2272

Yea, what fun! I can't wait until it warms up a little around here and I can take mine to the park to play!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

Once in awhile, it happens that I get to the end of laundry day and all the socks matched, no strays left over. Ah, makes my day every time. It actually just happened last week.


----------



## miniman

KitchenScrapbook said:


> Once in awhile, it happens that I get to the end of laundry day and all the socks matched, no strays left over. Ah, makes my day every time. It actually just happened last week.


 
That is indeed a matter for celebration. How did you do it? Any tricks? I have a perennial pile of odd socks that never match. The only trouble is if I throw them away, the other one suddenly turns up.


----------



## Barbara L

I've kind of been sitting on this celebration for a couple days.  Obviously winning a house was a celebration moment, but I posted that separately because it just didn't seem right for this thread.  Winning a house (which we will very likely sell because we need the money) was great, but it brought something else about, and that is what I am celebrating right now.

I moved from California to South Carolina in October 1996.  My daughter Nancy was a senior in high school, and I was moving to a tiny town that had nothing to offer her (she had lived in the same home since age 4 months--we lived with my mom and dad after my divorce), so we all felt it was best that she stay there.  I really missed her and my whole family, and having my mom die four years later didn't help any.  I'll come back to this later.

I called Nancy right after the hockey game/house win Friday night.  It was so late that I didn't call my dad because I wasn't sure if he would be up.  I told her it was okay for her to tell him.  Nancy and I talked Saturday, and what she told me surprised me so much.  She said my dad told her that he was really proud of me and that (please don't think I'm saying these things about me--my dad said them) I have worked so hard for so long and have had such faith in God, and that I really deserved this break.  There was more, but I can't remember it all (James probably remembers it all word-for-word).  I told Nancy (going back to what I said earlier) that I always figured my dad probably thought I had abandoned my family.  Sunday, when I talked to my dad, he repeated some of these things to me.  I can't tell you how much that touched me.  I'm crying now just writing this.  I won a house--big deal.  My dad is proud of me and doesn't think I'm a loser.  That is worth celebrating.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Gosh it has been a while, I really had to hunt to find this thread again.

Dw got back form her week long course yesterday and now fully certified in Windows 2003, she now has a string of MC.. letters she can use. She also can out after all the exams with the highest average scores that her trainer had ever seen - the trainer was very complimentary.


----------



## Maverick2272

Barbara L said:


> I've kind of been sitting on this celebration for a couple days.  Obviously winning a house was a celebration moment, but I posted that separately because it just didn't seem right for this thread.  Winning a house (which we will very likely sell because we need the money) was great, but it brought something else about, and that is what I am celebrating right now.
> 
> I moved from California to South Carolina in October 1996.  My daughter Nancy was a senior in high school, and I was moving to a tiny town that had nothing to offer her (she had lived in the same home since age 4 months--we lived with my mom and dad after my divorce), so we all felt it was best that she stay there.  I really missed her and my whole family, and having my mom die four years later didn't help any.  I'll come back to this later.
> 
> I called Nancy right after the hockey game/house win Friday night.  It was so late that I didn't call my dad because I wasn't sure if he would be up.  I told her it was okay for her to tell him.  Nancy and I talked Saturday, and what she told me surprised me so much.  She said my dad told her that he was really proud of me and that (please don't think I'm saying these things about me--my dad said them) I have worked so hard for so long and have had such faith in God, and that I really deserved this break.  There was more, but I can't remember it all (James probably remembers it all word-for-word).  I told Nancy (going back to what I said earlier) that I always figured my dad probably thought I had abandoned my family.  Sunday, when I talked to my dad, he repeated some of these things to me.  I can't tell you how much that touched me.  I'm crying now just writing this.  I won a house--big deal.  My dad is proud of me and doesn't think I'm a loser.  That is worth celebrating.
> 
> Barbara



I miss these thread a lot, so this is late...

That is something to celebrate, it is soo cool when a parent is proud of you and a wonderful feeling! I make sure to let my kids know I am proud of them as often as possible.


----------



## Barbara L

Maverick2272 said:


> ...I make sure to let my kids know I am proud of them as often as possible.


That is great!  A lot of people don't realize how much that can affect kids.  Even though I'm sure James's dad was proud of him and probably showed it other ways (I hope so anyway), James can't recall his dad ever saying, "I'm proud of you."  To this day it hurts.  Some people don't need to be reassured with words.  His dad was probably that type.  Some really do need that though.

So, keep on letting your kids know how proud you are of them (through words and actions).  They will definitey benefit from it.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

Barbara L said:


> That is great!  A lot of people don't realize how much that can affect kids.  Even though I'm sure James's dad was proud of him and probably showed it other ways (I hope so anyway), James can't recall his dad ever saying, "I'm proud of you."  To this day it hurts.  Some people don't need to be reassured with words.  His dad was probably that type.  Some really do need that though.
> 
> So, keep on letting your kids know how proud you are of them (through words and actions).  They will definitey benefit from it.
> 
> Barbara



I wish I could say it comes from wisdom, but it comes from the same experience as James. I cannot recall my dad ever saying he was proud of me, but I can recall the countless criticisms.
I don't want my kids feeling that way when they grow up...


----------



## Barbara L

Maverick2272 said:


> I wish I could say it comes from wisdom, but it comes from the same experience as James. I cannot recall my dad ever saying he was proud of me, but I can recall the countless criticisms.
> I don't want my kids feeling that way when they grow up...


Good for you.  I'll bet your kids are as proud as can be of you too.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Youngest got a job!!!! WOOHOO!!!! He moved back home too. That's a downfall, but, he will be able to get back on his feet faster and pay us back and not get his truck repo'd.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Congrats, Stacy!!! I'm always thrilled when one of the kids gets a new job - especially if they have been out of work. You never know when maturity will start kicking in!


----------



## Barbara L

Stacy, I'm glad to hear that your son has gotten a job.  Hopefully things will begin to turn around for all of you now.

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Stacy,
that is wonderful..I'm thrilled for you..At last things are turning around..
cj


----------



## miniman

Good to hear Stacey.

My celebration is that we have had an Ofsted inspector in at work for the last two mornings (these are statutory inspections of preschools). She finished today and fed back, I'm not allowed to tell you exactly what happened until the official publication of the report, but the thread may give a clue.

We are fizzing a little.


----------



## redkitty

Great news Stacy!

We sold our elliptical cross trainer over the weekend and got a great price.  We also won £10 on the lottery.  And today I got a great much needed haircut!  Things are lookin up!


----------



## pdswife

sounds great Redkitty!

Super cool TG!


----------



## texasgirl

yeah, I'm excited!!


----------



## suziquzie

My super awesome husband sent me off to the grocery store alone and stayed up (works nights) with the kids, and to "pull out the dishwasher to see what it needs".
10 min after I got home a wierd delivery truck pulls in the driveway. 

HE GOT ME A BRAND NEW ONE!!!

He's so sneaky sometimes, but I love it!!!


----------



## pdswife

HOW NICE!!!!!!!

Really wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wow, Suzie! What a lovely thing for hubby to do!


----------



## suziquzie

'cept now he's been swearing at it for 2 hours and putting holes in the floor.........


----------



## kadesma

Suzie,
to heck with the holes in the floor, the guy heeds a big hug..That was a wonderful thing he did
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Well, after  8 months I got my permcath taken out..Wow, I cant believe it's not there anymore..It feels so good..Yippeeeeeee

kadesma


----------



## suziquzie

kades, my celebrations seem so stupid compared to yours. 
I am so glad for you! I hope you are taking a DEEP sigh of relief! 
........ and running around in circles!


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma!!!!


----------



## Loprraine

Suzie, hope you're enjoying it!  Kads, I'm feeling really silly here, because I don't know what a permcath is!  I don't know if I should say good or bad.


----------



## kadesma

Loprraine said:


> Suzie, hope you're enjoying it!  Kads, I'm feeling really silly here, because I don't know what a permcath is!  I don't know if I should say good or bad.


Loprraine,I'm glad you don't have an up close realtionship with a permcath..It is an access site or a cath put in by the carotid arteries so that you can be dialized when your kidneys fail..It's ugly but it saved my life...Now I do my own dialysis at home with a different method..So the original cath was removed today..So good is something that really makes me smile..So please don't feel silly..be glad for me and thank you
kades


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Kadesma!!!!


Thanks Pds,
you're always there with a warm hug...
kades


----------



## pdswife

Well there  is nothing better than a hug... so, I like to share!!


----------



## kadesma

suziquzie said:


> kades, my celebrations seem so stupid compared to yours.
> I am so glad for you! I hope you are taking a DEEP sigh of relief!
> ........ and running around in circles!


Suzie,
your celebration is wonderful..I love hearing about these things that a loving couple do for each other..It makes everyday Ho Hums go away and lets me know all is right with the world..So, enjoy your celebration to the fullest and so will I And yep I just took that big sigh of relief..No running yet, it hurts and so does my head..But I have a great big smile..
kades


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Well, after 8 months I got my permcath taken out..Wow, I cant believe it's not there anymore..It feels so good..Yippeeeeeee
> 
> kadesma


 
I am so happy for you!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> I am so happy for you!!


Thanks Stacy,
I knew you would be..
kades


----------



## Loprraine

Well now, Kades, that IS great news!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Loprraine said:


> Well now, Kades, that IS great news!!!!!


Thanks Loprraine


----------



## Bilby

It is a good feeling isn't it Kadesma!  Their called Hickman Lines here and it is lovely when you get your neck back!  Good for you!


----------



## kadesma

Bilby said:


> It is a good feeling isn't it Kadesma!  Their called Hickman Lines here and it is lovely when you get your neck back!  Good for you!


yep Bilby,
this one was hidden unless the sweater or blouse had a v neck..but you knew it was there...My little grand daughter, as soon as I'd pick her up would reach for the two tubes that were wrapped  at the end..Cade hated this one and woooo hoooed all over the place yesterday..So at least I don't look quite so bad now and I can shower yippee
kades


----------



## Bilby

mine were pretty hidden too but my youngest neice would dig em out to see them and then ask to have a "bandaid" like I had!!  Oh and the shower!! not having to use a hand-held!!


----------



## kadesma

Bilby said:


> mine were pretty hidden too but my youngest neice would dig em out to see them and then ask to have a "bandaid" like I had!!  Oh and the shower!! not having to use a hand-held!!


Oh I can hardlywait..two more days to go and I can shower...I have to cover it til the hole heals over, but I can live with that

kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Yippee, CJ! A shower doesn't seem like a big deal til you can't have one for a while! 

I'm celebrating my daughter's 33rd birthday today. She's the sweetest girl in the world. She came to live with me 30 years ago as a scared little foster child, straight from the hospital with massive burns to her feet and legs. Since then, she's come so far and really is a delight to all of us. She does have significant intellectual impairment and sometimes that makes things tough for her, but she's always smiling.

She is a big Spurs basketball fan so this year, we got her a huge, portable basketball hoop. She's so excited - she's outside with her basketball right now. Of course, she got other things from her brothers and sister and my mom but all she can think right now is basketball! It's too cool!


----------



## kadesma

Fisher's Mom said:


> Yippee, CJ! A shower doesn't seem like a big deal til you can't have one for a while!
> 
> I'm celebrating my daughter's 33rd birthday today. She's the sweetest girl in the world. She came to live with me 30 years ago as a scared little foster child, straight from the hospital with massive burns to her feet and legs. Since then, she's come so far and really is a delight to all of us. She does have significant intellectual impairment and sometimes that makes things tough for her, but she's always smiling.
> 
> She is a big Spurs basketball fan so this year, we got her a huge, portable basketball hoop. She's so excited - she's outside with her basketball right now. Of course, she got other things from her brothers and sister and my mom but all she can think right now is basketball! It's too cool!


Oh FM, how lucky you both are...to give and receive love..that is what life is about..You are a special mom.. Happy birthday to your special daughter. Big hugs to all of you
kades


----------



## Bilby

Fisher's Mom said:


> Yippee, CJ! A shower doesn't seem like a big deal til you can't have one for a while!
> 
> I'm celebrating my daughter's 33rd birthday today. She's the sweetest girl in the world. She came to live with me 30 years ago as a scared little foster child, straight from the hospital with massive burns to her feet and legs. Since then, she's come so far and really is a delight to all of us. She does have significant intellectual impairment and sometimes that makes things tough for her, but she's always smiling.
> 
> She is a big Spurs basketball fan so this year, we got her a huge, portable basketball hoop. She's so excited - she's outside with her basketball right now. Of course, she got other things from her brothers and sister and my mom but all she can think right now is basketball! It's too cool!


Happy birthday to your daughter Terry!!  May she have a lovely day with many more to come!


----------



## Barbara L

I'm telling you, you all have got to start entering sweepstakes!  James doesn't know it yet, but last night I won him $50 in Taco Bell's Baja Blast Fuel Up for Free sweepstakes, and just now I won the same thing for myself.  You're allowed 10 prizes per household, so I will keep trying.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, Barbara, that's great............


----------



## expatgirl

my daughter who is graduating from college this year and wants to go on to law school has earned a fellowship for the next 2 years.....lots of folks applied for this job and I think that she got it 'cause she's got a big mouth.....she and her significant other competed quite well in international debates and she's been working in the California Women's Prisons system for the last 3 years.....she is known for her work in prison reform.....she'll never make $ that is for sure.......she will work pro bono for women in prison...I know her too well...well, after the two years she plans to go to law school


----------



## Barbara L

That's great expat!  I know how proud you are of her!  Keep us updated on how things go.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Expat, ya did a great job with that kid Congratulations to you both.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

> I'm telling you, you all have got to start entering sweepstakes! James doesn't know it yet, but last night I won him $50 in Taco Bell's Baja Blast Fuel Up for Free sweepstakes, and just now I won the same thing for myself. You're allowed 10 prizes per household, so I will keep trying.


I hope your luck continues!! 



expatgirl said:


> my daughter who is graduating from college this year and wants to go on to law school has earned a fellowship for the next 2 years.....lots of folks applied for this job and I think that she got it 'cause she's got a big mouth.....she and her significant other competed quite well in international debates and she's been working in the California Women's Prisons system for the last 3 years.....she is known for her work in prison reform.....she'll never make $ that is for sure.......she will work pro bono for women in prison...I know her too well...well, after the two years she plans to go to law school


 
That's great! There is nothing wrong with having a big mouth Good for her!!


----------



## expatgirl

thanks, y'all, but you should try being her mother and winning an argument---it ain't happening---you have to pull the "I am the Mommy card" to get your way......hahaha


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> thanks, y'all, but you should try being her mother and winning an argument---it ain't happening---you have to pull the "I am the Mommy card" to get your way......hahaha


Then she should be an excellent lawyer!  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

oh, I wouldn't want to face her on the other side of the court----that's for sure....she goes for the jugular.....goodness where does she get that from???????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

expatgirl said:


> my daughter who is graduating from college this year and wants to go on to law school has earned a fellowship for the next 2 years.....lots of folks applied for this job and I think that she got it 'cause she's got a big mouth.....she and her significant other competed quite well in international debates and she's been working in the California Women's Prisons system for the last 3 years.....she is known for her work in prison reform.....she'll never make $ that is for sure.......she will work pro bono for women in prison...I know her too well...well, after the two years she plans to go to law school


Wow! Congrats on this, expat! Besides her "big mouth", she must be _freakin' smart _to get that fellowship!!!! And just think, when she's a lawyer, you can really cut loose cuz she'll be able to get you off in court!


----------



## expatgirl

thanks, Fisher's Mom, I really appreciate that......I'll post a site that shows her and her partner (significant other as well) and their debate progress this past year.you can go to: News Release, News and Events, Claremont McKenna College Kari W.


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, y'all for some reason, the link above ends with --she's and will not work.  If you delete this, it will work.  I will try it one more time below but if the same thing happens, that will work.
News Release, News and Events, Claremont McKenna College


----------



## pdswife

Nice!! Congrats.  You must be very proud!


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> sorry, y'all for some reason, the link above ends with --she's and will not work. If you delete this, it will work. I will try it one more time below but if the same thing happens, that will work.
> News Release, News and Events, Claremont McKenna College


LOL  I didn't notice this second link, but I worked my way around the site and found the article.  I really admire all she has done.  I can give a speech, but debating is not something I could ever do. 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

well, Barbara, you are a computer whiz......sorry for my horrible computer skills....thank god, she didn't inherit that gene.....she however she does have the my la boca muy grande...heeeheeeheee.......yep, she found a really nice guy in the process =---her debate partner....we're looking forward to meeting Charlie at her graduation


----------



## pdswife

YIPPPPPEEEEE!!!!
I finally got a job!!!!   
Three dollar raise from the last job!!
Full time instead of 8 silly hours a week!!
9 miles from home instead of 18!!
Nicer cleaner office!! Quiet with no car noise or paint smells!!!!
Very casual, I can wear jeans and tee-shirts!!

I'll be working with a company that does recruiting for Microsoft.
I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Katie H

Awesome,  Trish.  Looks like   you  scored a  hat  trick.   Congratulations!

But...what  will  you do  for  "casual  Friday?"


----------



## Fisher's Mom

WooHoo, PDS! Full time, a big raise, closer to home AND jeans friendly???? (Do you need an assistant?) I'm so happy for you and it couldn't have happened to a nicer person.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, that's great news indeed, Pdswife!!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## babetoo

tons and tons of congratations. 

babe


----------



## pdswife

Thanks so much!

This really is a good thing.   
I'm so excited!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:


> YIPPPPPEEEEE!!!!
> I finally got a job!!!!
> Three dollar raise from the last job!!
> Full time instead of 8 silly hours a week!!
> 9 miles from home instead of 18!!
> Nicer cleaner office!! Quiet with no car noise or paint smells!!!!
> Very casual, I can wear jeans and tee-shirts!!
> 
> I'll be working with a company that does recruiting for Microsoft.
> I'm pretty excited.


 

THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Stacy.

It'll be a big change but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:


> Thanks Stacy.
> 
> It'll be a big change but I'm looking forward to it!


 

you should!! You will be great and sounds like a nice job. Good luck! I know you will do wonderful!!


----------



## Barbara L

Great news Trish!



Katie E said:


> Awesome, Trish. Looks like you scored a hat trick. Congratulations!
> 
> But...what will you do for "casual Friday?"


They call it "Clothing Optional Day!"  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

lol.. seeing my clothing optional body will surely get me fired!!!

Thanks for the laugh Barbara.


----------



## expatgirl

we had gator's day on fridays at school---jeans and the gator teeshirt were the "de rigour" of the day


----------



## miniman

Well done pds. It sounds very exciting.


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Mini!  I think it will be good for me and for my pocket book!


----------



## Barbara L

Well, this is kind of a combination vent/celebration!  Since we're not out any money, I'll go with celebration.

I was a Secret Shopper for the movie theater we went to the most.  I paid $50 a year, and in exchange got 8 movie tickets and 4 $10 gift certificates for concessions (2 tickets and 1 certificate each quarter).  Once every quarter I was to see a movie, order a medium drink and medium popcorn (I could change the order afterwards, and always did), and fill out a short report online.  I was supposed to report whether the concessions person offered to upsize the drink and popcorn order, whether management was visible on the floor, if the volume and picture quality were good, etc.  It was easy and fun.  

Well, Consolidated Theater Group just sold out to Regal Cinemas, effective May 1st.  Because of that, the Secret Shopper program is no longer in effect.  Fortunately, they will still honor the tickets we had.  Also (here's the celebration part of it), since I had paid for the year, they sent the rest of the tickets and gift certificates that were owed me.  They also (accidentally, or just being nice?--Who knows, maybe because I emailed the director of the program and told her, truthfully, that I had enjoyed the program and that she was always very helpful when I had questions or problems?) sent an extra set.  I already have 4 movie tickets that I won in a sweepstakes, so we now have 12 movie passes and $40 worth of gift certificates.  Yay!  We love movies!  We call them mini-vacations.

One of the things I loved about the program was that with the certificates we could go to the movies at night with the grown-ups!  I love kids, but sometimes if you go during the matinee times, it can get pretty loud.  

There is a possibility that the new theater group has a program similar to that one.  I hope so, and if they do, I hope I can do it for them too.

Barbara
P.S.  Guess where we're going tonight?!  LOL


----------



## babetoo

my goodness , u are lucky barbara. has james heard on last job yet?


babe


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> my goodness , u are lucky barbara. has james heard on last job yet?
> 
> 
> babe


Not yet babe.  They said he might not hear anything until he is finished with the program (end of June).  Thanks for asking.  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

GOT THE JOB!!!
I gave 2 weeks notice at the storage facility. He told me that if I EVER needed a job and there is an opening, he will hire me back in a second!! I wish I liked the job better, but, I just don't.
This one is the graphics that I love to do and the hours, monday-Thursday 6:30 -5!! WOOHOO, I love those hours. Had them at BIL sign company and it's great. I have a day to do what I need at places that aren't open on the weekend then, the whole weekend!!!
I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Awesome, Stacy.  Nothing like having a 3-day weekend all the time.  Congratulations!!!   Yeah, Stacy!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Thank you!! I just can't tell you how much I can't wait!! LOL


----------



## pdswife

WONDERFUL!!!!!!

I'm happy for you!!!!  And Fridays off!!  Great bonus!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:


> WONDERFUL!!!!!!
> 
> I'm happy for you!!!! And Fridays off!! Great bonus!!!!


YES!! I love it, dh hates it jealous hehe


----------



## pdswife

oh well....lol.. I say let em suffer!   lol


----------



## LPBeier

Stacey, I am so happy for you!


----------



## kadesma

Stacy,
I'm so happy for you..You deserve this and I know how much you will give to your new employer..They have know idea how great you will be for them..Way to go girl Enjoy...
cj


----------



## miniman

Well done Texaasgirl. Great news.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> oh well....lol.. I say let em suffer!   lol


So glad to see you've gotten a full time job..Your bosses have a big surprise coming.They have really gotten a winner in you..Good luck..
cj


----------



## suziquzie

congrats Stacy I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## texasgirl

Thank you!! This is going to be the longest 2 weeks!!!!LOL


----------



## Barbara L

That's great Stacy!

I just gave notice also. I said I will stay as long as they need me while they look for someone else. I will, but truthfully I hope that when she does the schedule for next week (and all the weeks afterwards) I'm not on it. I love my job and the people I work with, and I really love the kids I work with. However I have felt a calling in the last 3 weeks to do something else. First about the job I'm leaving, then more about that.

I work 19 miles from home, 1.5 to 2 hours a day, just 4 days a week. I work late afternoons, after school hours. It is hard spending so much on gas for so few hours, and being at that time of day really seems to kill the day. Because of my weird sleeping habits, I end up getting nothing much done before work, and when I get home it is time to fix supper.

Okay, why I made the decision. About 3 Sundays ago, toward the end of the church service I had a flash of a thought that came seemingly from out of left field. It was so fast it was barely a complete thought, but that flash of a thought was, "Quit your job and work on your book." I couldn't do anything based just on that, so I kept looking for confirmation. 

I really feel good about making the decision. I plan to make my full-time job working on my book, sewing, ebay, and sweepstaking. Yes, I know that sounds weird, and I may change directions again someday, but for now this is the direction I feel I should be going. 

Before I started the job I am now getting ready to leave, I was at home all day and never got anything done (depression). I never seemed to find the time to write. Last Tuesday my boss called and said that there was a schedule change and they didn't need me. Well, I got a ton of writing done that day. It was kind of like I was being shown that I always did have the time, but I was filling it with stupid stuff. Tuesday I felt like I had been handed a few extra hours.

I mentioned sweepstaking as part of my schedule, which reminds me, James won a cute set of two cups (no handles) with leather sleeves on them that say International Delights on them, two spoons, and two cute wood coasters today.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

Barbara L said:


> That's great Stacy!
> 
> I just gave notice also. I said I will stay as long as they need me while they look for someone else. I will, but truthfully I hope that when she does the schedule for next week (and all the weeks afterwards) I'm not on it. I love my job and the people I work with, and I really love the kids I work with. However I have felt a calling in the last 3 weeks to do something else. First about the job I'm leaving, then more about that.
> 
> I work 19 miles from home, 1.5 to 2 hours a day, just 4 days a week. I work late afternoons, after school hours. It is hard spending so much on gas for so few hours, and being at that time of day really seems to kill the day. Because of my weird sleeping habits, I end up getting nothing much done before work, and when I get home it is time to fix supper.
> 
> Okay, why I made the decision. About 3 Sundays ago, toward the end of the church service I had a flash of a thought that came seemingly from out of left field. It was so fast it was barely a complete thought, but that flash of a thought was, "Quit your job and work on your book." I couldn't do anything based just on that, so I kept looking for confirmation.
> 
> I really feel good about making the decision. I plan to make my full-time job working on my book, sewing, ebay, and sweepstaking. Yes, I know that sounds weird, and I may change directions again someday, but for now this is the direction I feel I should be going.
> 
> Before I started the job I am now getting ready to leave, I was at home all day and never got anything done (depression). I never seemed to find the time to write. Last Tuesday my boss called and said that there was a schedule change and they didn't need me. Well, I got a ton of writing done that day. It was kind of like I was being shown that I always did have the time, but I was filling it with stupid stuff. Tuesday I felt like I had been handed a few extra hours.
> 
> I mentioned sweepstaking as part of my schedule, which reminds me, James won a cute set of two cups (no handles) with leather sleeves on them that say International Delights on them, two spoons, and two cute wood coasters today.
> 
> Barbara


 
how will this work out budget wise. james is still waiting to hear on job, right. is he working while waiting.

babe 
if this is to nosey tell me to back off.


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> how will this work out budget wise. james is still waiting to hear on job, right. is he working while waiting.
> 
> babe
> if this is to nosey tell me to back off.


We couldn 't afford to do it at any other point in our life.  We have enough money now to get us through until James gets a good job.  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

Barbara L said:


> We couldn 't afford to do it at any other point in our life. We have enough money now to get us through until James gets a good job.
> 
> Barbara


 

then my dear more power to you. write a best seller.


babe


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks babe!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

DW dropped her phone in town today - we got a call from the management company to say they had it and my eldest went off to retrieve it for her. Met her in town and they sorted it together.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm glad she got it back miniman.  My best friend wasn't so lucky when she dropped hers.  She accidentally flushed hers down a fast food restaurant's toilet!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

a knock on the door from a florist. he had plants for me in a cute basket from my daughter. 

she is recovering once again from another foot surgery. she lives about an hour away and it is not really safe for her to drive that far. i would love to see her and morgan but i totally understand. 

this is her third surgery in a year and a half. she is sick of pain, and crutchs.


babe sure made me smile.opps. meant to put in smile thread. silly me


----------



## Alix

OK, I need to brag a bit or my buttons are going to burst. 

My kids have had a spectacular year of achievements. I just got back from watching my youngest perform in her school's talent show. I was so proud of her I actually teared up a bit. They had her close the show because it was so good. She modified a tap number that she'd done with her class and did it as a solo. Its in 7/8 time and really hard (not that most folks realize that but its part of why I'm so proud) and she just kicked BUTT. OK, so here goes my list of proud parent moments.

Madeleine:

5 medals in dance competition. 2 silver in group, 1 gold in group and 2 golds in duet.
Made it to City finals in Ball this year, but didn't take any medals. Still, she played like a professional. She was truly amazing out there, pitching, catching freaky line drives and hitting like a demon.
Performed in her recital and made me cry
Tomorrow she is getting the top academic award for her school and I'm trying like heck not to give it away to her. I'm so proud of her! 

Mostly what I am proud of though is what another parent said to me about her today. This parent has had some trouble with her daughter at the school and is actually moving her daughter to another school as a result. What she said to me is that Madeleine is so generous and caring and has really been so wonderful to her daughter through all the crap going on. She told me what a sweet, loving and kind person my daughter is. Could you ask for more as a parent?

Well I need to go on. That was only my youngest. 

Bugs has had a pretty fine year too. In spite of being injured early in her ball season (very badly! She's only been back to playing for a couple of weeks and needs her ankly brace to play) she is playing really well. Her on base average is 100%. Her team is going to represent Edmonton in the Provincial tournament in a couple of weeks and we anticipate that they will be one of two teams representing Alberta at the Western finals in Vancouver in August. 
Kate missed all her dance competitions because of her injury, but performed all three nights of recital WITHOUT her ankle brace. And do you know, I really didn't hear many complaints about her being injured even though I know it was hard to sit and watch everyone dance and play ball without her. 
And finally, she received an academic award for having an overall average in all core subjects over 90%. Its called the Principal's award. Considering some of the academic work I've seen her doing this year I am so proud. (Must be her fathers DNA! I was too busy "socializing" to get that kind of average.)

OK, thanks for letting me brag about my kiddos. I'm just so proud of them I could bust. And now, back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## LT72884

Alix said:


> OK, we have a Venting thread, and heaven knows we all need that from time to time.
> 
> This one is to share the fabulous moments in our lives, or the little triumphs and joys that we just can't keep in.
> 
> Mine is from yesterday. My Great Aunt turned 100 years old. That in itself is pretty amazing, but the coolest bit of it is that she is still as sharp mentally as you could want to be. She has a better memory than I do, she keeps up with current events and world affairs and is just the sweetest lady you'd want to meet. She got a great party yesterday too. She got certificates of congratulations from the leaders of all three levels of government, AND a certificate from the Queen too. She even got recognized in a little clip on the news.
> 
> In chatting with her yesterday she mentioned that shes gone from horse and buggy to today. Pretty neat. And still able to remember it all and tell us about it.



is she still alive today??


----------



## Alix

Yep, she is now 101 and will be 102 in November. The body is frail but the mind is still sharp.


----------



## miniman

That is wonderful Alix - superstar children.


----------



## texasgirl

Geez Alix, make the rest of us look bad why don't you!!LOL, JUST JOKING!!
YAY KIDDOS!!! Good for them!!


----------



## Alix

I know texasgirl. I shouldn't really say anything but I'm just bustin'! They would make me proud no matter what but they really outdid themselves.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't it wonderful being a parent, Alix???? You must be on top of the world with them both doing so fantastically! (Although if you managed to post some pics of your girls, we could oooh and ahhh even louder. hint, hint)

My kids are making me proud right now, too. My second son Nick just got a mortgage for his first house! He had saved enough money to make a really big down payment so he was able to get a mortgage even though he has very little credit established. I'm so happy for him. And my 18 year old son Sebastian just got his drivers license today! He passed the test with flying colors. And my little Fish lost his other front tooth. (That makes 5!) Oh, and yesterday was my 36th anniversary. So I'm smiling all over - life is good!


----------



## kadesma

Alix,
Give all the girls a big hug and give you and Ken super big hugs for doing such a wonderful job.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Fisher's Mom said:


> Isn't it wonderful being a parent, Alix???? You must be on top of the world with them both doing so fantastically! (Although if you managed to post some pics of your girls, we could oooh and ahhh even louder. hint, hint)
> 
> My kids are making me proud right now, too. My second son Nick just got a mortgage for his first house! He had saved enough money to make a really big down payment so he was able to get a mortgage even though he has very little credit established. I'm so happy for him. And my 18 year old son Sebastian just got his drivers license today! He passed the test with flying colors. And my little Fish lost his other front tooth. (That makes 5!) Oh, and yesterday was my 36th anniversary. So I'm smiling all over - life is good!


Happy Anniversary Terry,
you have plenty to be proud of..And I know all the work it takes.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Alix said:


> I know texasgirl. I shouldn't really say anything but I'm just bustin'! They would make me proud no matter what but they really outdid themselves.


 
Of course you should say something, scream it to the world woman!!




			
				Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Isn't it wonderful being a parent, Alix???? You must be on top of the world with them both doing so fantastically! (Although if you managed to post some pics of your girls, we could oooh and ahhh even louder. hint, hint)
> 
> My kids are making me proud right now, too. My second son Nick just got a mortgage for his first house! He had saved enough money to make a really big down payment so he was able to get a mortgage even though he has very little credit established. I'm so happy for him. And my 18 year old son Sebastian just got his drivers license today! He passed the test with flying colors. And my little Fish lost his other front tooth. (That makes 5!) Oh, and yesterday was my 36th anniversary. So I'm smiling all over - life is good!


 
that is GREAT!! and congrats on the anniversary!!


----------



## Loprraine

Alix, no wonder you are so proud of them.  What a great year!


----------



## Alix

Fisher's Mom said:


> Isn't it wonderful being a parent, Alix???? You must be on top of the world with them both doing so fantastically! (Although if you managed to post some pics of your girls, we could oooh and ahhh even louder. hint, hint)




Done Fisher's Mom. I put them in an Album on my Profile. Hope they show up.



Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh, and yesterday was my 36th anniversary. So I'm smiling all over - life is good!



Congratulations! Holy cow 36 years! WELL DONE!


----------



## suziquzie

This is a little "off" for a smile...
We took our soda cans in to recycle after 3 years...... 17 bucks at 75 cents a lb. 
It's the LACK of $$ we got that made me smile, because it means DH is actually drinking a ton less soda!!!!
Last time we took them it was also about 3 years worth, the price was 50 cents a lb and we got $40.


----------



## Alix

Yay suzi! Thats good news! Glad to see your DH is making healthier choices. 

Our recycling fees are different, its 5 cents per can. I wonder which way works out to more $?


----------



## pot clanger

Very cool _ I just had a lot of my questions answered... wondering about fisher'smom (duh - I knew she was a mom - a mom of FISHER, even!) but ther's always more to the story...  I'm a mom of four-leggers only, but can imagine what it must feel like to see your kid blossom, to shine, to feel good about themselves, to take another step UP... blessings to you and yours!


----------



## suziquzie

THE NEW LAWN TRACTOR GETS HERE SATURDAY!!!!
WOO HOO!!!!!
We have been mowing 5 acres with a push mower for the last 2 years, since the other broke. We haven't been able to fix it. Albeit  it's a very NICE, self propelled pushmower, it takes 3 days to mow the lawn, and I am the primary caregiver to our yard. I don't mind, it's exersise and a tan.... and I can't hear the kids fight.  Just takes alot out of a week!!! 
It also has a snowblower and a tank attachment, so we can do fertilizer and bug stuff more easily.
The "new" one (used but new to us!) is being given to us as a gift. A friend of the family stores cars and parts in our pole barn and seems to think he doesn't pay us enough. He is undergoing cancer treatment right now, and I can't think of a single thing nice enough to do for him. 
DH says I don't have to mow the lawn anymore...... bonehead.


----------



## Saphellae

That's great Suzi!  It's always nice when something is made a little easier.


----------



## TanyaK

My mom's operation this morning went well - in a stable condition in ICU (they're putting her in an induced coma for 2 days)  - still waiting for the doctor to call my dad (apparently he's still operating) but it looks positive ! Looks like our prayers has been answered !


----------



## Fisher's Mom

TanyaK said:


> My mom's operation this morning went well - in a stable condition in ICU (they're putting her in an induced coma for 2 days)  - still waiting for the doctor to call my dad (apparently he's still operating) but it looks positive ! Looks like our prayers has been answered !


Oh Tanya, I'm so relieved to hear she came through the surgery OK. Please be sure and post an update when ya'll hear from the doctor. You must be worn out after this week and I'll bet you didn't sleep much last night. I hope all the news is good and you will have a long, restful sleep tonight.


----------



## TanyaK

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh Tanya, I'm so relieved to hear she came through the surgery OK. Please be sure and post an update when ya'll hear from the doctor. You must be worn out after this week and I'll bet you didn't sleep much last night. I hope all the news is good and you will have a long, restful sleep tonight.




Thanks Fisher's Mom ! Yep - it's been an exhausting week !


----------



## babetoo

glad to hear , that for now anyway, things are going well. be sure you get some rest.

babe


----------



## Katie H

I'm celebrating...a little.  There was still some customer work in the shop that Buck didn't finish, so I'm finishing it.  I've been working on staining/finishing 4 dining room chairs and, so far, things have been going pretty well.  It's tedious, dusty/dirty work, but I think I'm doing okay.  I've been uttering a prayer under my breath for Buck to guide me as I work.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Katie E said:


> I'm celebrating...a little.  There was still some customer work in the shop that Buck didn't finish, so I'm finishing it.  I've been working on staining/finishing 4 dining room chairs and, so far, things have been going pretty well.  It's tedious, dusty/dirty work, but I think I'm doing okay.  I've been uttering a prayer under my breath for Buck to guide me as I work.


That's amazing, Katie. I suppose you have helped Buck in the shop many times over the years but is this the first time you've been at the helm on a customer's woodworking job? It _is_ tedious and dirty work. I applaud you for being the wonderful mate you always were to Buck - to the end and beyond. I'm sure the chairs will be beautiful.


----------



## texasgirl

Aww Katie. I'm sure Buck is holding and guiding your hands. Lots of love to you!!


----------



## babetoo

good for you kate,

my daughter and two granddaughters came from hemet calif. to celebrate her b'day and mine. 

we had champague and strawberries and peaches with a fruit dip. she picked up del. sandwiches from subway for our lunch. we also had cake and ice cream. 

much  good conversation and lots of laughs. i am really a lucky woman to have such sweet kids and grandkids.

babe


----------



## kadesma

TanyaK said:


> My mom's operation this morning went well - in a stable condition in ICU (they're putting her in an induced coma for 2 days)  - still waiting for the doctor to call my dad (apparently he's still operating) but it looks positive ! Looks like our prayers has been answered !


Tanyak
I'm so happy you got good news,The waiting is always so hard...You all have been in my thoughts and payers.  Let us know how she is doing,
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie

Katie you bring tears to my eyes,
I know he is with you, guiding you, appreciating your very existence. 
I'm so bad with expressing myself, can't tell you how my heart breaks for you (and most everyone). TJ is my Buck, best friend, world, everything. 
I celebrate having someone like that!


----------



## expatgirl

Sorry I've missed this thread for awhile but wanted to catch up on everyone's news... so in celebration I wanted to send these smilies....
TO:

Trish:  congrats on your new job...it's been a few weeks so you're probably just easing into it.....just think what your gas bill would be now!!!

Stacy:  congrats on your new job, too, hope that you are really liking it and good luck, my dear

Barbara:  sometimes it takes that "flash of lightning" to spark us into action......is it possible to ask what kind of a book you are writing????  One day you'll have to write an autobiography if you aren't already.......

Miniman: glad your daughter got her cellphone back......be gad she got it back......back when cell phones first came out one of our company's wives dropped her company issued cell phones to be used only for emergencies in the pool and ended up compensating the company nearly $400......

Alix:  congrats on your daughter's achievements.....I know you must have been very proud of them and hope that your youngest is running with the best of them now

Terry:  Happy Late Anniversary!!!  Wow 36! We're going on 34!  

SQ:  new lawn mower and all for you.......what a lucky girl......I used to do the lawn work at my house, and only had a front and backyard to do in the Houston swamp, heat and humidity...I can't even fathom 5 acres......enjoy 

Babestoo:  that must have been a really nice birthday with your daughter and granddaughters.......they are learning far more than you realize about touching base with all generations

Kadesma:  doing a jig in the store in the middle of the afternoon?  Surely you haven't  been hitting the wine aisle?  Jest kidding.........I'm so excited for you to be going on your first trip....you will have such a great time..........and Mexico is such a nice destination........let us know how it goes

Katie:  of course you're doing a great job on those dining chairs......wished you lived closer to me.......I have a set for you to do, too.....glad to hear that you're keeping busy..


For myself, back in KZ........the weather is beautiful and I'm missing most of it cause I'm jetlagged.......oh, well, will be better in a few weeks.....hahaha!!!  Hope that this has caught me up on everyone since the last time that I posted.........


----------



## quicksilver

Katie, they say one's sense of smell is the most prominent. So I'm sure you are getting a happy dose of memory therapy. Good for you.
Glad to hear you are up for it. 
​


----------



## Alix

My personal little celebration is that I don't work today and can be with my girls all day long.


----------



## expatgirl

that's great.......Alix......enjoy them while you can........they won't be around for long.........at least in people years........


----------



## suziquzie

My mom will be here in a couple hours to take ALL 3 of my kids for a couple days!!!
She usually only takes the boys, Lego girl is a mommy's girl and would get upset in the past. 
But lately when the boys go she gets upset that she was left behind, so we're giving it a whirl tonight! 
DH works nights, sleeps all morning til 1pm or so. 
I have NO clue what to do with all that time alone! 
I'll probably clean out the junk room.....


----------



## GrantsKat

NO kids and your gonna CLEAN!!!!shame on you!!!!
You have some time to yourself, do something you wouldnt normally be able to do
OR do something that I wouldnt normally be able to do and somehow I'll pay ya back, haha
ENJOY!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

I figure cleaning the junk room is something I cant usually do because I get "help" and it ends up a zoo. I haven't done it yet so thats GOTTA be something unusual!!!  
I might go ride my bike if its not too hot.


----------



## GrantsKat

Oh I know that kind of "help" real well..."Mommy I wanna help!" and before I know it theres more junk out then when I originally started!!I was teasing ya, I would do the same thing, in fact my hubby always yells at me, he thinks I should take a bath or a nap or something along those lines. In the end theres always something that needs to be done.
Whatever you do, have fun...I'll just be sitting here listening to my kids screaming as they run around the house


----------



## suziquzie

I have 1 hour. No more screaming. YAY!
DH says I should come downstairs and nap. 
I dont think so!!!! That's totally wasted QUIET!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

I AGREE!


----------



## LPBeier

I had to work later than usual yesterday and didn't get home until almost 10. I was thinking in my head all the things I had to do....make the border's lunch and coffee for today, fold and put away the three loads of laundry SIL did for me, write up my list for today's work and get out the food and utensils I needed to take, etc.

My little celebration? DD and SIL folded the laundry, did coffee and lunch and DD even did the list up for me (she has been helping in my business for a few years now) and SIL filled my basket with everything that wasn't refrigerated! They also went to the store and bought some groceries..... with their own money!!!!!

What a happy change from the day before.


----------



## suziquzie

Did you have a talk or did they have an epiphany on thier own?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, we were trying to meet with them but didn't get a chance, though they knew I was upset.  Mostly it was an epiphany!


----------



## suziquzie

hey dont look a gift horse in the mouth!!
(or really any horse for that matter.....)


----------



## LPBeier

I am not!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

My naughty son Nick showed up last night to help for a couple of days with the renovation of the guest house and announced he is getting married! He and his SO have been living together for 6 years, but it was still a big surprise. It will be the first of my children to get married. If any of you have advice on how to be a good MIL, I think I'm going to need help.


----------



## suziquzie

I think you need no advice Terry, you will be just perfect! 
Congrats!


----------



## TanyaK

Wow Terrry - a wedding is always exciting news ! I agree with Suziquzie that you'll be a great MIL ! My sister who's son got engaged a couple of months ago always says the hardest thing is the fine line between not interfering but giving advice when needed (they're only 23) She's fortunate in that she gets along very well with her future DIL ! 
Congratulations !


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> I had to work later than usual yesterday and didn't get home until almost 10. I was thinking in my head all the things I had to do....make the border's lunch and coffee for today, fold and put away the three loads of laundry SIL did for me, write up my list for today's work and get out the food and utensils I needed to take, etc.
> 
> My little celebration? DD and SIL folded the laundry, did coffee and lunch and DD even did the list up for me (she has been helping in my business for a few years now) and SIL filled my basket with everything that wasn't refrigerated! They also went to the store and bought some groceries..... with their own money!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo, LP.......they must have heard Momma Vesuvius rumbling in the distance.........you need to rumble more..........  they sound like very wise offspring  indeed.......


----------



## miniman

Congratulations. As one on the recieving end of a great mother in law, my advice is to be yourself and let DIL be herself. It won't be too difficult if they have been together for 6 years.


----------



## Loprraine

We decided to get married last Thursday.  Done deal.


----------



## expatgirl

Congratulations, indeed, Loprraine............best wishes for a long and happy life together...........!!!


----------



## kadesma

Loprraine said:


> We decided to get married last Thursday.  Done deal.


You little minx I'm so happy for you. The very best of everything to you both...May your time together be full of love, laughter, sweetness and just a little vinegar...

kadesma


----------



## Alix

YAY Lorraine!! Congratulations!


----------



## Loprraine

Thanks.  It was very small, just us, the witnesses, and the Sheriff. But, a great time.


----------



## Katie H

Fisher's Mom said:


> If any of you have advice on how to be a good MIL, I think I'm going to need help.



I'm a MIL times 5.  The only advice I can offer...just love them.  Has worked for me.


----------



## LPBeier

Loprraine said:


> We decided to get married last Thursday. Done deal.


 
YESS!!!!! Best way to go!  We did it (24 hours notice), DD did it (19 hours notice).  I am really happy for you both!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Loprraine - I just read this wonderful news! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. I think small intimate weddings are lovely. (Did ya'll happen to take a picture or 2?) Oh, and where will ya'll end up living?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks for the advice and good wishes on my new role as MIL. Angel and I haven't always seen eye-to-eye, but I definitely want them to have a very long and very happy marriage. She did tell me she wants me to make her wedding dress, which I am thrilled to do, and we are going to hit the fabric shops next week looking for the perfect fabric.


----------



## expatgirl

ah, that's a tribute to your sewing skills, FM,........my daughter had her grandmother make her dress and it was absolutely beautiful........there's nothing that Grandma Jenny can't sew up.......she can also quilt, too and  embroider....such talent..............


----------



## Katie H

Fisher's Mom said:


> She did tell me she wants me to make her wedding dress, which I am thrilled to do, and we are going to hit the fabric shops next week looking for the perfect fabric.



What a treat, Terry!  For many years I designed and made wedding gowns.  It was always such a joy to send a bride along with her beautiful gown.  I haven't made one in a long time and would love to accompany you on your visits to the fabric shops.  That part was always so much fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh gosh, that would be so much fun if you could shop with us, Katie! Wouldn't we have a blast? I feel like a kid in a candy store when I go to a big fabric store!

It really _is_ a treat for me. I love making wedding dresses and baby clothes and prom dresses - all the happy occasions. But wedding dresses are especially delicious to sew because that really is the only time I get to sew with all those sumptuous silks and laces and velvets and organzas. I just finished making a wedding gown and bridesmaid and flower girl dresses for a good friend's daughter so I'm primed for this.


----------



## LPBeier

The end to our car nightmare is (almost) over!!!!! We are just waiting for the finance department to give the final okay (their H/O closed 5 minutes before they tried to submit our application, so we have to wait until Monday. But I feel at peace with whatever happens. There shouldn't be a problem, but I don't want to jinx it by saying it is a done deal. I even drove four blocks with my bad leg. It is high enough, and roomy enough (a Mazda 5). This is cause for celebration.....as long as it doesn't involve money because now we have a car loan!


----------



## LPBeier

Fisher's Mom said:


> It really _is_ a treat for me. I love making wedding dresses and baby clothes and prom dresses - all the happy occasions. But wedding dresses are especially delicious to sew because that really is the only time I get to sew with all those sumptuous silks and laces and velvets and organzas. I just finished making a wedding gown and bridesmaid and flower girl dresses for a good friend's daughter so I'm primed for this.


 
I am so happy for you Terry!!! I wish I could sew again but if I get my quilt finished I will be happy.  When DH and I were going to have a wedding (instead we eloped), I was going to sew my own dress.  It was going to be a very very pale mauve and white and required combining 3 patterns!!!


----------



## Katie H

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh gosh, that would be so much fun if you could shop with us, Katie! Wouldn't we have a blast? I feel like a kid in a candy store when I go to a big fabric store!



Shopping for wonderful fabrics is so much fun.  When Buck and I lived in suburban Washington, DC, I loved going to G Street Fabrics.  They had fabrics from all over the world and shopping for wedding gown fabric was like a dream.  Some of the fabrics were about $400/yard.  Yes, I said $400 per yard, but they were exquisite silks hand embroidered and encrusted with pearls and crystals.  So beautiful, they were beyond description.

I really had to cut carefully when I was working with such costly fabric.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie E said:


> Shopping for wonderful fabrics is so much fun. When Buck and I lived in suburban Washington, DC, I loved going to G Street Fabrics. They had fabrics from all over the world and shopping for wedding gown fabric was like a dream. Some of the fabrics were about $400/yard. Yes, I said $400 per yard, but they were exquisite silks hand embroidered and encrusted with pearls and crystals. So beautiful, they were beyond description.
> 
> I really had to cut carefully when I was working with such costly fabric.


 
I know what you mean, Katie. One time I was making a friend's grad dress. The dress itself was a black jacquard satin which was expensive enough, but the little jacket/shall was out of a black jacquard lace material which cost $150.00 and the edging cost another $100.00 (this was back in 1977). I sewed it with tissue paper and a ballpoint sewing machine needle and prayed on every stitch that it wouldn't catch and that I wouldn't make a mistake! She looked absolutely stunning when it was all done and I have to admit I loved the challenge.


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> The end to our car nightmare is (almost) over!!!!! We are just waiting for the finance department to give the final okay (their H/O closed 5 minutes before they tried to submit our application, so we have to wait until Monday. But I feel at peace with whatever happens. There shouldn't be a problem, but I don't want to jinx it by saying it is a done deal. I even drove four blocks with my bad leg. It is high enough, and roomy enough (a Mazda 5). This is cause for celebration.....as long as it doesn't involve money because now we have a car loan!


 
Your getting a mazda 5? Changed your mind about a van?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, the 5 is classified as a "microvan", can seat six fairly comfortly and the seats fold up to give a lot of cargo space. It gets far better gas mileage than the average van and we are getting a really good deal on it. Oh, and the best thing is I can actually get in and out easier than a van and it will be as good as a van for me for long distance comfort.


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> Well, the 5 is classified as a "microvan", can seat six fairly comfortly and the seats fold up to give a lot of cargo space. It gets far better gas mileage than the average van and we are getting a really good deal on it. Oh, and the best thing is I can actually get in and out easier than a van and it will be as good as a van for me for long distance comfort.


 

Well good. As long as your able to get in and out and be comfortable, that's all that matters.


----------



## miniman

Wowee we have a big celebration - at least it is to us. We had school prize giving tonight and my eldest son - who has had a lot of problems in his schooling (he is on the edge of the autistic spectrum) and really has difficulty relating to others of his age. There have been a lot of issues this year - especially him losing his temper over a comment and hurting someone. 

Well tonight he got the middle school head teachers award for progress. The citatation included the improvement in his self control. This was so exciting (tear making) especially as about six weeks ago , we had a letter saying he could face suspension or exclusion.

Join with me in three cheers and a great round of applause for him.


----------



## expatgirl

sounds like a nice school...........miniman.................glad he's going there.......congrats on his awards................we just take each step forward.............and keep on moving..................


----------



## babetoo

cheers are certainly in order. congrats.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

WooHoo! I'm so happy for your boy, miniman. That's quite an accomplishment and definitely cause for celebration! Is he really proud of himself, too?


----------



## pdswife

I love to hear good things about kids!

Congrats Miniman!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

He SHOULD be proud of himself. This also may show him that doing good, means that good things happen, instead of the bad. I have a nephew that is autistic. As with your son probably is, it is not in your face noticable at all. It's when you talk to them and see that they are a little slow, and get angry easily. A lot of people sees these kids as brats and not disiplined and that is so wrong! They just have a hard time adjusting to situations like unchallenged kids do because they don't understand.
Good for your boy miniman! You should be proud and brag! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Congrats Miniman, that is wonderful news.


----------



## suziquzie

Yay mini-miniman!!!!!! 
Sounds like he's really getting some good help where he needs. Congrats to his school  too for recognizing a special situation and dealing with it appropriately.


----------



## Katie H

After weeks of staying away from the keyboard, I finally wrote a 1,500-word column today.  Forced myself actually.  Went better than I'd anticipated.  In the past, the words just fell off my fingers.  Today I had to really work at it, but I got the piece written and I am very pleased with it.

Writing is one of the things I take great pleasure in and I would love to get the "feeling" back again.  It would give me a way to occupy my hours.  Maybe I'll give a stab at another one tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

good for you katie. it will come back. just takes awhile .

babe


----------



## texasgirl

Katie, love, good for you!! It will all come back just as easy as it use to!


----------



## kadesma

Katie,
those words are still there, just waiting for you to heal more. They will come out as you feel the warmth that is there surrounding you. Chin up girl, you are stronger than you realize.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

We just drove home in our new vehicle.....not it is not the Mazda 5, but a much smaller but still workable Chevy Aveo hatchback!!!!  It is not blue or green like we wanted, but white, just like most of our past vehicles have been.  I can get in and out myself and once I adjust all the many parts of the seat I know I will be able to ride comfortably.  We love it, it is ours....no help from any family member or other co-signer, it is a new 2008 and we are really happy!  If that isn't reason to celebrate I don't know what is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniman

Great news Laurie.


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> We just drove home in our new vehicle.....not it is not the Mazda 5, but a much smaller but still workable Chevy Aveo hatchback!!!! It is not blue or green like we wanted, but white, just like most of our past vehicles have been. I can get in and out myself and once I adjust all the many parts of the seat I know I will be able to ride comfortably. We love it, it is ours....no help from any family member or other co-signer, it is a new 2008 and we are really happy! If that isn't reason to celebrate I don't know what is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
big time congrats. in order. good for you on no help, doesn't it feel good. you don't need help from people that dictate terms that don't fit your wants. 

babe


----------



## Dina

My dear Christopher is doing good in school today.  Went over for lunch to check on him and he said he'd like to eat with his friend (a little gal sitting in front of him).  Yey!  He's getting used to his kindergarten routine!  Thank goodness!  Oh, and I'm NOT crying anymore!  I did all that last night...

My 14 year old son was up late doing homework, reading his novel for a test Thursday and organizing...yep, ORGANIZING his binders!  I am so proud of him that he's decided to be self-directed.  He told his sister this year (9th grade) was what counts!  I'm so happy and grateful for this!


----------



## kadesma

Dina said:


> My dear Christopher is doing good in school today.  Went over for lunch to check on him and he said he'd like to eat with his friend (a little gal sitting in front of him).  Yey!  He's getting used to his kindergarten routine!  Thank goodness!  Oh, and I'm NOT crying anymore!  I did all that last night...
> 
> My 14 year old son was up late doing homework, reading his novel for a test Thursday and organizing...yep, ORGANIZING his binders!  I am so proud of him that he's decided to be self-directed.  He told his sister this year (9th grade) was what counts!  I'm so happy and grateful for this!



 told ya  j/k  That, is wonderful Dina...I'm so happy for you

kades


----------



## Barbara L

Being on vacation, I have been forgetting to enter many sweepstakes. I entered several tonight and just won a $25 gas card. It won't put much of a dent in our gas expenditures lately, but every little bit helps!

Barbara


----------



## Bilby

My neighbour's cat had kittens this morning under my armchair in my lounge room! I was asleep. (This happened last time a cat gave birth in my house too!!) Haven't told the people yet and I won't till I can move them. their kids have been involved in break/enters, so don't really want them in my house!!

Anyway, I call the cat Millie (they haven't named her) and she has four little kittens - two ginger and two tortoiseshell (one more black than mixed).


----------



## kadesma

How sweet. They are just precious...

kades


----------



## Bilby

Just got to move them so that I can protect them from my cats!!


----------



## Lynd

Aww... They are lovely. It's making me want to buy another kitten!


----------



## suziquzie

Aw Bilby they are so cute! My youngest 2 are standing here fawning over them.... and asking where their (the kittens) daddy is.....  

My celebration.... NO JACKHAMMER NEEDED!!!!! 

MY super awesome DH got his drain snake last night and moved the offending piece of PVC the 4 yr old flushed last week, slowing the drains to a crawl just yesterday..  

I'm currently, happily, washing dishes and laundry and flushing every potty.... just 'cause I CAN!!!!


----------



## Bilby

Congrats Suzi!!!

I suspect the daddy may have been one of the ones from her last litter!! This is one of them... (again, they haven't named him but I call him Jazzy - short for Jasper). The two neighbourhood toms are both fluffy ones, and these kittens don't look like they will be.


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah, I'll skip mentioning the realation to them. We'll just say he went to work.....

goofy cats.


----------



## texasgirl

Oldest son is on his way to Louisiana to a job with a construction crew that is rebuilding from Gustav and then to the Texas coast to do the same.


----------



## Bilby

Congratulations!  Hopefully his job news won't be the only good news you post Stacy on that score! _<hint, hint>_


----------



## suziquzie

YAY texasboy1!!!! 
 
hope it works well for him, it sounds like it could be alot of fun.


----------



## pdswife

good for him!  Good for yoU!!!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Oldest son is on his way to Louisiana to a job with a construction crew that is rebuilding from Gustav and then to the Texas coast to do the same.


Great Stacy, that should lift some of the weight off your shoulders..Now to get you going..Let me know what happens..Of course, you know my feeling if he hires you he is wonderful, if not he's a bum
Hugs and good luck
cj


----------



## miniman

That really good Stacy - should help him grow up as well.


----------



## texasgirl

Yes, it's a great opportunity and of course, I will worry endlessly, until he gets back, but, I pray that it will make him look at what has happened down there and realize how bad things can really get and make him appreciat what he has and be a better person.


----------



## smoke king

Talk about celebration!! I just received word, via email, that I am descended from Nigerian royalty-which came as quite a shock to me as I am about as caucasian as I could be!!!

Sadly, these relatives were lost in the tragedy of 9/11** (moment of silence please) But, evidently, me being the only surviving heir, their fortune (and it is *sizable*) is rightfully mine!!!

As soon as Mrs Smoke King goes to bed(_she doesn't trust anyone_!), I'm going to email my bank acct info to the barrister acting on their behalf, so that he will be able to easily transfer the funds into my account. Tomorrow at this time I am going to be rich!!!!

Woo-hoo!!  My ship has finally come in!!!!



**Even though most of you realize this is tongue-in-cheek, for those who may be taking offense at this,let me be very clear that I am poking fun at the sleazy purveyors of these scams-and I am in no way minimizing the WTC tragedy. OK?


----------



## Barbara L

Now that you'll be rich, you'll be sharing the wealth with your fellow DCers, right?    I hate those things.  Most people know them for the scams that they are, but some people do fall for them.  It is especially sad that they use such a tragedy to play on people's emotions.

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

You said a mouthful Barb. The sad thing is, people are still falling for it, and as long as they do, these rotten  will keep doing it.


----------



## Bilby

smoke king said:


> Talk about celebration!! I just received word, via email, that I am descended from Nigerian royalty-which came as quite a shock to me as I am about as caucasian as I could be!!!
> 
> Sadly, these relatives were lost in the tragedy of 9/11** (moment of silence please) But, evidently, me being the only surviving heir, their fortune (and it is *sizable*) is rightfully mine!!!
> 
> As soon as Mrs Smoke King goes to bed(_she doesn't trust anyone_!), I'm going to email my bank acct info to the barrister acting on their behalf, so that he will be able to easily transfer the funds into my account. Tomorrow at this time I am going to be rich!!!!
> 
> Woo-hoo!! My ship has finally come in!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> **Even though most of you realize this is tongue-in-cheek, for those who may be taking offense at this,let me be very clear that I am poking fun at the sleazy purveyors of these scams-and I am in no way minimizing the WTC tragedy. OK?


Wonderfully done, Smoke King!!!


----------



## Dina

Today was my first day at work!  Woohoo!  I started substitute teaching in hopes of getting a full time position next year again in a nearby school.  The wonderful thing is that the two schools I'm shooting for are a 2-minute drive from home.  I'm happy that I have been asked to return tomorrow to sub in another classroom.  Yey!  I love being financially independent.


----------



## Saphellae

Yes Dina, isn't it great!


----------



## roadfix

Dina said:


> The wonderful thing is that the two schools I'm shooting for are a 2-minute drive from home.


....which translates to a 5-minute walk.  
It's nice to find work so close to home.


----------



## suziquzie

This is very small and silly and dumb... but....
my propane tank is full!!!! 
It's been a bad year, we couldn't afford to fill it and had to borrow from my parents, but, things are looking up, AND I CAN COOK AGAIN!!!
LOL, I've been grilling, using the steamer and microwave and electric skillet as much as possible, for fear of running out and not being able to dry laundry.... 
Now I have to work 4 days and can't celebrate the heck outta my kitchen...
bummer. 
But look out on tuesday.... I may end up cooking enough for the whole block!


----------



## kadesma

Suzie, it's not silly, or small or dumb..It's important to you so just hearing your joy makes me smile..Enjoy your cooking marathon...You deserve it.You  go girl.
kades


----------



## pdswife

warmth means happiness...and that's not a small thing.  ENJOY Suzi!


----------



## suziquzie

from one freeze baby to another.... thank you. 
 
oh, that was the other, she loaned us $$ for the heating oil, so, we won't be freezing to death when it's 20 below next week......

And thank you Kades... I wish I could e-mail my cooking to everyone on tuesday!


----------



## expatgirl

congrats, SQ!  you can send food to me anytime and not just on Tuesday as my oven is now out   When my sister lived in Michigan she told me how expensive heating oil was.....Wow!!

I celebrate the fact that everyone I knew in Houston made it thru Ike...........and nearly everyone's power is on though I miss one of my best friend's daily email jokes......she still must be without


----------



## kadesma

suziquzie said:


> from one freeze baby to another.... thank you.
> 
> oh, that was the other, she loaned us $$ for the heating oil, so, we won't be freezing to death when it's 20 below next week......
> 
> And thank you Kades... I wish I could e-mail my cooking to everyone on tuesday!


WSell just give us a run down on what you fix and we can  imagine..
kades


----------



## Bilby

I'm happy for you Suzi!


----------



## Dina

Good to hear Suzi!

My biggest celebration is that my oldest son, Justin (14 yrs.old), is heading to an ACTS retreat with the youth church group.  I had been waiting for months for an opportunity to come along for him and experience what I did back in February.  Although he's wonderful, I know he'll get a lot from this powerful experience.  Once he's closer to God he will be ready for anything.  I'm blessed with him and all of my family.  Just wanted to share.


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you for sharing Dina.  That is so exciting to hear!  

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Seeing that my dog's baby picture took first place on another forum I hardly ever visit because of the awesome people here on DC. You guys rock. And Peanut get's a few extra cookies at bedtime tonight.


----------



## kadesma

That's fantastic Dina.May he be drawn into that special circle and know the power of the LORD Bless all of you.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> Seeing that my dog's baby picture took first place on another forum I hardly ever visit because of the awesome people here on DC. You guys rock. And Peanut get's a few extra cookies at bedtime tonight.


Well then Peanut can be one of our many furry favorites here at 
DC. He is just darling. What a snookie face
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

My son is home!! I'm so glad!! They are still owed a lot of money, but, at least he's home now and can deal with it from here!! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm so glad to hear that Stacy!  So, which did you do first, hug him or kick him in the butt for not calling?!  

Awwwwww!  Peanut is adorable.  No wonder he (she?) won first place!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

texasgirl said:


> My son is home!! I'm so glad!! They are still owed a lot of money, but, at least he's home now and can deal with it from here!! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


 
Thank goodness!


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> This is very small and silly and dumb... but....
> my propane tank is full!!!!
> It's been a bad year, we couldn't afford to fill it and had to borrow from my parents, but, things are looking up, AND I CAN COOK AGAIN!!!
> LOL, I've been grilling, using the steamer and microwave and electric skillet as much as possible, for fear of running out and not being able to dry laundry....
> Now I have to work 4 days and can't celebrate the heck outta my kitchen...
> bummer.
> But look out on tuesday.... I may end up cooking enough for the whole block!


 
What a wonderful Blessing!  I hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Mama

getoutamykitchen said:


> Seeing that my dog's baby picture took first place on another forum I hardly ever visit because of the awesome people here on DC. You guys rock. And Peanut get's a few extra cookies at bedtime tonight.


 
Congratulations Dina....that's wonderful!  Peanut deserved it!


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:


> I'm so glad to hear that Stacy! So, which did you do first, hug him or kick him in the butt for not calling?!
> 
> Awwwwww! Peanut is adorable. No wonder he (she?) won first place!
> 
> Barbara


 
the lite #$%^@#^#$%^ called me instead of coming over. i will deal with him tomorrow!


----------



## Mama

texasgirl said:


> My son is home!! I'm so glad!! They are still owed a lot of money, but, at least he's home now and can deal with it from here!! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


 
That's wonderful news Stacy!


----------



## Katie H

My celebration is somewhat insignificant but, as I was filling time today between medical tests/etc., I made a stop at a Goodwill thrift store and found two amazing bargains.  I bought two pair of slacks - one Alfred Dunner ($49 with tag still on) and a pair of Sag Harbor linen ones (no tag, but in mint condition).  I walked out of the store after paying only $6 for both.

I wouldn't have purchased them if I didn't already feel they would match some tops I had at home.  When I got home, I discovered I had no fewer than 6 tops that would match either or both.

Another celebration - I had a prescription from my doctor (new one) that I presented to the pharmacy (with a coupon).  The whole prescription ended up being free.  Without the coupon the prescription would have been $40.

Yeah!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Nothing insignificant about that at all Katie!  I think it's great!

Barbara


----------



## Dina

That's wonderful news Stacy!  Enjoy his company.

Peanut is gorgeous!  His pic deserves to be in a calendar.


----------



## Bilby

Congratulations Stacy!! What a relief to have him home!

Peanut is a lovely looking dog. Glad he joined our forums!! 

Katie E - Take the good finds when you can get them; they balance out the times we get ripped off!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dina said:


> Peanut is gorgeous! His pic deserves to be in a calendar.


 
Thank you Dina,
    She is now 7 years old and the most wonderful dog I have ever had.
I promised my son a puppy for a year if he would go poopy in the potty. She was worth it. He actually wanted 2 puppies and was going to name them Peanut and Peanut!


----------



## Bilby

I too have had a bit of a win today - well really it was my mum who did.  We saw the oncologist today for the initial consultation, and whether he pulled strings cos my brother is a doctor (although he didn't really sound like he was when he spoke to others on the phone while we were there) or whether it is just how he operates, he arranged for mum to have her first bout of chemotherapy tomorrow morning.  We have to get to his office by 8am, which means leaving here at 7:15am, so that she can have a pick line installed and then the treatment can begin.  He typed out a plan of attack for us and gave us provisional treatment dates all the way through to April!  He was quite optomistic that her cancer was treatable. Far cry from last week's surgical consult which only gave her a 15% chance of survival!! (The seven days since were tough on us both mentally!!!)  The radiotherapy won't start until November.  I am sooo tired though so can't really appreciate the full implication of it all.


----------



## Barbara L

That's good to hear Bilby.  I will continue to keep your mother in my prayers.

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Bilby,
will be thinking of you and your mom and praying she walks away from this and is well. it sounds as if this doctor has hope for her and that sure makes things easier to face. You need to take care of you..I understand the tiredness so please watch out and stay well.I'm here if you need to yell,cry or a good laugh..
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Got a job today. Doesn't pay worth a flip, $6.25, minimum wage. That makes me sick. Suppose to go up, the older you get, not go backwards. Anyway, it's at a Nursing Home in the kitchen, hehehe, poor people. I am cross training. I  will be picking up their trays and helping clean and also learning to cook for 200+ people, lol


----------



## miniman

Congratulations, may it lead to better things.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm happy for you that you found a new job Stacy.  It doesn't pay much, as you said, but maybe it will either work into a higher salary there, or the experience will allow you to get a better job somewhere else.

Praying for you, and for those poor people!  Just teasing!  But I am praying for you--that you will enjoy your work and that it will work into something more financially feasible.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks you guys!!lol, youngest said he was going to go in there and warn all those poor people, lol I told him I would just drive off without him, hehe


----------



## Dina

Glad you found a job Stacy!  Good luck.

I'm excited because tomorrow is the candle light for the retreatants.  I get to see my son, Justin, and hug him once again.  I know by now he has been touched by the Holy Spirit in this retreat.  His kind heart and compassion will let all the goodness in.  

Then Sunday's mass will be dedicated to all the teen retreatants then all the families will celebrate with a big meal at the parish hall.  I'm so happy for him and all the kids that decided to know more about Christ.


----------



## Saphellae

Congratulations Stacy!!! I know you have been looking for a job for a while!

That is awesome that you get to see your son tomorrow Dina. I hope he had a great time at the retreat.


----------



## Barbara L

That's great Dina!!

I have a little celebration too.  Other than picking at it here and there, I haven't spent any time working on my book in months.  I was struck with inspiration tonight and just wrote a little over a page.  I know that doesn't seem like much, but sometimes I don't write more than a paragraph or a sentence in that time.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Congratulations Stacey, Dina and Barb..I'm thrilled for all of you and Dina for you boy, how wonderful for him choosing to know more brings him closer to the LORD..You must be so very proud.Stacey good luck take em by storm girl. Barb, keep working you can do it..Fight the depression, we can do it together..I'll pray for you as always..
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you cj!  I can use all the prayers I can get!

Barbara


----------



## Dina

Barbara L said:


> That's great Dina!!
> 
> I have a little celebration too. Other than picking at it here and there, I haven't spent any time working on my book in months. I was struck with inspiration tonight and just wrote a little over a page. I know that doesn't seem like much, but sometimes I don't write more than a paragraph or a sentence in that time.
> 
> Barbara


I once read that a writer should write everyday, even if it's a thought or reflection of your day.  It helps keep thoughts flowing.  You can do it Barb.  Keep writing.


----------



## Barbara L

I do write every day, but unfortunately it is mostly here!  You are right though, I need to get back to writing my book.  I had gotten into the habit of keeping it open on my computer whenever I am on it, and I have gone back to that.  I also have a little digital recorder to bring with me, so that if an idea hits while I am away from the computer I won't forget it.

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Dina said:


> I once read that a writer should write everyday, even if it's a thought or reflection of your day.  It helps keep thoughts flowing.  You can do it Barb.  Keep writing.


I've read this, too. Stephen King wrote a book about the whole process. I think it is titled On Writing. Anyway, he said that not writing every day is death to a writer!


----------



## kadesma

Well gang, I took the bull by the horns today, marched into the Dialysis Center and demanded the results of my adequacy test. Darn it it's been a week and I was so worried I'd have to give up my free time. My free time allows me to feel like everyone else instead of a freak..I hate having this fool tube comin out of me and dealing with it every day... I was really upset over this so I marched in there today and demanded the results..They had come back, the head nurse was happy with the results and I guess figured the village idiot didn't need to know..Any way the first test had said my adequacy was only 1.5 and 1.7 was what was needed..I insisted on doing the test over as I had not shaken the bags right,plus I was coming of that blasted night machine I hated  that didn't draw off enough toxins, sure enough the new test came back  at 2.7 yippee I'm safe for now and I can have my free me time

kadesI


----------



## LPBeier

Yay Kades!!!!! That is definitely something to celebrate!   I know how rough this is for you and how much you cherish your free time.  I wish I were closer so I could give you a great big hug!!!


----------



## babetoo

good for you, sticking up for yourself is always a good idea.


----------



## pdswife

Wwoowwwooo!!!!  Kades!!!!  Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Cooool news!!!!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Yay Kades!!!!! That is definitely something to celebrate!   I know how rough this is for you and how much you cherish your free time.  I wish I were closer so I could give you a great big hug!!!


Thanks Laurie,
Knowing you care is wonderful, thank you so much.

kades


----------



## deelady

Thats wonderful Kades! Good for you!!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Wwoowwwooo!!!!  Kades!!!!  Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Cooool news!!!!


Thanks Pds...
kades


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> good for you, sticking up for yourself is always a good idea.


Thanks Babe, 
I'm learning a little at a time.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

deelady said:


> Thats wonderful Kades! Good for you!!


Thanks dee,
I feel so darn good now,
kadesma


----------



## dave the baker

Learned that our youngest son and his wife are expecting their second ( a girl) in February AND our second oldest granddaughter ( out of 11) is expecting her second (a girl)(our third Great) in November, right around Turkey Day! Overwelming! ( and we're too young for all this!)


----------



## miniman

dave the baker said:


> Learned that our youngest son and his wife are expecting their second ( a girl) in February AND our second oldest granddaughter ( out of 11) is expecting her second (a girl)(our third Great) in November, right around Turkey Day! Overwelming! ( and we're too young for all this!)


 
A grandchild and great grand child at the same time - it must get confusing. Congratulations and enjoy spoiling all those little ones.


----------



## texasgirl

THAT IS GREAT CJ!!!!! I'm so happy you get to get away from it for a while!!!

Dave, that is just awesome news!!


----------



## pdswife

dave the baker said:


> Learned that our youngest son and his wife are expecting their second ( a girl) in February AND our second oldest granddaughter ( out of 11) is expecting her second (a girl)(our third Great) in November, right around Turkey Day! Overwelming! ( and we're too young for all this!)


 

Cool!  You must have a heck of a good time at family gatherings!!


----------



## Michelemarie

Kadesma! I'm so happy for you! That is great! Yahoo!

Dave!!! Congratulations on your soon-to-be newest editions!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Another silly and small.....
I finally saw all my extra hours pay off..... 
My pantry and freezer are full again, the grocery list is empty and not full from things I've had to put off....
We got to eat OUT a few times, I bought some cheap yarn and DH got a couple video games. 
Dang, I'm easy to please but I REALLY love normal!!!!!!


----------



## miniman

Thats great Suzie - it's such a struggle whemn the kids are small - they grow and things get better.


----------



## snack_pack85

Great thread everyone! The good new's here is that me and the dh have just joined a new church in Paso Robles CA, where we just bought our home. We're very excited about the new start and next Saturday we are renewing our vows <3


----------



## texasgirl

Aww, suzi, that's GREAT!!
Wow, snackpack, that's fantastic. I would love a fresh start, lol


----------



## babetoo

snack_pack85 said:


> Great thread everyone! The good new's here is that me and the dh have just joined a new church in Paso Robles CA, where we just bought our home. We're very excited about the new start and next Saturday we are renewing our vows <3


 
congrats. i used to love in arroyo granda  i really liked it there.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, Dave, Suzi and Snack I am cheering right along with you!

This is a minor celebration but while I was out yesterday we went to a mall and in this one area there are stairs and a ramp to go to a slightly lower level.  The ramp was out so I had to take the stairs.  DH asked if I wanted to use his arm, but I decided to practice what I am learning in physio.  I took the rail in one hand and the cane in the other and instead of slowly going down putting both feet on a step before going to the next one, I carefully went down the proper way of alternating legs on stairs!!!!!  There were only about 6 steps but both of us were smiling and proud when I got to the bottom....with no pain!


----------



## suziquzie

YAY LAURIE!!!!!!!
no baby steps for you eh???
 
smiling with you......


----------



## texasgirl

YAY LAURIE!!WOOHOO!!! That is NOT a small celebration, that is HUGE!! I'm happy for you!!


----------



## pdswife

Laurie, YOU ARE GOOD!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  Your enthusiasm and support makes me want to go looking for another set of stairs to climb!  I am finally feeling like I can beat this thing and everyone at DC plays a big part in this!


----------



## pdswife

YOU CAN!
I have faith in you!!


----------



## babetoo

congratulations  you are very brave and it will only get better.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Well, Dave, Suzi and Snack I am cheering right along with you!
> 
> This is a minor celebration but while I was out yesterday we went to a mall and in this one area there are stairs and a ramp to go to a slightly lower level.  The ramp was out so I had to take the stairs.  DH asked if I wanted to use his arm, but I decided to practice what I am learning in physio.  I took the rail in one hand and the cane in the other and instead of slowly going down putting both feet on a step before going to the next one, I carefully went down the proper way of alternating legs on stairs!!!!!  There were only about 6 steps but both of us were smiling and proud when I got to the bottom....with no pain!


I just saw tis and I'm so happy for you.All the pain and trials are on the way out. Laurie, you must feel as if you conqured a mountain. I bet DH was thrilled for you, but I'd give anything to have been at the bottom of those stairs and seen the look on your face..Way to go, keep it up
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom

babetoo said:


> congratulations  you are very brave and it will only get better.


Like Babe said, you're very brave! After struggling so long with your knee and then the surgery, I'm blown away at how brave you are. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have tried those stairs - I'd have been too scared! But look at you, Laurie. You really are my hero, girlfriend!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm celebrating our puppy, Junior's, recovery from his surgery. He was neutered and had some retained puppy teeth removed on Saturday. He's been sore and really quiet until this morning but he woke up feeling just fine. He's back to creating chaos in the house - all 11 pounds of him!


----------



## LPBeier

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm celebrating our puppy, Junior's, recovery from his surgery. He was neutered and had some retained puppy teeth removed on Saturday. He's been sore and really quiet until this morning but he woke up feeling just fine. He's back to creating chaos in the house - all 11 pounds of him!



Aww, I totally understand the cause for celebration!  I remember when my kitten was neutered and had an umbilical hernia repaired at the same time it took him a few days and then one day he was just his old self again!  I am sure Junior is happy to be creating chaos and I know that he is very loved if he is part of your family.


----------



## LPBeier

Babe and Fisher's Mom, thanks for the "medals of bravery" but when I wake up in the night crying because of pain I really don't feel that brave.  But it really helps knowing I have people all over who are cheering me on and care.  And I just had 3 full nights sleep so hopefully I am on my way to being healed!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Babe and Fisher's Mom, thanks for the "medals of bravery" but when I wake up in the night crying because of pain I really don't feel that brave.  But it really helps knowing I have people all over who are cheering me on and care.  And I just had 3 full nights sleep so hopefully I am on my way to being healed!


Laurie,
more and more pain free nights are on the way..Just keep working and you will beat this soon. You should really be proud of yourself..I'm still trying to work up the  courage to use the treadmill. I hate exercise and I know I need it, but I find an excuse everyday..the only days i work out is when I'm alone here then I can bawl as I walk without someone telling me be strong, be this, be that, I'm so tired of it I could just scream. 
but, I'll keep on trying...
kades


----------



## Barbara L

Kadesma is right Laurie, you are on the way to pain-free nights.  I'm thankful that things are beginning to turn around for you, and I will continue to pray for you.  I know what you mean about not feeling brave when in the grips of pain.  Hopefully very soon the pain will just be a faint memory.


kadesma said:


> Laurie,
> more and more pain free nights are on the way..Just keep working and you will beat this soon. You should really be proud of yourself..I'm still trying to work up the courage to use the treadmill. I hate exercise and I know I need it, but I find an excuse everyday..the only days i work out is when I'm alone here then I can bawl as I walk without someone telling me be strong, be this, be that, I'm so tired of it I could just scream.
> but, I'll keep on trying...
> kades


Oh cj, I wish I could take away your pain (and Laurie's and anyone else here in pain).  I do pray for you.  

I need to exercise too, for fat reduction and muscle toning (but it should also help with some of the aches and pains I have been having).  Unfortunately my exercise trend for the past year or so is to only exercise on days that don't end in "y."  Once I'm doing it, I actually enjoy it, so I don't know why I don't just get started.  

Anyway, this is the celebration thread, so I want to again say that I'm glad that Laurie is slowly but surely getting better!

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Well done Laurie


----------



## LPBeier

I just spent an hour and a half at the pool and feel so free and exhilarated!  I was able to do my exercises with ease and the pool we went to has a warmed 4 ft deep pool that is accessible by ramp and while half of it is for kids, the other half is divided into 5 lanes - three for laps and the other two for anyone to use.  I went into one and practiced walking...is was so much easier in the water...and my balancing and stretches.  We then went into the hot tub and steam room.  

This has done so much to boost my morale, and I know it is something I can do on a regular basis that will help my progress.  Today is a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Laurie, I am so proud of how fast you are coming back!! You are doing great! I love to swim! Takes all the strain off of your bones to allow you to exercise.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I would like to celebrate my MIL. She passed away on Nov. 3rd. and yesterday we had her funeral. It finally brings a close to her passing and now she is no longer suffering with Dementia. She's with her loving husband whom she hasn't seen in over 20 years and not to mention all her other wonderful friends and family members who passed before her.
Here's to you Stella, I thank you for giving me a wonderful husband.


----------



## Alix

You brought a huge lump to my throat. What a lovely celebration to share. Heres to Stella, among the stars she is named for!


----------



## suziquzie

getout, I hope I don't sound like a horrible cliche, but to me it's so comforting to know thiose we love are hopefully back with the ones they have missed. 
Our family is nearing the 5th anniv. of my husbands' sisters' death.... his Dad and Gramma passed away 5 months before that.... 
My SIL was one of my best friends in the world, and the only comfort I can find is that she got to be back with her beloved Dad... 
I just wish it hadn't been so quickly..... 
sorry. this is supposed to be celebrations.......
I don't mean to bring everyone down....


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alix said:


> You brought a huge lump to my throat. What a lovely celebration to share. Heres to Stella, among the stars she is named for!


 
Thank you Alix,
    I wasn't sure how my son was going to handle the funeral, the last one he went to he was to young to know what was going on. He'll be 12 on the 18th of this month. It was an open casket funeral and I took him in and asked him if he'd like to see his Me Ma and say good bye, he said yes.
Now the last several years we've had a little inside joke with her. We were watching animal planet about 4 years ago and the segment was about Ring Tailed Lemars. Every time one was shown on the TV she would ask, "Oh, what is that?" Her short term memory was real bad by then. I was sitting in the next room and for the whole hour I heard my son yelling, "It's a Ring Tailed Lemar." Each time I could hear the frustration in his voice. When we got up to her casket he was real quiet. I gave him a few moments to take it all in and just before we walked away I leaned in a little bit and said, "Hey Me Ma, it's a Ring Tailed Lemar." We both walked out and everyone was wondering why we had such big smiles on our faces. I just whispered in his ear, "I bet those old church ladies are wondering what's up."


----------



## Alix

I think you just ensured that he will remember the sweet things and not the frustrations. Funerals are never easy. I'm glad you're on the other side of this one and that you have sweetness to remember.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

suziquzie said:


> getout, I hope I don't sound like a horrible cliche, but to me it's so comforting to know thiose we love are hopefully back with the ones they have missed.
> Our family is nearing the 5th anniv. of my husbands' sisters' death.... his Dad and Gramma passed away 5 months before that....
> My SIL was one of my best friends in the world, and the only comfort I can find is that she got to be back with her beloved Dad...
> I just wish it hadn't been so quickly.....
> sorry. this is supposed to be celebrations.......
> I don't mean to bring everyone down....


 
No reason to apoligize, I agree. I truly believe that when someone leaves this earth they are greeted by those they loved and lost before them. My MIL had a horrible quality of life in the end. They removed her feeding tube and said she'll probably pass away in about 2 weeks. It took 34 days. It was agonizing watching her just lay ther and waste away so slowly. I miss her, but man I'm sure she's celebrating with her DH right now.


----------



## LPBeier

I too was moved by your post, getoutamykitchen.  Here I am celebrating that I got to go swimming and you are celebrating a life that was and is now with loved ones on high.  I lost my mother to cancer almost 14 years ago and on thing that keeps me going is the knowledge that we will be together again.  

So here's to Stella, may she be happily celebrating a reunion somewhere above.

I love the image of the two of you walking away with smiles on your faces.  That is a good way for your son to remember her.


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> I too was moved by your post, getoutamykitchen.  Here I am celebrating that I got to go swimming and you are celebrating a life that was and is now with loved ones on high.  I lost my mother to cancer almost 14 years ago and on thing that keeps me going is the knowledge that we will be together again.
> 
> So here's to Stella, may she be happily celebrating a reunion somewhere above.
> 
> I love the image of the two of you walking away with smiles on your faces.  That is a good way for your son to remember her.



don't you dare belittle your accomplishment lady!! What you are doing is something half of us could only hope we would have the guts to do.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LPBeier said:


> I too was moved by your post, getoutamykitchen. Here I am celebrating that I got to go swimming.


 
And you have every right to celebrate. That's what this thread is for CELEBRATIONS. I can totally relate to the feeling you had while in the swimming pool. I live with arthritis pain every day. I have 5 or 6 bulging discs between my back and neck (never fall down stairs, it's not worth the joy ride), a few are herniating. And the doctor won't do anything, suggest a chiroprator. They say I have 12-15 years before it's bad enough to do surgery. My insurance won't cover enough for me to afford it. I have an above ground pool, not huge only a 24' wide one, but this whole summer I was in it at least 5-6 days a week and because of the way the water makes you so bouyant I could exercise for over an hour. My son loved it when I would get in there and just walk as fast as I could for an hour. He would just float along enjoying the whirlpool effect I was making. Now the water has gotten to cold due to it getting down into the 40's and 50's here at night and I had to cover it up until later this spring. I miss it and there's nothing around here I can use until then. We live on 5 acres and I walk it, but I can only last about 15-20 minutes until my back gives out.


----------



## Alix

getoutamykitchen, I have a friend who has developed a program to help and almost cure bulging disc pain without surgery. (He is a cop so rigorous exercise is part of his daily life) Its pretty intense but he is nearly completely recovered. He could hardly stand or walk when he started and he's back at work now. Let me know via PM if you want me to put you in touch with him. I gather his regime is groundbreaking. 

Laurie, cause for celebration indeed! I'm sorry I missed your earlier post. YAY!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks GO and Alix, I am a little sore and tired today, but still celebrating the fact I have found something that works! 

GO I am glad the pool helps you in the summer and which there was something you could do the rest of the year. I know what you mean about walking on land that tires you out.  I look forward to the day when we are celebrating here for you that you are becoming pain free as well!


----------



## SierraCook

*My brother just accepted a new job!!*

My brother just accepted a job as an Engine Captain on a wildland firefighting engine.  He will be working on a different national forest.  He and I have been working for the same national forest since 1988.  He started working for the Forest Service right out of high school on my recommendation.  I am so proud of him and how far he has advanced in his career.


----------



## buckytom

congrats to your bro, sc! 
will he let you ride along and ring the bell?  
you still have the coolest job, imo. well, maybe not coolest with the fires and all, but you know what i mean. 


saturday is my brother's 60th birthday. most of my family is going to my eldest sister's house for a party. i'm still stuck on what to get him. my wife can get 2 tickets for a hockey game ($60 a piece), or i was thinking of getting him 60 scratch off lottery tickets. the latter should keep the whipper snapper busy for a while and out of trouble, ya know?

if i had time, i was going to make him an old fogies hockey stick since he still plays in senior leagues. sort of like those canes you see as gag gifts, with a horn, reading light and magnifying glass, and "old fogey on board" sign attached.


----------



## expatgirl

getoutamykitchen said:


> And you have every right to celebrate. That's what this thread is for CELEBRATIONS. I can totally relate to the feeling you had while in the swimming pool. I live with arthritis pain every day. I have 5 or 6 bulging discs between my back and neck (never fall down stairs, it's not worth the joy ride), a few are herniating. And the doctor won't do anything, suggest a chiroprator. They say I have 12-15 years before it's bad enough to do surgery. My insurance won't cover enough for me to afford it. I have an above ground pool, not huge only a 24' wide one, but this whole summer I was in it at least 5-6 days a week and because of the way the water makes you so bouyant I could exercise for over an hour. My son loved it when I would get in there and just walk as fast as I could for an hour. He would just float along enjoying the whirlpool effect I was making. Now the water has gotten to cold due to it getting down into the 40's and 50's here at night and I had to cover it up until later this spring. I miss it and there's nothing around here I can use until then. We live on 5 acres and I walk it, but I can only last about 15-20 minutes until my back gives out.[/quote
> 
> can you afford to put in a whirlpool??  it doesn't have to be major $$$ and you could probably go online and find a good buy if finances are straightened for you now and who isn't  these days............winter can be interminable............I'm sorry for your pain........I just took the quarter of my big toe off tonight by hitting the sidewalk that was slightly raised....... and it's throbbing ....and I hit a chair several hours later......same toe by the way........... both accidents were caused by walking in the dark... not happening again..........so I can just barely imagine what you're going thru with around the clock pain.........


----------



## Barbara L

I'm so proud of Cubbie!  I took him to "doggie school" over a year ago, and he did really well, but due to a lot of things, I have not worked with him as much as I should have.  He always sits when told, and he does "down," and he does well with "leave it," but it is usually with something non-edible.  Tonight I had a chicken nugget for him, and he knew it.  When he wasn't looking, I set the chicken nugget in my seat and walked away.  When he went near it, I said, "Leave it."  He walked away.  About 30 seconds later he went over to it again.  He leaned in and actually was touching it with his mouth when I again said, "Leave it."  As much as he loves chicken nuggets he walked away!  In fact, when I told him, "Take it," he wouldn't until I picked it up and handed it to him.  I know that if I had walked into the other room the temptation would have become too much for him, but I was proud of him for resisting one of his favorite treats just because I told him to.   

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

YAY CUBBIE!! Just like seeing your human kids do things for the first time too!!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, while many of you were celebrating Thanksgiving yesterday, I had much to be thankful for and celebrate as well.

I can now extend my leg to 6 degrees from being perfectly straight (3 degrees better than Tuesday and best since my second surgery) AND my physiotherapist is discharging me from the rehab program as of Tuesday!!!  I still have work to do, but she figures I can do it at home and at the pool.  She said she is very proud of my perseverance through this.

But the icing on the cake is that I only have to use my cane at my own discretion (long walks, Costco, etc.)  This is so big for me because I have been on it for three years now and didn't figure before the surgery I would ever be able to go without it. 

Thanks EVERYONE for your support, patience, prayers and love.  I honestly couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## texasgirl

YAY LAURIE!!!!!! Good for you!! I knew you would do it! You are too strong to lay down!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## kadesma

Laurie,
i'm  so very happy for you...You've worked long and hard and put up with so much to get to this point...This is just wonderful sweetie...Keep working on it and prayers and good thoughts come your way.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Texas and Kades, I am really starting to feel I can live a "normal" life....whatever normal is.  LOL!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Great news Laurie!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, yesterday I wrote in the venting thread that I was looking forward to getting out of that thread and posting here.  Well I have so much to celebrate just in the last 24 hours that I will do it in point form.

- I stood up to our contractors, site managers, insurance agent and restoration company and things are finally starting to happen in our townhouse!
- I went to see my surgeon and found out that I don't have to have a wicked straightening procedure done on my leg and that he is really happy with my progress
- Though my leg is not 100 percent straight I start pool therapy tomorrow and that should bring me close.
- I can start driving any time.  I haven't driven for over a year and have not been able to try out our new car we got in July!
- I don't have to see the surgeon for another year.
- The knee replacement I had done seems to have helped other problems and I won't have to have my left knee and hip done for a long time....if ever.
- DH got a huge Christmas bonus after working only 3 weeks so far at his new job.
- I am back in cooking and baking mode and made some fancy cookies for an event last night
- DH just called to say he passed his commercial driver's license, one of the last qualifications for his new job!
- I talked to my Dad last night and he told me how proud he was of both DH and I with all we have been through.  He has only told me he was proud of me one other time in my 50 years and it was the day I graduated culinary school.

So, I am walking on sunshine, dancing up a storm and smiling from ear to ear!  I ALMOST don't care if it does snow here.....almost but now quite!


----------



## smoke king

I'm celebrating with you Laurie....what a terrific day!! Its a festivus _MIRACLE!!!_


----------



## kadesma

At Last my dear friend at Last

kades


----------



## pdswife

Yipppppppppppppppppppppppie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, SK, Kades and PDS.  You and others here have done a lot to help me through this all.  I could never gotten through this last year without DC.


----------



## homecook

Laurie.....a BIG Congratulations from me on all counts!!!! You done good girl!!

Barb


----------



## miniman

Excellent - I am so happy for you - such a struggle, yet it is so great to get to the other side.


----------



## texasgirl

That is great Laurie!!


----------



## sattie

LPBeier said:


> Okay, yesterday I wrote in the venting thread that I was looking forward to getting out of that thread and posting here. Well I have so much to celebrate just in the last 24 hours that I will do it in point form.
> 
> - I stood up to our contractors, site managers, insurance agent and restoration company and things are finally starting to happen in our townhouse!
> - I went to see my surgeon and found out that I don't have to have a wicked straightening procedure done on my leg and that he is really happy with my progress
> - Though my leg is not 100 percent straight I start pool therapy tomorrow and that should bring me close.
> - I can start driving any time. I haven't driven for over a year and have not been able to try out our new car we got in July!
> - I don't have to see the surgeon for another year.
> - The knee replacement I had done seems to have helped other problems and I won't have to have my left knee and hip done for a long time....if ever.
> - DH got a huge Christmas bonus after working only 3 weeks so far at his new job.
> - I am back in cooking and baking mode and made some fancy cookies for an event last night
> - DH just called to say he passed his commercial driver's license, one of the last qualifications for his new job!
> - I talked to my Dad last night and he told me how proud he was of both DH and I with all we have been through. He has only told me he was proud of me one other time in my 50 years and it was the day I graduated culinary school.
> 
> So, I am walking on sunshine, dancing up a storm and smiling from ear to ear! I ALMOST don't care if it does snow here.....almost but now quite!


 
Laurie... that is AMAZING!!!  Talk about a turn of events!!!!  You deserve to have a great day of celebration, I only wish I could be there to HUG you in person girlie!!!  But I'm doing the happy dance for ya!!!


----------



## Bilby

Finally Laurie, some good karma has found you!!!! I am so pleased.  There are so many things we have to endure through life that at times it seems like we have been forgotten in the fortune race.  But then things like this happen and the joy is that much sweeter! Glad you have got to the good times again.  May they continue for many a year.


----------



## Barbara L

When it rains, it pours!  I'm so happy to hear all of this Laurie!  

Barbara


----------



## Alix

This thread has been dormant too long. I have some celebrations to share. 

- Both my girls are done school for the year! And they both achieved the Principals award (average above 90%)
- Madeleine's ball team just won Silver in the premier division of the City finals! They ALMOST made gold. Madeleine hit a towering triple in the top of the 7th inning to drive home the tying run, and then slid home to bring their team ahead by one run. Unfortunately, they couldn't hold onto the lead, but holy cow what a game!
- Kate's team is heading to Provincial finals this weekend where in spite of crushing the tip of her finger a couple of weeks ago Kate will get to play. 
- Mom is doing well on a new med and is receiving good care. Whew.
- Ken's mom is very well and healthy with no reoccurance of that weird virus.
- We are well and healthy (except for Kate's finger) and all have the day off today. We are going to go celebrate Canada with friends and the weather is cooperating!

So...happy day for me today.


----------



## kadesma

Alix,
wonderful news, you have so much to be proud and happy about.Congratulations to the girls they are special. Glad both mom's are doing better. Have a wonderful weekend. You all deserve it.
kades


----------



## musiclovesryan

have fun


----------



## Alix

kadesma said:


> Alix,
> wonderful news, you have so much to be proud and happy about.Congratulations to the girls they are special. Glad both mom's are doing better. Have a wonderful weekend. You all deserve it.
> kades



Thanks kades! We're all feeling better about life lately.


----------



## bethzaring

I am very happy for my sister and her husband....he has had a few unwarrented set backs with his professional life, but was just notified that he was selected as interim pastor at a very large church in Philadelphia...they are thrilled too!


----------



## Alix

Oh how wonderful bethzaring! I hope things are on an upswing now for them.


----------



## kadesma

bethzaring said:


> I am very happy for my sister and her husband....he has had a few unwarrented set backs with his professional life, but was just notified that he was selected as interim pastor at a very large church in Philadelphia...they are thrilled too!


Beth,
what wonderful news...I wish them continued good things.
kades


----------

